# Hilo informativo para inversión en monedas extranjeras no bullion



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

Para no "ahogar" el otro hilo con preguntas, respuestas, información, etc sobre monedas tipo "tiffany art", "palau pearl", etc, abro este hilo para poder dar y debatir información a quien lo solicite.


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

Anuncio que estoy a la espera de recibir las nuevas monedas de Tuvalu.
Lo digo ya que muchos por privado han querido invertir en la perla o tiffany art y ya han llegado tarde para eso.

Bueno, os presento la moneda, y os explico un poco cómo se puede invertir con algo así. Ante todo ruego respeto hacia la gente que sienta interés por este tipo de monedas, y para los que prefieran seguir comprando plata bullion, ya tienen mis precios en el hilo de ventas que creo que hasta ahora no han sido superados por otro español.








Estas monedas se veden juntas o por separado.
Voy a la de plata, que es la que os puede interesar...

Es una moneda de plata, aprobada por Tuvalu. 25 gramos de plata 925.
Tiene cristales Swarovski complemantando el diseño.

Es la primera de una serie, tiene una temática atractiva, y su tirada son 2500 piezas.
Si mi ojo no me falla, esta moneda va a terminar valiendo lo mismo que la primera tiffany, o que la primera perla.
Ahora bien, aqui se habla de inversión? ok perfecto, empecemos...
ofrezco 5 monedas sueltas, con caja de madera y certificado a 40 euros Y ME COMPROMETO POR ESCRITO A RECOMPRARLAS DENTRO DE 30 DÍAS a 50 euros la unidad. No hablo de 6 meses, no hablo de 2, hablo de 1 mes, 10 euros limpios por 1 moneda. Yo cumplo mi parte del trato, pero espero que si alguien la compra, cumpla su parte y me la venda a este precio acordado.
Se que esta moneda va a ser cotizada, al menos entre mis clientes, y se que puedo pagar tranquilamente ese precio por que la tendré vendida ganando más.

Si alguien quiere la moneda pero no me la quiere revender en 30 días, su precio inicial son 50 euros .


Por otro lado, ofrezco 10 sets compuestos de la moneda de plata y la moneda de oro (medio gramo de oro puro y tirada de 15mil piezas, que no son pocas). Al precio de 75 euros. Con caja y certificados.
Me comprometo por escrito a recomprar estos sets a los 2 meses en 95 euros cada set.

Si alguien quiere el set pero no para revendermelo, su precio son 100 euros.


Si alguien quiere probar, que lo haga, si no, pues tampoco pasa nada pero agradecería a los que sí han probado, que comenten su experiencia y digan si es cierto o no lo que aqui he escrito.


Como veis, no se puede hacer mucho caso del PVP de estas monedas.
1º hay un precio para inversores
2º para comerciantes
3º clientes.

No es un sistema piramidal, pero si bastante cíclico. Clientes le piden esta moneda a comerciantes, comerciantes me la piden a mi, yo vendo de mi stock hasta que no tengo y cuando no tengo pido a inversores...y vuelta a empezar.
Que algún día la gente se cansa ? que más os da, el inversor cumple siempre su función, a mi lo peor que me puede pasar es que en 5 años por esta moneda no paguen 500 pero si 90, por lo que tampoco voy a perder dinero.


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

Vendedores que venden a precio fijo:

http://***.ebay.es/SILVER-COIN-SEAH...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item519110445e


74 euros. Y por cierto, cliente mio.


Subasta? 
http://***.ebay.es/SILVER-COIN-SEAH...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item563ac7b9cb

A ver por donde termina.


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Mar 2010)

Y si alguien te la compro para revenderla y luego no lo hace?


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

a la larga perderá más que yo, ya que si alguien se compromete a una cosa y no la cumple, no vuelvo a hacer tratos con esa persona ni con nadie de su posible entorno.

Ofrezco seriedad, y me gustaría recibir lo mismo.
Si alguien quiere comprarla para quedársela o no vendérmela que pague el precio para esa opción y asi queda bien con todo el mundo.

Al igual que la gente puede comentar experiencias positivas o negativas conmigo yo haré lo mismo, pero sólo con las negativas, para que sirva de referencia a otros foreros.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

Buenas

Soy un lector esporádico de este foro, y me he animado a registrarme ya que me ha entrado el gusanillo de coleccionar monedas de plata (la verdad es que la plata me encanta).

Femstore, me interesan tus propuestas para estas monedas de Tuvalu pero me gustaría saber cómo va el tema de los gastos de envío, tanto para recibir las monedas yo como para enviártelas en el caso de que me interesase tu recompra, no sé si envías por mensajería, paquete azul con valor declarado, etc...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

Por cierto, ¿qué significa pompero?


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Soy un lector esporádico de este foro, y me he animado a registrarme ya que me ha entrado el gusanillo de coleccionar monedas de plata (la verdad es que la plata me encanta).
> 
> Femstore, me interesan tus propuestas para estas monedas de Tuvalu pero me gustaría saber cómo va el tema de los gastos de envío, tanto para recibir las monedas yo como para enviártelas en el caso de que me interesase tu recompra, no sé si envías por mensajería, paquete azul con valor declarado, etc...



Hago entrega en mano en Madrid, Talavera de la Reina, o en convenciones o ferias donde exponga mi género.

Los gastos de envio son los determinados por correos o por la empresa de transporte correspondiente, y la modalidad de envio es elegida por el comprador. En el caso de retorno, por mi.

Un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

Tienes un privado


----------



## femstore (23 Mar 2010)

las sueltas adjudicadas.

Los sets quedan 8 para foreros.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (24 Mar 2010)

No entiendo este negocio. ¿qué gana femstore con recomprar unas monedas por 50 que inicialmente vendio por 40? Mi no entender de qué va esto.


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> No entiendo este negocio. ¿qué gana femstore con recomprar unas monedas por 50 que inicialmente vendio por 40? Mi no entender de qué va esto.



Lo expliqué en otro hilo, pero no importa ) hago un resumen rapido

Cuando hago pedidos, suelen ser de varios euros, entre 100 y 200mil...y tengo tres tipos de clientes: inversores, revendedores, y coleccionistas.

Al recibir un pedido, me interesa recuperar parte de la inversión inicial, por tanto recurro a inversores, les vendo monedas con poco beneficio para mi, siempre y cuando me las revendan más adelante. Obviamente, hay más clientes que monedas, por lo que siempre tengo asegurada su venta.

Con ese dinero recuperado, puedo seguir comprando monedas y generando beneficio, mientras que esas monedas que ellos tienen guardadas, me están generando beneficio también. Si las tuviera yo almacenadas me generaría menos dinero que el dinero que he estado moviendo de la primera venta al inversor, por lo que no me renta hacerlo así.
(también aclaro que siempre me quedo al menos 20 piezas de cada tipo a modo de inversión particular)

Llega un momento en el que el coleccionista me pide esa moneda, y yo no la tengo, por lo que tengo que recurrir al inversor, ya que él pagó 40, yo le doy 50, y seguramente el precio de venta sean 145 (ó 55, me daría igual).
El inversor queda contento, el coleccionista también, y yo también.

¿Que no me la pide un coleccionista? no importa, yo se la recompro igualmente al inversor. Él ya ha cumplido su trabajo, por lo que yo tengo que cumplir el mio.

Esto es sólo aplicable a cierto tipos de monedas (no es la gallina de los huevos de oro) y limitada a cierta cantidad económica, tu no puedes llegar con 15mil euros y decirme que quieres hacer esta inversión, por que yo no tendría monedas que cumplan los requisitos para poder hacer este trato contigo.


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

Es algo asi como una casa de empeños, pero con otros fines y objetivos.
Si de cada 10 inversores 1 acaba coleccionando, ya tengo más beneficio que el contar con ellos sólo para hacer la compra venta.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

Ey Femstore, ¿hay alguna convención por Valencia pronto?


----------



## favelados (25 Mar 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿qué significa pompero?



QUe se te ve el plumero...


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Es algo asi como una casa de empeños, pero con otros fines y objetivos.
> Si de cada 10 inversores 1 acaba coleccionando, ya tengo más beneficio que el contar con ellos sólo para hacer la compra venta.



¿Tienes columnarios de 8 reales?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Lo expliqué en otro hilo, pero no importa ) hago un resumen rapido
> 
> Cuando hago pedidos, suelen ser de varios euros, entre 100 y 200mil...y tengo tres tipos de clientes: inversores, revendedores, y coleccionistas.
> 
> ...




Como ya te comenté te saldría más a cuenta, si necesitas liquidez y el negocio es tan bueno como describes, el pedir un préstamo. Pagarías menos de intereses que lo que pagas a tus "inversores".

Yo tengo otra teoría. Me perdonarás que sea tan sincero pero en el foro somos así. Y es que es el sistema Ponzi piramidal de siempre, con la diferencia de que das medallas/monedas a cambio del préstamo. La excusa es que el "valor de colección" justifica la "inversión".

Afinsa y Forum Filatélico funcionaban igual. Vendían colecciones como inversión que se suponía que valían mucho. En realidad venían a valer 20 veces menos de lo que la gente pagaba. Con tus monedas de plata de colección pasa lo mismo. No veo ninguna diferencia. Si la hay explícanoslo.


----------



## silverdaemon (25 Mar 2010)

*es cierto que a primera vista es sospechoso*

Lo que dice monster yo lo veo asi

Pongamos que un cliente compra unas cuantas monedas a 40 euros para revender por 55.

Dado que hay que enviarselo asegurado y el luego se lo tiene que devolver asegurado a femstore, es evidente que es mejor que la moneda permanezca en poder de femstore todo el rato (ahorro de gastos de envio, con lo que se puede dar "mas interes" al cliente)

Con lo cual es evidente que el negocio asi planteado solo se puede sustentar dentro de una relación "de confianza" (pues femstore podria pedir dinero en base a monedas ficiticias cuya existencia solo vendria avalada por su palabra) De todas formas no se si esto femstore lo hace. Entonces si podria ser algo piramidal

En cualquier caso lo de estas monedas yo lo veo como una apuesta de alto riesgo, pueden subir, o no. De hecho he mirado mas en internet y no es tan dificil encontrar monedas del catalogo de femstore por LA CUARTA PARTE del precio que el tiene en catálogo. Eso si, en tiendas virtuales extranjeras que NO ENVIAN A ESPAÑA (no en ebay curiosamente)

Es por eso que, dada la "autodeclarada" posición de privilegio de femstore como intermediario, lo que a primera vista puede parecer, mas que un esquema ponzi (no creo que sea esto) es que el negocio consiste en crear escasez de determinadas monedas en el ámbito en el que femstore "domina" comprandolas en masa para hacer que las pocas que femstore saca al mercado suban de precio por la escasez artificialmente creada ¿me equivoco? reconozco que no deja de ser una especulación.


----------



## silverdaemon (25 Mar 2010)

*mejor explicado*

(esquema ficiticio de actuación de un dealer no honrado)

supongamos una moneda que tiene tirada 2000 ejemplares. Tiene 20 dealers en el mundo que reciben 100 monedas cada uno ¿las sacaran a la vez todas al mercado? pues eso no es lo que mas les beneficia.

Supongamos que cada uno saca de sus 100 monedas 20 al mercado y retiene las otras 80. Esas 20 es un número ficiticio, seran 10 o 30, lo importante es que sean MENOS DE LAS QUE EL DEALER POR SU EXPERIENCIA SABE QUE SERAN DEMANDADAS EN SU ZONA DE ACTUACIÓN. De esa manera, subirá el precio al principio como la espuma y las 80 que almacena en su casa le saldran gratis (o casi). Poco a poco se irá extendiendo en catálogos, webs,, que el precio de esa moneda es alto y que es escasa. 

Entonces los dealers no tendran mas que ir sacando por ebay o en ferias poco a poco el resto de las monedas (de una en una o dos en dos, siempre diciendo "rarísima" "dificil de encontrar" ) y entonces habrá multiplicado espectacularmente su inversión inicial.

Mas que nada expongo un posible esquema de actuación, no es que yo afirme que ningun forero hace esto ni nada por el estilo, pero desde un punto de vista teórico posible es


----------



## silverdaemon (25 Mar 2010)

*y otro peligro*

y ademas tengamos en cuenta la posibilidad de que todos los "grandes dealers" se conozcan y tengan pactado no hacerse la competencia en precios para salir todos ganando.


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Tienes columnarios de 8 reales?



No trabajo moneda antigua, lo siento


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Como ya te comenté te saldría más a cuenta, si necesitas liquidez y el negocio es tan bueno como describes, el pedir un préstamo. Pagarías menos de intereses que lo que pagas a tus "inversores".
> 
> Yo tengo otra teoría. Me perdonarás que sea tan sincero pero en el foro somos así. Y es que es el sistema Ponzi piramidal de siempre, con la diferencia de que das medallas/monedas a cambio del préstamo. La excusa es que el "valor de colección" justifica la "inversión".
> 
> Afinsa y Forum Filatélico funcionaban igual. Vendían colecciones como inversión que se suponía que valían mucho. En realidad venían a valer 20 veces menos de lo que la gente pagaba. Con tus monedas de plata de colección pasa lo mismo. No veo ninguna diferencia. Si la hay explícanoslo.




Ya te dije los motivos por los que no me merece la pena un banco.

Y ya te expliqué por qué esto no es igual que afinsa y por qué esto no es un sistema piramidal. No voy a volver a perder tiempo en lo mismo. 
No tengo que explicar ya nada más, si tu dices que las monedas que vendo valen 20 veces menos, demuéstralo tu. Ninguna de las monedas que ofrezco a inversores es posible encontrarlas por menor precio en mercado, pero si tu estás tan seguro de ello, adelante, búscalas.
Una cosa es que una persona me compre una moneda a precio de coleccionista y pretenda invertir con ella.
Otra cosa es que un inversor me compre una moneda al precio de emisión. Llevo tiempo trabajando así, y la gente sabe que funciona, no por que se lo diga yo, si no por que con seguir el precio de mercado de este tipo de productos, se ve claramente.

Y ya lo he dicho más veces, quien no se atreva, que siga comprando bullion, que también lo vendo pero sinembargo con ese género NO ofrezco recompra, por que su revalorización (plata) es mínima y no me merece la pena.


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Lo que dice monster yo lo veo asi
> 
> Pongamos que un cliente compra unas cuantas monedas a 40 euros para revender por 55.
> 
> Dado que hay que enviarselo asegurado y el luego se lo tiene que devolver asegurado a femstore, es evidente que es mejor que la moneda permanezca en poder de femstore todo el rato (ahorro de gastos de envio, con lo que se puede dar "mas interes" al cliente)



No es así. El cliente recibe TODAS las monedas.




silverdaemon dijo:


> Con lo cual es evidente que el negocio asi planteado solo se puede sustentar dentro de una relación "de confianza" (pues femstore podria pedir dinero en base a monedas ficiticias cuya existencia solo vendria avalada por su palabra) De todas formas no se si esto femstore lo hace. Entonces si podria ser algo piramidal



Las monedas las tiene el cliente. Es más, puede pagar en mano.




silverdaemon dijo:


> En cualquier caso lo de estas monedas yo lo veo como una apuesta de alto riesgo, pueden subir, o no. De hecho he mirado mas en internet y no es tan dificil encontrar monedas del catalogo de femstore por LA CUARTA PARTE del precio que el tiene en catálogo. Eso si, en tiendas virtuales extranjeras que NO ENVIAN A ESPAÑA (no en ebay curiosamente)



Como te digo, soy DISTRIBUIDOR OFICIAL, la mayoría de esas tiendas (Antonello, Hasse, etc) te remitirán a mi si quieres comprarlas.
Por otro lado, te vuelvo a repetir, que UNA cosa es el precio de venta al público (el de mi web), y otra muy diferente el precio de mayorista, o el de inversor, que es más bajo aun.
Ya he demostrado que es imposible encontrar una moneda al precio que doy a los inversores, a menor precio incluso fuera de España. Si tu dices que puedes encontrar una perla de 2009, Palau, (por ejemplo) a 1/4 de 70 euros, compralas que yo te pago 60 euros con los ojos cerrados. Ya que 70 euros es el precio actual para inversores.
Si puedes encontrar el caballito de mar, que es el que está en este hilo, por menos de 40 euros, te digo lo mismo, yo te pago 40 por todos los que me puedas conseguir.



silverdaemon dijo:


> Es por eso que, dada la "autodeclarada" posición de privilegio de femstore como intermediario, lo que a primera vista puede parecer, mas que un esquema ponzi (no creo que sea esto) es que el negocio consiste en crear escasez de determinadas monedas en el ámbito en el que femstore "domina" comprandolas en masa para hacer que las pocas que femstore saca al mercado suban de precio por la escasez artificialmente creada ¿me equivoco? reconozco que no deja de ser una especulación.



Te equivocas.
Tanto si yo compro 10 piezas de la tirada, como si compro 2500, soy vendedor internacional, me puedes encontrar en la mayoría de las numismata, world money fair y coins shows a nivel europeo (también en USA y Japón), te aseguro que no hace falta especular, son 2500 piezas para todo el mundo. Me vas a decir que no hay más de 2500 personas que queiran una moneda? cuando en España hacen tiradas de más de 15mil piezas y se agotan en menos de dos meses?


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

silverdaemon dijo:


> y ademas tengamos en cuenta la posibilidad de que todos los "grandes dealers" se conozcan y tengan pactado no hacerse la competencia en precios para salir todos ganando.



Es absurdo por completo..
hablamos de emisiones que van desde 500 piezas
hasta 2500...

aunque sacaramos las 2500 de golpe, se venderían por encima del valor inicial al que las sacamos. Y seguramente más del 50% las comprarían revendedores.

Yo de cada pieza me guardo de media entre 10 y 20 piezas (si puedo más). Esas son las que dejo en una estanteria para vender al precio web...el resto..con tal de ganar desde un 5% me conformo, soy comerciante, mi beneficio esta en ganar dinero y mover la mercancia rapidamente, no en quedarme monedas años años años y años.


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

silverdaemon dijo:


> (esquema ficiticio de actuación de un dealer no honrado)
> 
> supongamos una moneda que tiene tirada 2000 ejemplares. Tiene 20 dealers en el mundo que reciben 100 monedas cada uno ¿las sacaran a la vez todas al mercado? pues eso no es lo que mas les beneficia.



Por que? Somos dealers..siempre y cuando supere el coste, nos da igual lo que suba, no deja de ser beneficio, unas veces es más, y otras menos, pero es beneficio y movemos la mercancia.
Por otro lado, todos los dealers nos quedamos un pequeño porcentaje de lo recibido para vender en web a precio fijo, AHI es donde está el "gran" beneficio.



silverdaemon dijo:


> Supongamos que cada uno saca de sus 100 monedas 20 al mercado y retiene las otras 80. Esas 20 es un número ficiticio, seran 10 o 30, lo importante es que sean MENOS DE LAS QUE EL DEALER POR SU EXPERIENCIA SABE QUE SERAN DEMANDADAS EN SU ZONA DE ACTUACIÓN. De esa manera, subirá el precio al principio como la espuma y las 80 que almacena en su casa le saldran gratis (o casi). Poco a poco se irá extendiendo en catálogos, webs,, que el precio de esa moneda es alto y que es escasa.



Tu piensa que cuando recibimos mercancia, son entre 100 y 200 mil euros, tu crees que nos merece la pena hacer eso?
mira, más facil no te lo puedo decir, el proximo pedido que haga, te lo doy entero al 5% de mi coste, y haces tu eso de guardarte X piezas de cada, a ver si te merece la pena, o a ver si te renta más coger el 5% de 200mil euros y meterte en otras novedades.




silverdaemon dijo:


> Entonces los dealers no tendran mas que ir sacando por ebay o en ferias poco a poco el resto de las monedas (de una en una o dos en dos, siempre diciendo "rarísima" "dificil de encontrar" ) y entonces habrá multiplicado espectacularmente su inversión inicial.



Lo mismo de antes, y no es cosa de los dealers, ten en cuenta que en ebay los propios particulares no las venden por menos... Si tan seguro crees que es especulacion, yo por la moneda TIFFANY ART de 2004, te pago 900 euros. NO SE ENCUENTRA!! que no hablamos de 25000000000 monedas, que son 999, que antes de que salgan al mercado, cada dealer ya las tenemos vendidas bien a inversores, bien a comerciantes o bien a coleccionistas. El resto es el curso natural de lo que tiene que pasar. 



silverdaemon dijo:


> Mas que nada expongo un posible esquema de actuación, no es que yo afirme que ningun forero hace esto ni nada por el estilo, pero desde un punto de vista teórico posible es



Si posible lo veo posible!
pero desde luego no para este tipo de mercancia. 
Eso es posible para las carteras de euro, o para lo que hace la FNMT todos los años...pero para algo asi...te aseguro que no.
En serio, si te metieses en el tema, sabrías que lo que dices es un completo error.

Por otro lado, puedo darte referencias de otros foros donde hablan de estas monedas mayormente, y donde la gente cuenta sus experiencias (todos son particulares). Te puedo decir que este año he tenido que dejar sin la moneda Tiffany art a más de 130 clientes...su tirada es de 999 piezas...eso es lo que explica su subida en tan poco tiempo.
Hay 999 piezas y más de 5000 personas que quieren una de ellas. Crees que es necesario especular?
si sacasemos las 999 a ebay directamente en anuncios separados, todas se hubieran vendido por más de 140, sinembargo, yo las he vendido a 90 a mis primeros clientes e inversores (lo puedes ver en los foros que te puedo referenciar). Ahora no las hay por menos de 180 y no ha pasado ni un mes....


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

Sin darte cuenta, tú mismo me has dado toda la razón.


-El inversor se queda con X piezas.
A mi se me acaban pero los clientes quieren más...
- Tiro de inversores hasta que se les agoten a ellos.

No es un sistema piramidal sino cíclico, yo vendo y gano, el inversor gana, el revendedor gana, y el comprador final gana (éste a largo plazo).
No hay necesidad de convertirlo en piramidal.

Yo se que de todas las monedas que recibo, siempre tengo unas 500 vendidas.
El problema es que a veces recibo 500, a veces 10, o a veces 50.

Por eso esto tampoco es la gallina de los huevos de oro, no se puede invertir la cantidad que se quiera y no se puede hacer con todas las monedas. Yo se perfectamente qué monedas van a subir y cuales no tanto. Siempre asesoro al inversor para que ganemos los dos, y no yo sólo.
En este hilo he ofrecido el caballito de mar, cuando podía haber ofrecido esta otra que es de las mismas características:







Por que no lo he hecho?

Por que se que puedo vender el caballito de mar en 40 euros, comprarlo en un mes en 50, y ganar dinero en ambas operaciones.

Pero se que con la tortuga no va a pasar lo mismo, pese a que tiene idénticas especificaciones.
Si lo que quisiera es ganar dinero a costa de la buena fe de la gente, metería todas las monedas, pero no es así. Me interesa que la gente quede satisfecha y que realmente conozcan el mercado de estos productos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Ya te dije los motivos por los que no me merece la pena un banco.



¿? No recuerdo haber leido eses mensaje. No sé cual puede ser la razón.




femstore dijo:


> Y ya te expliqué por qué esto no es igual que afinsa y por qué esto no es un sistema piramidal.



En teoría Afinsa tampoco lo era. Hacían lo mismo que tú: Vender sellos "exclusvos". El problema es que el valor real estaba muy lejos del valor de venta. Si hay alguna diferencia deberías exponerla para que quede claro. Te aseguro que yo no se ver la diferencia (aparte que lo de Afinsa tomó proporciones preocupantes).



femstore dijo:


> No voy a volver a perder tiempo en lo mismo.
> No tengo que explicar ya nada más, si tu dices que las monedas que vendo valen 20 veces menos, demuéstralo tu. Ninguna de las monedas que ofrezco a inversores es posible encontrarlas por menor precio en mercado, pero si tu estás tan seguro de ello, adelante, búscalas.



Que no se encuentren en el mercado no quiere decir que valgan lo que digas. Por ejemplo yo tengo una medalla de plata del siglo XIX que es única y no debe valer más que su peso en plata. 

Las monedas de Tuvalu son de 25 gramos ley 925, luego 23,125 gramos de plata fina, al precio de spot de la onza (y ningún profesional paga el spot) a mi me sale que valen 9,30 euretes, y las vendes a 40 euros. El que venga con estuche y certificado,etc,etc ya sabes que no aumenta el valor (cantidad de monedas con estuche y certificado de la FNMT se venden por peso).




femstore dijo:


> Una cosa es que una persona me compre una moneda a precio de coleccionista y pretenda invertir con ella.
> Otra cosa es que un inversor me compre una moneda al precio de emisión. Llevo tiempo trabajando así, y la gente sabe que funciona, no por que se lo diga yo, si no por que con seguir el precio de mercado de este tipo de productos, se ve claramente.
> 
> Y ya lo he dicho más veces, quien no se atreva, que siga comprando bullion, que también lo vendo pero sinembargo con ese género NO ofrezco recompra, por que su revalorización (plata) es mínima y no me merece la pena.



Es que la "revalorización" que no es plata es humo. La mayoría de esas monedas acaban con el tiempo valiendo el precio de la plata. Ese es el problema.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No es un sistema piramidal sino cíclico, yo vendo y gano, el inversor gana, el revendedor gana, y el comprador final gana (éste a largo plazo).



Lo subrayado es falso. La mayoría de esas monedas, como ya he dicho, dentro de 5 años valdrán su precio en plata. 

El inversor sólo gana mientras el sistema funciona. Cuando se para pierde una pasta gansa.


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En teoría Afinsa tampoco lo era. Hacían lo mismo que tú: Vender sellos "exclusvos". El problema es que el valor real estaba muy lejos del valor de venta. Si hay alguna diferencia deberías exponerla para que quede claro. Te aseguro que yo no se ver la diferencia (aparte que lo de Afinsa tomo proporciones preocupantes).



La diferencia es que yo lo recompro y no acepto la cantidad a invertir que el cliente quiera, si no la que sea posible.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Que no se encuentren en el mercado no quiere decir que valgan lo que digas. Por ejemplo yo tengo una medalla de plata del siglo XIX que es única y no debe valer más que su peso en plata.



Si sacas una y se vende en 900 euros, quiere decir que lo vale ¿no?




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las monedas de Tuvalu son de 25 gramos ley 925, luego 23,125 gramos de plata fina, al precio de spot de la onza (y nadie la compra a ese precio) a mi me sale que valen 9,30 euretes, y las vendes a 40 euros. El que venga con estuche,etc,etc ya sabes que no aumenta el valor (las monedas con estuche de la FNMT se venden por su peso en plata).



Claro, y los cristales de Swarovski también tienen un valor, y el proceso de fabricación de 2500 piezas no es lo mismo que 15000. Es como intentar comprar un lingote de 1 gramo de oro al peso del metal, dificilmente se encuentra. También tengo monedas que vendo según su peso en plata, pero esto no es lo mismo. Que lo quieres simplificar a eso, ok, pero el valor numismático es algo que siempre ha existido. Los columnarios, monedas romanas y demás se pagan también por su valor numismático, no por su peso y la gente respeta esas colecciones, incluso la mayoría de inversores meten dinero ahi con objetivo de sacarle rentabilidad pese a que no están pagando el precio del metal.





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es que la "revalorización" que no es plata es humo. La mayoría de esas monedas acaban con el tiempo valiendo el precio de la plata. Ese es el problema.



La plata puede subir y bajar, igual que el coleccionismo...con la pequeña diferencia que hasta el día de hoy, y son 15 años los que llevan con estas monedas...ninguna ha bajado del precio de coste.
Son mercados distintos, para clientes distintos, si tu estas agusto y conforme con la plata, se que no te voy a cambiar de idea (que tampoco quiero), pero me gustaría que la gente no se cerrase tanto a ciertas cosas, y entienda y respetase que hay otros modos de rentabilizar una moneda, alejada de su precio de metal. No que se limiten sólo en intentar desprestigiar el género que una persona ofrece o anuncia sólo por que no entiendan la forma de trabajo que conlleva.
Yo puedo dar más de 150 referencias de inversores contentos y muy satisfechos, si alguien puede ofrecer al menos 1 que no lo haya estado, y lo pueda demostrar, entonces me parece bien que se me tache de hacer lo mismo que afinsa. Pero si lo digo asi es porque estoy tan seguro de que no ha habido tal caso.


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo subrayado es falso. La mayoría de esas monedas, como ya he dicho, dentro de 5 años valdrán su precio en plata.
> 
> El inversor sólo gana mientras el sistema funciona. Cuando se para pierde una pasta gansa.



Entonces, por la moneda de la perla de 2005 por que ahora se paga 400-600 euros? debíamos pagar ya su peso en plata...
y la Tiffay 2004? por que no se encuentra por menos de 1000 euros?

Y los columnarios? 
Por no hablar de la moneda romana,.......
Este tipo de monedas en 15 años nunca han bajado, por que lo iban a hacer ahora?
Cada año salen nuevos coleccionistas y esos nuevos se molestan en buscar las monedas antiguas, garantizando que su valor no baje de cierto punto.
Enserio, que alguien me diga tan sólo 1 pieza que haya bajado de su valor.

El inversor funcionará siempre. Si el mercado por lo que sea se terminase, yo dejaría de contar con inversores, pero en este "sistema", el inversor nunca arriesga una gran cantidad, y antes de volver a invertir, se le renueva lo almacenado, por lo tanto lo peor que le puede pasar es que le retire lo invertido al precio acordado y no pueda ofrecerle nada.
Ten en cuenta que cuando yo vendo a un inversor, le doy un precio lo suficientemente bajo que aunque el coleccionismo se acabara (....un poco dificil...), yo podría pagarle lo acordado y al menos no perder dinero. Me va bien por que voy con pies de plomo, no cebo a los inversores y no tengo ilusiones en la cabeza.


----------



## bentox (25 Mar 2010)

Compras monedas?

Podría tener alguna de la perla de 2009


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

Si, me interesan


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

La verdad me parece un poco de tontos tanta historia ,parece que Monster y otros no se enteran donde esta el negocio tuyo .
Para que se enteren de una vez,lo digo yo

El beneficio de este forero es crear una red de coleccionistas SELECTOS de productos 
SELECTOS a los que periodicamente va mandando piezas al mercado para su consumo,pero ojo MUY LIMITADAMENTE por que si no se acabaria el valor de las piezas.
Estos coleccionistas compran ARTE y se lo pueden permitir y EXIGEN EXCLUSIVIDAD.

JODER ,es muy facil de entender
Es como la moneda historica pero con monedas actuales
SU VALOR ESTA EN LA EXCLUSIVIDAD
Si todo el mundo pudiera comer CAVIAR este no valdria nada,cosa que pasaba al principio.
..............La belleza y la exclusividad es lo que da el VALOR (FABERGE)


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Mar 2010)

Exclusividad sin valor intrínseco alguno, REFALFÍN, como tus duros tocomocho.

Me acabo de agenciar en eBay por 370 euracos esta pieza 







1 oz. de paladio soviético 99.9% ... todo sea por la exclusividad


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Exclusividad sin valor intrínseco alguno, REFALFÍN, como tus duros tocomocho.
> 
> Me acabo de agenciar en eBay por 370 euracos esta pieza
> 
> ...



Ten cuidado con las compras de monedas o medallas SOVIETICAS,te lo dice uno que entiende del tema.
Yo deje de coleccionarlas cuando fue imposible diferenciar una buena copia del original.........solo se distinguian por detalles como el numero de la medalla o asi, incluso las tiendas en Barcelona especialistas vendian copias como buenas...
Comprueba que sea paladio,porque si esta acuñada en rusia es imposible distinguir si es original o copia,son los numeros uno a nivel mundial en calidad
de reproduccion.
Si la moneda viene de algun pais satelite(especialmente lituania) es copia seguro.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Mar 2010)

> te lo dice uno que entiende del tema.



:XX:

REFALFÍN, no me la refanfinfles y refalfies más anda, que no puedes. *Nunca, jamás de los jamases, se ha detectado una falsificación en monedas de paladio.*

Y encima me habla de medallas el abuelo cebolleta este... :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> REFALFÍN, no me la refanfinfles y refalfies más anda, que no puedes.
> 
> Y ma habla de medallas el abuelo cebolleta este... :XX:



Tu comprueba que sea PA-ladio no PA-paletos

Abuelo no soy ,pero tu pajillero frenopata seguro que si
y deja de editar tus post retardet que eres un retardet


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Mar 2010)

PA paleto ya estás tu en mi colección de ignorados, REFALFÍN. Más que servido.

Te vuelvo a meter en la funda porque el contacto con el aire te sienta mal.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> PA paleto ya estás tu en mi colección de ignorados, REFALFÍN. Más que servido.
> 
> Te vuelvo a meter en la funda porque el contacto con el aire te sienta mal.



Tu a mi no me metes en ignorados porque siempre te queda la curiosidad morbosa de leer a alguien que te supera en todos los ambitos de tu frikivida


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu a mi no me metes en ignorados porque siempre te queda la curiosidad morbosa de leer a alguien que te supera en todos los ambitos de tu frikivida



Estás diciendo que eres más friki que Putin?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Mar 2010)

Superas y sumanzanas, chatarrero refalfín.


----------



## femstore (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> La verdad me parece un poco de tontos tanta historia ,parece que Monster y otros no se enteran donde esta el negocio tuyo .
> Para que se enteren de una vez,lo digo yo
> 
> El beneficio de este forero es crear una red de coleccionistas SELECTOS de productos
> ...



POR FIN alguien que lo entiende...o lo quiere entender..GRACIAS
Decir que estas monedas deben valer sólo su peso en metal es como decir que un cuadro de picaso no se debe de pagar más de 5 euros que es lo que vale el lienzo y las pinturas...


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2010)

*¿PORQUE NO DEJAIS DE TOCAR LOS COJONES INSULTANDOOS UNOS A OTROS?*

Joder, aqui se viene a leer y a preguntar/aprender, para pelearse iros a la puta guarderia....


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Estás diciendo que eres más friki que Putin?



Me refiero a su vida friki de internet ,no a su vida como persona anormal de la 
vida real pues esa ya creo que es bastante rara.
Entre neonazi ruso y chavistarevolucionario antijudio .

..........bueno si me viene el baneo de su amigo monster me despido hasta el año que viene jejeje:cook:


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> *¿PORQUE NO DEJAIS DE TOCAR LOS COJONES INSULTANDOOS UNOS A OTROS?*
> 
> Joder, aqui se viene a leer y a preguntar/aprender, para pelearse iros a la puta guarderia....



Oiga ,la escuela es publica y obligatoria
el foro publico PERO NO OBLIGATORIO,puede meternos en ignorados y se acabo
su problema


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Decir que estas monedas deben valer sólo su peso en metal es como decir que un cuadro de picaso no se debe de pagar más de 5 euros que es lo que vale el lienzo y las pinturas...



Que sí hombre, que vendes arte de gran kalidá, quincalla de la güena a presio de amigo. Esbarroski y tres capas de acuarela para darle valor añadido y la siguiente parada en Sotheby's. Venga ya...

Que te tenga que dar palmaditas el chatarerro... manda güebos


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

Putin amigo mio,no se da usted cuenta de los distintos productos porque aquel amigo que 
le invito a usted a comer a un restaurante japones de estilo no llego a convencerle de los placeres de la vida a raiz de aquel comentario desafortunado......

--joder pollo,esto es como el burger king,te ponen palillos pa que comas con los dedos...

y claro ..........

Ese es un producto como los vinos ,los hay tinto valbuena y don simon,en fin....


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ese es un producto como los vinos ,los hay tinto valbuena y don simon,en fin....



Ay los vinos... Eso sí que es una burbuja. Me juego lo que sea a que muchos de los que pagan un pastón por un Vega Sicilia no sabrían distinguirlo de un Castillo de Liria.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Ay los vinos... Eso sí que es una burbuja. Me juego lo que sea a que muchos de los que pagan un pastón por un Vega Sicilia no sabrían distinguirlo de un Castillo de Liria.



Un dia hacemos la prueba y el que pierda paga los vinos
yo compro el Liria y tu el Sicilia y si pierdo te lo pago y si gano pues nos lo pasamos bien jejjejee


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Ay los vinos... Eso sí que es una burbuja. Me juego lo que sea a que muchos de los que pagan un pastón por un Vega Sicilia no sabrían distinguirlo de un Castillo de Liria.



A REFALFÍN lo que le molesta de Don Simón es el tetra-brik, pero basta que lo pongas en en botella de Esbarroski para que lo aprecie todo su valor. Cuantos más colorines y reflejos mejor buqué, ya sabes, ser chatarrero y finolis es perfectamente compatible...


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> A REFALFÍN lo que le molesta de Don Simón es el tetra-brik, pero basta que lo pongas en en botella de Esbarroski para que lo aprecie todo su valor. Cuantos más colorines y reflejos mejor buqué, ya sabes...



Por favor Putin que no todos comemos bocadillos de alfalfa ,hay quien no come forraje,sin ir mas lejos el putodire (4% tae ESTOS DIAS).


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Un dia hacemos la prueba y el que pierda paga los vinos
> yo compro el Liria y tu el Sicilia y si pierdo te lo pago y si gano pues nos lo pasamos bien jejjejee



Cuando quieras, yo llevaré una botella de Vega Sicilia, tú ya tendrás que adivinar lo que hay dentro. No serías el primer pichón que cae...


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Cuando quieras, yo llevaré una botella de Vega Sicilia, tú ya tendrás que adivinar lo que hay dentro. No serías el primer pichón que cae...



Pero sin abrir las botellas,luego las escancias en un decantador y se prueba...
recuerda de 10 puntos ,3 color,3 olor y 4 sabor...jeje
Te puedo recomedar una botella?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> La diferencia es que yo lo recompro y no acepto la cantidad a invertir que el cliente quiera, si no la que sea posible.



Vamos a ver. En Afinsa también "recompraban". Podías sacar tu dinero, es decir vender tus sellos, cuando quisieses. Y sobre la "cantidad de dinero" no veo en qué es una garantía.



femstore dijo:


> Si sacas una y se vende en 900 euros, quiere decir que lo vale ¿no?



Evidentemente no. Sólo quiere decir que hay un tonto que ha picado, o la subasta en Ebay está trucada (como muchas).




femstore dijo:


> Claro, y los cristales de Swarovski también tienen un valor, y el proceso de fabricación de 2500 piezas no es lo mismo que 15000. Es como intentar comprar un lingote de 1 gramo de oro al peso del metal, dificilmente se encuentra. También tengo monedas que vendo según su peso en plata, pero esto no es lo mismo. Que lo quieres simplificar a eso, ok, pero el valor numismático es algo que siempre ha existido. Los columnarios, monedas romanas y demás se pagan también por su valor numismático, no por su peso y la gente respeta esas colecciones, incluso la mayoría de inversores meten dinero ahi con objetivo de sacarle rentabilidad pese a que no están pagando el precio del metal.



A ver, no confundamos las cosas. Es cierto que el proceso de fabricación es caro sobre todo si la calidad es buena. Añádele un 50% al precio de la plata si quieres. La producción (plata incluida) debe de salir a unos 15-20 euros como mucho. El problema es que el coste de producción los metaleros a los que tendrás que vender la moneda cuando no valga nada les importa un pito porque irá a la fundición. El valor numismático de columnarios y moneda romana es otro: Es valor histórico que las monedas que vendes no tienen. El único valor que tienen es el que queréis los que controláis la distribución. El mercado está claramente controlado. Es otra razón para no meterse en ese mercado. El mercado de moneda antigua está bastante controlado pero no hasta ese punto.




femstore dijo:


> La plata puede subir y bajar, igual que el coleccionismo...con la pequeña diferencia que hasta el día de hoy, y son 15 años los que llevan con estas monedas...ninguna ha bajado del precio de coste.



Eso de que "los pisos nunca bajan" lo hemos oído mucho en este foro...





femstore dijo:


> Son mercados distintos, para clientes distintos, si tu estas agusto y conforme con la plata, se que no te voy a cambiar de idea (que tampoco quiero), pero me gustaría que la gente no se cerrase tanto a ciertas cosas, y entienda y respetase que hay otros modos de rentabilizar una moneda, alejada de su precio de metal. No que se limiten sólo en intentar desprestigiar el género que una persona ofrece o anuncia sólo por que no entiendan la forma de trabajo que conlleva.



No te confundas. Sólo doy mi opinión y nadie ha sido irrespetuoso. Para dar opiniones están los foros, y no para hacer spam de tu producto. Y el que quiera invertir en eso, como si quiere comprar estampitas, es muy libre de hacerlo. 




femstore dijo:


> Yo puedo dar más de 150 referencias de inversores contentos y muy satisfechos, si alguien puede ofrecer al menos 1 que no lo haya estado, y lo pueda demostrar, entonces me parece bien que se me tache de hacer lo mismo que afinsa. Pero si lo digo asi es porque estoy tan seguro de que no ha habido tal caso.



Como comprenderás eso no es ninguna garantía. Los de Afinsa podían dar muchos más miles de referencias antes de que estallase el tinglado. Los necios abundan, es cierto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> La verdad me parece un poco de tontos tanta historia ,parece que Monster y otros no se enteran donde esta el negocio tuyo .
> Para que se enteren de una vez,lo digo yo
> 
> El beneficio de este forero es crear una red de coleccionistas SELECTOS de productos
> ...




¿Qué exclusividad? ¿De unas monedas que fabrican y comercializan un grupo pequeño y que pueden manipular a su antojo el mercado?

El valor de la moneda histórica está en la antigüedad, en la escasez y en un mercado internacional dificilmente manipulable. No confundamos una cosa con la otra.

Y si. También es la "exclusividad" de las colecciones de sellos que vendían los de Afinsa y Forum Filatélico. Incluso parecían más creibles porque vendían sellos que no fabricaban ellos mismos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> POR FIN alguien que lo entiende...o lo quiere entender..GRACIAS
> Decir que estas monedas deben valer sólo su peso en metal es como decir que un cuadro de picaso no se debe de pagar más de 5 euros que es lo que vale el lienzo y las pinturas...



Femstore: No conoces a Votin ¿no? Que "entienda" tu negocio es la peor propaganda que te pueda hacer...


(Por cierto, cuando vendas cuadros de Picasso a precio de ganga avisa. Que de eso si hay mercado internacional menos controlado)


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Mar 2010)

Pues yo me voy a comprar un par de monedas de la tienda de Femstore.

Me han gustado para coleccionar simplemente por su belleza estética.

Sobre su valor...si supieseis lo que cuesta fabricar el PC en el que escribís en burbuja..os 
abriríais las venas.

Las monedas tienen la misma función, en mi caso, que una obra de arte.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Femstore: No conoces a Votin ¿no? Que "entienda" tu negocio es la peor propaganda que te pueda hacer...
> 
> 
> (Por cierto, cuando vendas cuadros de Picasso a precio de ganga avisa. Que de eso si hay mercado internacional menos controlado)



Todo no es inversion/rentabilidad para eso estan los depositos bancarios,etc...
Las monedas son caprichos,igual que beberse un vega sicilia.
El que las compra por placer a largo plazo se vera recompensado,el que lo compra para especular se estrellara,es facil de comprender.
Por eso yo prefiero tener 5 columnarios en la mano que una moneda kruger,uno es el vino y otro solo agua.
Las monedas de este señor son especialmente BELLAS y BONITAS,pero no son para ti,tu solo buscas especular no la gratificacion de tener algo bello en las manos(una comida buena o una hermosa mujer pueden ser gratificantes,pero
claro tu con comer en macdonald y hacerte una paja tienes bastante para
sobrevivir )

No pretendo que me entiendas pues se que esta muy lejos de tus posibilidades,en lo unico que puede fallar las monedas de este forero es en
LA GARANTIA REAL ANTE NOTARIO O SIMILAR de que despues de las emisiones se rompen los moldes o se numeraran las monedas para que por
"CASUALIDAD" no empiecen a aparecer monedas una vez que empiecen a revalorizarse.Este puede ser su primer FALLO.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero sin abrir las botellas,luego las escancias en un decantador y se prueba...
> recuerda de 10 puntos ,3 color,3 olor y 4 sabor...jeje
> Te puedo recomedar una botella?



Tranquilo, la botella sería sin abrir. Y ponerla en un escanciador es de maricas, yo cato en copa negra.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

Yo lo que siento es que cada vez que aparece alguien interesante en el foro,caso de 
femstore o como fue tiogilito,la envidia que le produce a Monster (ya que el es un simple
pasa monedas) le llevara a machacarlo en lo personal ,lo machacara hasta que lo aburra.
Lo siento por este forero .
No es mi caso,pues mi inteligencia al ser superior a la de monster me permite facilmente
manejarlo sin que me produzca ningun efecto psicologico,prueba de ello son sus multiples
baneos hacia mi.
En fin ,lo siento por el muchacho nuevo..........


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Tranquilo, la botella sería sin abrir. Y ponerla en un escanciador es de maricas, *yo cato en copa negra*.



Muy creido tienes que ser para atreverte a apostar solo a copa negra....
Pero de valientes se hace la historia aunque son los :cook: los que sobreviven
despues y la escriben.....

¿A copa negra te la juegas jejejejejje?¿Con 4 vinos ?


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todo no es inversion/rentabilidad para eso estan los depositos bancarios,etc...
> Las monedas son caprichos,igual que beberse un vega sicilia.
> El que las compra por placer a largo plazo se vera recompensado,el que lo compra para especular se estrellara,es facil de comprender.
> Por eso yo prefiero tener 5 columnarios en la mano que una moneda kruger,uno es el vino y otro solo agua.
> ...



Sabía que se numeraban las botellas, pero lo de las monedas lo desconocía.:XX:

Los únicos números a tener en cuenta en una moneda de plata son el que indica su peso y el que indica su pureza.

Eso se suple en las conmemorativas con un certificado.

Los troqueles... pues no tengo constancia de que se rompan. Supongo que será verdad.

Como ejemplo te pongo las monedas de Alfonso XII que compraste o querías comprar en un "compro oro". Su ley es de 0.750 y, afortunadamente, llevan una fecha de emisión posterior al fallecimiento de ese monarca. Si la fecha fuese la misma...¿serías capaz de distinguirlas?

Incluso se volvieron a acuñar monedas de oro de 10 pesetas en la época de Franco y, según he leído, se usaron las mismas herramientas de la casa de la moneda. No sé si los mismos troqueles...

Un número de serie no es garantía de nada. Las famosas pistolas Luger, tan buscadas por los coleccionistas, nunca pasan del número 10.000 en las fabricaciones de la DWM Deutsche Waffen und Munitionsfabrik previas a la II guerra mundial. 

El tratado de versalles les imponía esa limitación para armas cortas de un determinado calibre. Cuando llegaban a ese tope....vuelta a empezar. Por eso, los coleccionistas no le dan ningún valor a su número de serie.

Por último decirte que es más fácil detectar una silver eagle falsa que un columnario falso. Siempre tendrás otra moneda para hacer el cotejo y, como mucho, perderás 16 euros.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Muy creido tienes que ser para atreverte a apostar solo a copa negra....
> Pero de valientes se hace la historia aunque son los :cook: los que sobreviven
> despues y la escriben.....
> 
> ¿A copa negra te la juegas jejejejejje?¿Con 4 vinos ?



Coño Votin, que he trabajado en ese mundillo, que me las sé casi todas. El mundo del vino tiene aún más peligro que el numismático.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Sabía que se numeraban las botellas, pero lo de las monedas lo desconocía.:XX:
> 
> Los únicos números a tener en cuenta en una moneda de plata son el que indica su peso y el que indica su pureza.
> 
> ...



La mayoria de las cruzes de hierro nazis que circulan son de 1954 ,las editaron
los alemanes ante la gran demanda que tenian.
Yo tengo una comprada en rusia(autentica) y otra falsa (alemana),es la historia del objeto lo que le da valor.
La numeracion puede servir como indicativo de estudio,y tambien como registro,cuanto mas impedimentos mejor.
Detectar si es falso o no un columnario va en funcion de su valor,a veces algo
falso se puede convertir en autentico por el articulo 33
Hace poco en una subasta de EBAY se han vendido 2 columnarios tasados
entre 9000 y 6000 por 1800 euros o asi,y eso que el que hacia la subasta
decia claramente que NI GARANTIZABA LA AUTENTICIDAD ni DEVOLVIA EL DINERO,para que veas la vida.............
Si un columnario es imposible de detectar si es falso pues es autentico.
Cosas de las cosas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pues yo me voy a comprar un par de monedas de la tienda de Femstore.
> 
> Me han gustado para coleccionar simplemente por su belleza estética.
> 
> ...



Las mujeres siempre tan caprichosas...El próximo negocio que monto será de bolsos con monedas incrustadas...

Si es como capricho las monedas de femstore están muy bien. Hay caprichos mucho más caros.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las mujeres siempre tan caprichosas...El próximo negocio que monto será de bolsos con monedas incrustadas...
> 
> *Si es como capricho las monedas de femstore están muy bien*. Hay caprichos mucho más caros.



Ya vas entendiendo que monedas son las que abren la huchas de las mujeres...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todo no es inversion/rentabilidad para eso estan los depositos bancarios,etc...
> Las monedas son caprichos,igual que beberse un vega sicilia.
> El que las compra por placer a largo plazo se vera recompensado,el que lo compra para especular se estrellara,es facil de comprender.
> Por eso yo prefiero tener 5 columnarios en la mano que una moneda kruger,uno es el vino y otro solo agua.
> ...




Si ya he dicho que como capricho me parece muy bien. Yo también me trinco un Dom Perignon cuando me peta, y me tomo unas cuantas ostras bretonas. Pero no me monto películas de la "buena inversión" que he hecho. Los placeres y caprichos se pagan y punto. Evidentemente no hay negocio no productivo que pueda ser rentable para todos. Financieramente hablando, veo quien gana seguro, luego deduzco quien pierde. Es puro sentido común. Otra cosa es que el que pierda financieramente gane en placer de darse un capricho. En el fondo lo que cuenta es tener las ideas claras y no confundir negocios con caprichos. Casan bastante mal.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Coño Votin, que he trabajado en ese mundillo, que me las sé casi todas. El mundo del vino tiene aún más peligro que el numismático.



Si emborrachas a Votin, le pones el cucurucho de aluminio en la cabeza, le tomas una foto y la posteas, ipso facto te ganas un tubo de Eagles. Palabra de Monster. :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si ya he dicho que como capricho me parece muy bien. Yo también me trinco un Dom Perignon cuando me peta, *y me tomo unas cuantas ostras bretonas*. Pero no me monto películas de la "buena inversión" que he hecho. Los placeres y caprichos se pagan y punto. Evidentemente no hay negocio no productivo que pueda ser rentable para todos. Financieramente hablando, veo quien gana seguro, luego deduzco quien pierde. Es puro sentido común. Otra cosa es que el que pierda financieramente gane en placer de darse un capricho. En el fondo lo que cuenta es tener las ideas claras y no confundir negocios con caprichos. Casan bastante mal.



Joder,que maravilla las ostras del mercado de San Miguel.....(detras de la plaza mayor),aunque los de Madris seais unos catetos reconozco lo bueno cuando lo
cato......


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si emborrachas a Votin, le pones el cucurucho de aluminio en la cabeza, le tomas una foto y la posteas, ipso facto te ganas un tubo de Eagles. Palabra de Monster. :XX:




El tubo lo pago yo. Pero me reservo la foto para mi avatar.


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joder,que maravilla las ostras del mercado de San Miguel.....(detras de la plaza mayor),aunque los de Madris seais unos catetos reconozco lo bueno cuando lo
> cato......



En una cosa coincidís, al menos. No tenéis ni puta idea sobre ostras y vino. De Arcade, fuera de mercados y ferias y con Albariño casero. (Ahora mismo os reporto a carloszorro para que os ponga en el ignore):abajo:


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

Siento defraudar vuestros humedos sueños,pero sois demasiado pobres para comprar 3 0 4 botellas de las que me podrian emborrachar hasta ese punto.........
Tendriais que conformaros con medio emborracharme para comerme el ciruelo y ponerle un gorro de goma a el....jejeeejeeej


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2010)

Alguien sabe algo de esta moneda??
Me la ofrecen por 20 € y se supone que es de 1,25gr de oro puro....







La he buscado y no se si existe, es real, o esta solo bañada en oro....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joder,que maravilla las ostras del mercado de San Miguel.....(detras de la plaza mayor),aunque los de Madris seais unos catetos reconozco lo bueno cuando lo
> cato......



Por eso lo he dicho....ja,ja,ja,...Y en Francia mejores y veinte veces más baratas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de esta moneda??
> Me la ofrecen por 20 € y se supone que es de 1,25gr de oro puro....
> 
> 
> ...



Pregunta el diámetro y sales de dudas. Para 1,25 gramos de oro puro debería ser pequeñísima.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de esta moneda??
> Me la ofrecen por 20 € y se supone que es de 1,25gr de oro puro....
> 
> 
> ...



YAŞAYAN EFSANE TRUVA - Google


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> En una cosa coincidís, al menos. No tenéis ni puta idea sobre ostras y vino. De Arcade, fuera de mercados y ferias y con Albariño casero. (Ahora mismo os reporto a carloszorro para que os ponga en el ignore):abajo:



Le comunico, estimado Ulisses, que tengo la mente abierta y estoy dispuesto a revisar mis prejuicios gastronómicos si, además del debido orujiño, se presenta con una docena de ostras galleguiñas...para cata, prueba, y apruebo del padre Monster...(y, ya que estamos, traiga alguna nécora también....)


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> YAŞAYAN EFSANE TRUVA - Google



gracias, ya busque eso en google ayer, pero esque no vi nada de ningun catalogo oficial y no entendi nada pues estaba todo en idiomas raros...


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pregunta el diámetro y sales de dudas. Para 1,25 gramos de oro puro debería ser pequeñísima.



aun asi, podria ser de X metal bañada en oro.....

me gustaria ver si existe en algun catalogo, pues es lo que no se


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> aun asi, podria ser de X metal bañada en oro.....
> 
> me gustaria ver si existe en algun catalogo, pues es lo que no se



Yo uso este catálogo: Coin Values, Coin Collecting & Numismatics | NumisMaster. Te registras y ya está. Te copipasteo los datos:



> KM#	1187
> Denomination	7500000 Lira
> Country	Turkey
> Government	Republic
> ...


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2010)

Año de emision: 1999 
Valor nominal: 7500000 Liras turcas 
Material: Oro .999 
Peso 1.24 g 
Diámetro: 13.92 mm


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Mar 2010)

Gracias a ambos, osea, que por 20 € es un chollo, verdad?
Merece la pena, cierto?


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Gracias a ambos, osea, que por 20 € es un chollo, verdad?
> Merece la pena, cierto?



Hombre chollo no se,pero a lenteja no llega por el tamaño.....
Debe ser de grande como los gurullos.
Desde luego que pesa mas el billete de 20 eur que la moneda,el cambio no parece bueno....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> aun asi, podria ser de X metal bañada en oro.....



No.

Si el diámetro es "d" y el espesor es "e" entonces la densidad es

peso/ (pi*d^2/4 * e)

Si te da menos que la del oro entoncces es bañada. 

Aunque esté en catálogo podría ser una imitación bañada (por ejemplo hay millones de imitaciones de maximilianos y minikrugers en venta en ebay).


----------



## Germain (26 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Gracias a ambos, osea, que por 20 € es un chollo, verdad?
> Merece la pena, cierto?



Hombre, si es buena, está muy bien de precio. Cómprala y luego la pesas y la mides. Si te da algo raro, vuelves y se la metes por el orto al vendedor.


----------



## femstore (27 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo lo que siento es que cada vez que aparece alguien interesante en el foro,caso de
> femstore o como fue tiogilito,la envidia que le produce a Monster (ya que el es un simple
> pasa monedas) le llevara a machacarlo en lo personal ,lo machacara hasta que lo aburra.
> Lo siento por este forero .
> ...



No te preocupes, yo sigo a lo mio. Igual que ellos defienden el valor de metal y yo lo respeto, espero que alguna vez la gente pueda respetar que hay monedas o elementos de inversión alejados del precio de metal, y bastante más fiables.

Y obviamente la gente es libre de hacer lo que quiera, pero yo no compro pandas de 2010 a 15.00 para vender dentro de un año a 15.10. Prefiero comprar otro tipo de productos, que me generan una mayor rentabilidad mensual...y a mis clientes tambien; aunque no por ello desprecio los productos que atraen a otras personas. También vendo bullion, que lo recuerdo, además de tener el precio más barato ahora mismo en España, nadie ha querido comprar...no debe ser tan buena inversión cuando ofrezco a 15 euros la onza y todos pasan de largo.ienso: (no hablo de otros metales, por que desconozco su mercado)

Hoy en la convención de Bilbao he tenido la oportunidad de conocer a varios foreros. Algunos han comprado y otros no, pero lo importante es que al menos alguien puede testificar que soy una persona real y que mis monedas no son de chocolate )


----------



## femstore (27 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Hombre, si es buena, está muy bien de precio. Cómprala y luego la pesas y la mides. Si te da algo raro, vuelves y se la metes por el orto al vendedor.



Yo las pocas que he solido tener en las manos..nunca me gustaron. No me cuadraba el peso con el diámetro y el grosor de la moneda comparada con otras de similares características.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No te preocupes, yo sigo a lo mio. Igual que ellos defienden el valor de metal y yo lo respeto, espero que alguna vez la gente pueda respetar que hay monedas o elementos de inversión alejados del precio de metal, y bastante más fiables.
> 
> Y obviamente la gente es libre de hacer lo que quiera, pero yo no compro pandas de 2010 a 15.00 para vender dentro de un año a 15.10. Prefiero comprar otro tipo de productos, que me generan una mayor rentabilidad mensual...y a mis clientes tambien; aunque no por ello desprecio los productos que atraen a otras personas. También vendo bullion, que lo recuerdo, además de tener el precio más barato ahora mismo en España, nadie ha querido comprar...no debe ser tan buena inversión cuando ofrezco a 15 euros la onza y todos pasan de largo.ienso: (no hablo de otros metales, por que desconozco su mercado)
> 
> Hoy en la convención de Bilbao he tenido la oportunidad de conocer a varios foreros. Algunos han comprado y otros no, pero lo importante es que al menos alguien puede testificar que soy una persona real y que mis monedas no son de chocolate )



¿Como puedes garantizar que la tirada es la que es y que no habra reedicion
cuando el valor suba?


----------



## femstore (27 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Como puedes garantizar que la tirada es la que es y que no habra reedicion
> cuando el valor suba?



No interesa que haya reedición por que eso sólo devalúa las monedas. Las emisiones siempre son cerradas y cada moneda tiene un certificado para asegurar que no hay más de las que debe haber.

Pueden hacer tiradas más largas (las hacen para otras monedas de estos mismos países) pero para "las claves" no interesa ya que su precio depende de eso, de su corta tirada, y no de un control fantasma del mercado, como opinan muchos en sus comentarios.
No interesa controlar su precio, sube por si sólo..y obviamente si alguien ha pagado 200 por una moneda, sea particular, inversor o revendedor, no creo que la quiera vender por menos. El precio se controla solo.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No interesa que haya reedición por que eso sólo devalúa las monedas. Las emisiones siempre son cerradas y cada moneda tiene un certificado para asegurar que no hay más de las que debe haber.
> 
> Pueden hacer tiradas más largas (las hacen para otras monedas de estos mismos países) pero para "las claves" no interesa ya que su precio depende de eso, de su corta tirada, y no de un control fantasma del mercado, como opinan muchos en sus comentarios.
> No interesa controlar su precio, sube por si sólo..y obviamente si alguien ha pagado 200 por una moneda, sea particular, inversor o revendedor, no creo que la quiera vender por menos. El precio se controla solo.



Algun fallo tenia que tener el sistema............
Una puerta abierta para la devaluacion .
Una moneda que cotize a 1800 € ,podria reeditarse con control para no dañar
su cotizacion ante una demanda leve y nadie se enteraria
No me vale,
Eso si, las monedas a precio de salida bajo son interesantes y bonitas pero
no sirven para coleccionar con objetivos de revalorizacion ,si por belleza.


----------



## femstore (27 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Algun fallo tenia que tener el sistema............
> Una puerta abierta para la devaluacion .
> Una moneda que cotize a 1800 € ,podria reeditarse con control para no dañar
> su cotizacion ante una demanda leve y nadie se enteraria
> ...



Es IMPOSIBLE que se abra una edición de una moneda para reeditarla. Ese acuerdo está legalmente escrito para:
-Islas Cook
-Palau
-Costa de marfil
-Mongolia
-Liberia

por lo tanto, ese motivo para mi es más que valido.
Otra cosa son las monedas de Palestina, Gough...etc...que ni están certificadas, ni están avaladas por entidades oficiales, ni existen acuerdos firmados acerca de su emisión.

El negocio de paises como Palau, Cook etc, está en la creatividad de sacar una moneda especial con una tirada muy corta, y acto seguido tener un equipo de gente pensado para lanzar la siguiente. Aparte de no poder abrir una emisión cerrada, si lo pudieran hacer, sería su propia ruina...y por lo que les conozco, no tienen pinta de tener pocas luces.

A ellos les da igual que la moneda valga luego 10 euros que 324000, ellos la van a emitir al mismo precio para todo los distribuidores y se olvidan de ella, no les merece la pena meterse en mercado, su trabajo finaliza en la emisión de cada moneda.


----------



## femstore (27 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una moneda que cotize a 1800 € ,podria reeditarse con control para no dañar
> su cotizacion ante una demanda leve y nadie se enteraria




Eso es un delito, y penal.
Que lo hagan en España...no me extrañaría ya que no han sido ni una ni dos ni tres veces las que les han pillado.
Pero aunque no lo parezca....fuera de España (si..depende de las zonas) la gente funciona con menos gitaneo (especialmente alemania).
Los alemanes (cuna de la mayoría de monedas) te lo dicen todo tal y como es, y no hay más. Si venden plata la venden a X, si hacen X monedas hacen sólo X, pero no tienen necesidad de engañar ni de estafar a nadie. Saben que todas esas practicas siempre acaban mal, y bastante bien les va haciendo las cosas como deben hacerse.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Eso es un delito, y penal.
> Que lo hagan en España...no me extrañaría ya que no han sido ni una ni dos ni tres veces las que les han pillado.
> Pero aunque no lo parezca....fuera de España (si..depende de las zonas) la gente funciona con menos gitaneo (especialmente alemania).
> Los alemanes (cuna de la mayoría de monedas) te lo dicen todo tal y como es, y no hay más. Si venden plata la venden a X, si hacen X monedas hacen sólo X, pero no tienen necesidad de engañar ni de estafar a nadie. Saben que todas esas practicas siempre acaban mal, y bastante bien les va haciendo las cosas como deben hacerse.



Pues que numeren las monedas,es posible hacerlo.Asi si algun dia se encontraran
dos duplicadas les pillarian con el carrito del helao.
De todas formas me inclino a creer lo que dices,pero la puerta siempre la dejan
abierta.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Eso es un delito, y penal.
> Que lo hagan en España...no me extrañaría ya que no han sido ni una ni dos ni tres veces las que les han pillado.
> Pero aunque no lo parezca....fuera de España (si..depende de las zonas) la gente funciona con menos gitaneo (especialmente alemania).
> Los alemanes (cuna de la mayoría de monedas) te lo dicen todo tal y como es, y no hay más. Si venden plata la venden a X, si hacen X monedas hacen sólo X, pero no tienen necesidad de engañar ni de estafar a nadie. Saben que todas esas practicas siempre acaban mal, y bastante bien les va haciendo las cosas como deben hacerse.



tienes un privi mio de lo de bilbo....


----------



## Germain (27 Mar 2010)

El mundo es un pañuelo, la moneda turca en eBay.:rolleye:

http://***.ebay.es/Liras-de-Turquia-1999-de-ORO-1-24gr-Caballo-de-troya_W0QQitemZ250604625393QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item3a59331df1


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> El mundo es un pañuelo, la moneda turca en eBay.:rolleye:
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/Liras-de-Turquia-1999-de-ORO-1-24gr-Caballo-de-troya_W0QQitemZ250604625393QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item3a59331df1



esque ese me la ofrecia, jejeje.
Le he comprado otras monedas bastante chulas, que cuando me llegen las posteare si todo ha ido bien, pero por lo visto y salvo algo extraño, he pillado unas gangas de la ostia XDD (monedas con valor numismatico y a su vez precio del oro sobre un 10-15% por debajo del spot )


----------



## Germain (27 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> esque ese me la ofrecia, jejeje.
> Le he comprado otras monedas bastante chulas, que cuando me llegen las posteare si todo ha ido bien, pero por lo visto y salvo algo extraño, he pillado unas gangas de la ostia XDD (monedas con valor numismatico y a su vez precio del oro sobre un 10-15% por debajo del spot )



No serás tú el que me birló el otro día un pandita que sacó por 20 euros, no? :XX:


----------



## Nopleravet (27 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> No serás tú el que me birló el otro día un pandita que sacó por 20 euros, no? :XX:



Pero que es aixo???

xe vesten a dormir ja que vindra Fabra i et violara!!!


----------



## Germain (27 Mar 2010)

Nopleravet dijo:


> Pero que es aixo???
> 
> xe vesten a dormir ja que vindra Fabra i et violara!!!



:no: Fabra està ja per a poques rosques me sembla a mi...


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> No serás tú el que me birló el otro día un pandita que sacó por 20 euros, no? :XX:




OSTIAS, ¿¿¿YO??? XDDD::::::::

Tabas viendo al Mandril? Es lo que tiene poner una subasta en medio de un partido en que media españa lo ve, que ni dios puja salvo los que no seguimos ni al madrid ni al barsa.

Jejejeje, si fui yo, jur jur jur.... Veo que ebay esta visitado por foreros... Le pille al tio toda la mercancia por muy debajo del spot y me salio el pandita 33 € (es de 1,5gr asi que solo en valor del oro ya le gane 6 € YUUUUJUUU soy rico:baba
Encima ese pandita tiene una tirada de 74k unidades, con lo que el valor numismatico fijo que rondara sobre los 60 € (ademas que no tengo ningun panda de 1/20, quiero ver lo que es 1,5gr, que fijo que no sera nada, jejeje)


----------



## Germain (27 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> OSTIAS, ¿¿¿YO??? XDDD::::::::
> 
> Tabas viendo al Mandril? Es lo que tiene poner una subasta en medio de un partido en que media españa lo ve, que ni dios puja salvo los que no seguimos ni al madrid ni al barsa.
> 
> ...



Pues sí, me superaste, que le tenía puesto yo el ojo encima y como puso el final a una hora tan rara ni me acordé de mirar. De todas formas no me acababa de fiar mucho porque eso de que pongan la identidad de los pujadores protegida no me mola, muchos lo ponen para autopujarse. Ya dirás si llega todo bien y es un tío de fiar.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Pues sí, me superaste, que le tenía puesto yo el ojo encima y como puso el final a una hora tan rara ni me acordé de mirar. De todas formas no me acababa de fiar mucho porque eso de que pongan la identidad de los pujadores protegida no me mola, muchos lo ponen para autopujarse. Ya dirás si llega todo bien y es un tío de fiar.



en principio cumple, hoy me ha enviado el tracking del envio... en cuanto me llege el lunes o martes lo pongo en el foro.
Es lo malo de ebay, las autopujas por un amigo/familiar, y claro ebay no hace nada pues cuanto mas caro se venda, mas comision, pero para eso estan los limites de uno mismo ;-)

Igual estaria bien abrir un hilo *privado *para saber los foreros que pujamos y no sobrepujarnos por algunas monedas y asi pillar todo baratoienso:


----------



## Taxidermista (27 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> De todas formas no me acababa de fiar mucho porque eso de que pongan la identidad de los pujadores protegida no me mola, muchos lo ponen para autopujarse.



Y qué necesidad tiene de ocultar nicks para autopujarse?


----------



## Germain (27 Mar 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Y qué necesidad tiene de ocultar nicks para autopujarse?



Ninguna, pero si tiene una puja abierta puedes ver que se trata de compradores normales por sus estrellas. Lo normal es crearte un usuario nuevo sin estrellas para hacerlo. Todo el que vende en eBay se ha autopujado alguna vez, el que esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra.


----------



## Eldenegro (27 Mar 2010)

Hace dos semanas he pillado yo un elephant (100 schilling 1oz plata) por 11.25 en subasta.... eso de que hagan terminar las subastas un domingo por la mañana cuando todo el mundo duerme tiene su cosa (y ese dia estaba en el curro muuuuy aburrido)


----------



## Germain (27 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> en principio cumple, hoy me ha enviado el tracking del envio... en cuanto me llege el lunes o martes lo pongo en el foro.
> Es lo malo de ebay, las autopujas por un amigo/familiar, y claro ebay no hace nada pues cuanto mas caro se venda, mas comision, pero para eso estan los limites de uno mismo ;-)
> 
> Igual estaria bien abrir un hilo *privado *para saber los foreros que pujamos y no sobrepujarnos por algunas monedas y asi pillar todo baratoienso:



Estaría bien, se puede habilitar un hilo en la orosfera.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Mar 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Hace dos semanas he pillado yo un elephant (100 schilling 1oz plata) por 11.25 en subasta.... eso de que hagan terminar las subastas un domingo por la mañana cuando todo el mundo duerme tiene su cosa (y ese dia estaba en el curro muuuuy aburrido)



jejeje, exacto, el tema es ver cuando acaban....
algunos las ponen entre semana a la 1 de la mañana y ahi esta todo kiski durmiendo... o en mitad de una jornada futbolera que esta to el mundo viendo a su equipo....


----------



## femstore (27 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> jejeje, exacto, el tema es ver cuando acaban....
> algunos las ponen entre semana a la 1 de la mañana y ahi esta todo kiski durmiendo... o en mitad de una jornada futbolera que esta to el mundo viendo a su equipo....




Siempre puedes usar ebay shooters 

son programas que te pujan lo que quieras, en el minuto y segundo que quieras. Hay algunos muy buenos y bastante fiables.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Siempre puedes usar ebay shooters
> 
> son programas que te pujan lo que quieras, en el minuto y segundo que quieras. Hay algunos muy buenos y bastante fiables.



Y quien dice que no use keecua? 

Por cierto, en mi ambito se llama "ebay snipers"

Lo malo es que para pujas mayores de 30 € hay que pagar... asi que esas toca estar atento.


----------



## femstore (27 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Lo malo es que para pujas mayores de 30 € hay que pagar... asi que esas toca estar atento.




El que no corre vuela...dentro de poco cobrarán para pujas >20..y luego de 10 ienso: 
el dinero les puede )


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El que no corre vuela...dentro de poco cobrarán para pujas >20..y luego de 10 ienso:
> el dinero les puede )



Por cierto, acabo de encontrar: GIXEN - Sniper gratis para Ebay - Servicio de Sniping

que no cobra NADA en las pujas, independientemente del dinero al que acaben...

La probare, pues keecua mola pero 30 € se me hacen mu cortos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Mar 2010)

Por cierto, voy a pujar por los pandas de este austriaco:

Vendedor de eBay: schoellermuenzhandel: panda y Monedas y Billetes en eBay.es

pujare spot del oro +5/10% mas, aunque dudo mucho que pille algo pues alli valoran el oro bastante mas que aqui y pujaran por el valor numismatico, yo aviso por si acaso alguno mas va a pujar


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> En una cosa coincidís, al menos. No tenéis ni puta idea sobre ostras y vino. De Arcade, fuera de mercados y ferias y con Albariño casero. (Ahora mismo os reporto a carloszorro para que os ponga en el ignore):abajo:



Este año me pasé varias veces por Arcade (la tierra de las mejores ostras) y me quedé muy impresionado al ver la famosa y enorme fábrica de cerámica "Santa Clara" cerrada para siempre.
Tienes razón Ulisses, si quereis marisco (a muy buen precio) en gran cantidad y gran calidad mojado con albaríño del mejor os recomiendo un local en Cambados, yo voy religiosamente todos los veranos un par de veces, si os pasais por Galicia este verano podemos acercarnos a disfrutar de lo mejorcito 
Primero podemos tomar unos vinitos en el pueblo de al lado, Combarro, que es muy chulo


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Estaría bien, se puede habilitar un hilo en la orosfera.



Yo aun no veo la "orosfera" xD

Por cierto, monedas recibidas y PERFECTAS y autenticas tras pesarlas con mi balanza con milesimas, jejeje.

Eso si, el panda es de risa  Parece un cromo mas que una moneda de le pequeño y fino que es.

Lo mejor, el ducado de austria de 1915, superbonito y PERFECTO  el estado de conservacion.

He visto que la moneda turca tiene una puja, es tuya? 
*
Pa los del marisco,*

Bueno, bonito y barato, en FOZ (Galicia) todos los veranos que voy mariscada que me meto por alli


----------



## Germain (29 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo aun no veo la "orosfera" xD
> 
> Por cierto, monedas recibidas y PERFECTAS y autenticas tras pesarlas con mi balanza con milesimas, jejeje.
> 
> ...



¿Pero te ha invitado Monster? Te aparecerá como un subforo dentro de la Guardería, aunque también podrás acceder desde tu perfil. Ya he puesto una puja que me interesa.  La puja de la moneda turca no es mía, no me acabo de fiar de esa moneda, prefiero algo más reconocido internacionalmente.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Mar 2010)

Germain dijo:


> ¿Pero te ha invitado Monster? Te aparecerá como un subforo dentro de la Guardería, aunque también podrás acceder desde tu perfil. Ya he puesto una puja que me interesa.  La puja de la moneda turca no es mía, no me acabo de fiar de esa moneda, prefiero algo más reconocido internacionalmente.




Pues no me ha llegado nada de monster y no puedo ver nada, asi que dare por hecho que no me ha invitado aun el "cabron" de el 

Yo ya tengo en la mira varias moneditas, pero claro, a saber si son las mimas que otros y nos subimos los precios :ouch:


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues no me ha llegado nada de monster y no puedo ver nada, asi que dare por hecho que no me ha invitado aun el "cabron" de el
> 
> Yo ya tengo en la mira varias moneditas, pero claro, a saber si son las mimas que otros y nos subimos los precios :ouch:



Depende de tu orientacion sexual,es un club VIP
no todo el mundo entra,primero tienen que saber que te gusta recoger el jabon
que se cae en las duchas.......:
¿Te ha comentado ya el asunto de quedar contigo en una cafeteria para enseñarte la pipa?


----------



## Germain (29 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Depende de tu orientacion sexual,es un club VIP
> no todo el mundo entra,primero tienen que saber que te gusta recoger el jabon
> que se cae en las duchas.......:
> ¿Te ha comentado ya el asunto de quedar contigo en una cafeteria para enseñarte la pipa?



Calla coño, que nos espantas el pescadito fresco.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2010)

No se,habria que preguntarle al forero TONY SOPRANO si LE DIO LO SUYO........
en un MP que se filtro ..................
Por lo visto quedaron en una cafeteria de provincias para relajar la TENSION......
y no digo mas..................


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Mar 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Depende de tu orientacion sexual,es un club VIP
> no todo el mundo entra,primero tienen que saber que te gusta recoger el jabon
> que se cae en las duchas.......:
> ¿Te ha comentado ya el asunto de quedar contigo en una cafeteria para enseñarte la pipa?



Pues entonces habra lucha de "sables".....


----------



## hinka (7 Abr 2010)

Hola
Como no me cuesta nada, e igual que hablamos cuando compramos a una tienda en Alemania. No tenemos pq no hacerlo cuando compramos en España.
Ya tengo mi moneda de Swarovski comprada al señor femstore. 
Todo perfecto, un placer si señor.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Abr 2010)

Yo he recibido también las monedas que le compré a femstore con opción de recompra, así que dicho queda.


----------



## guanma (8 Abr 2010)

A mi también me ha llegado mi pedido, ha tardado mas de la cuenta pero me han confirmado que ha sido un problema de correos, todo ok, saludos.


----------



## maragold (9 Abr 2010)

Hola de nuevo.

Este tipo de monedas o incluso las monedas bullion, se pueden comprar desde empresa para poder desgravar el IVA???
Cómo se contabilizarían, como "regalos de representación" o similar???

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## femstore (9 Abr 2010)

maragold dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Este tipo de monedas o incluso las monedas bullion, se pueden comprar desde empresa para poder desgravar el IVA???
> Cómo se contabilizarían, como "regalos de representación" o similar???
> ...



Así es, es una forma de hacerlo, puedes meterlo como regalos, o según que producto lo puedes meter como complemento decorativo en gastos generales. Los que compran cantidad por empresa suelen hacerlo a modo de regalo de representación.


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Abr 2010)

Me podeis decir si esta es autentica? Quiero pujar por ella pero eso de METALION me echa para atras:

http://***.ebay.es/1945-DOS-PESOS-M...temQQptZUK_Coins_World_RL?hash=item2a06146adf


----------



## femstore (16 May 2010)

Bueno, por petición popular :XX:...refloto el hilo para ir opinando sobre monedas que nos parezcan adecuadas para invertir.


No me limitaré a poner "mis" monedas, las venda yo o no, pero seguramente sea de las que más hable ya que es de lo que más entiendo, y no me gusta hablar de temas que desconozco.


Este vendedor tiene buenas monedas y los precios creo que se van a quedar bajos, aunque el ganará dinero ya que en su día las compró a precio inicial...
Como otro forero sacó el tema de la moneda de la batalla de las termópilas...
aqui estan las 3 monedas que le siguen en la serie. Actualmente es muy raro verlas por debajo de 55-65 euros con envío incluido. Comprar estas piezas por debajo de 60 euros garantizará un beneficio de al menos un 20-30% en los proximos meses. Se pueden comprar hasta 55 euros con envío incluido sin miedo a no ganar dinero pensando en una futura reventa

Ebay artículo Nº 270575894697 Batalla Cannae

http://***.ebay.es/2009-Tuvalu-Batt...Item&pt=FR_GW_PiècesMonde&hash=item3eff9480a9

Ebay artículo Nº 270575894728 Batalla Balaklava

http://***.ebay.es/2009-Tuvalu-Batt...Item&pt=FR_GW_PiècesMonde&hash=item3eff9480c8

Ebay artículo Nº 270575894762 Batalla Hastings

http://***.ebay.es/2009-Tuvalu-The-...Item&pt=FR_GW_PiècesMonde&hash=item3eff9480ea

Todas son de 1oz plata y su tirada entra en las razonables para que se revalorice. 5000 monedas para todo el mundo. En un año ya veremos a cuanto se pagan. Yo apuesto por los 90 euros como poco.


Edito: su fecha de emisión es 2009, pero no fueron lanzadas oficialmente hasta la primera semana de febrero de 2010. En la World Money Fair de Berlín.


----------



## merche400 (16 May 2010)

chachi...
molaria tambien ver el intentar comprarlas "desde que salen"..por ello, interesaría saber cuales son ahora mismo, las tiradas que podríamos hacer "acopio" 

¿Buscamos las de tiradas de 1000, 2000 ó 3000 unidades?


----------



## femstore (16 May 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> chachi...
> molaria tambien ver el intentar comprarlas "desde que salen"..por ello, interesaría saber cuales son ahora mismo, las tiradas que podríamos hacer "acopio"
> 
> ¿Buscamos las de tiradas de 1000, 2000 ó 3000 unidades?



Propongo máximo 5000 unidades

En mi opinión, las mejores son las que no pasan los 2500, pero las de Perth Mint (las batallas etc), tienen un comercio y mercado tan extendido, que 5000 piezas tampoco se hacen muchas.

Las batallas salieron a 35 euros comprando cantidad. Por lo que también depende del tipo de inversor que sea cada uno. Por ejemplo, yo a una persona que quiera 1 moneda no le doy el mismo precio que una que quiera 25, 100 ó 500. Creo que hasta 55 euros es un muy buen precio para comprar de 1 en 1.


No sólo hay que tener en cuenta la tirada, ya que muchas veces es más la temática en si que la tirada de la moneda.
Por ejemplo, el artículo de ebay 270578213619 , es una moneda plateada (silverplated) con una tirada de sólo 1000 piezas...pero no es muy atractiva entre particulares. 10 euros fue su precio inicial, y ahora apenas han subido un 20% (muy poco para este tipo de monedas).
Siempre son interesantes monedas con incrustaciones (perlas, fosiles, ambar, cristales, etc), con animales, con alguna tecnología moderna que le haga especial, o con cualquier cosa que a simple vista parezca vendible, es decir que te den ganas de comprarla sin que seas coleccionista.
No recomiendo los temas religiosos de no ser que sean motivos rusos,..o Teresa de Calcuta.


----------



## Germain (16 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Ebay artículo Nº 270575894697 Batalla Cannae
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/2009-Tuvalu-Batt...Item&pt=FR_GW_PiècesMonde&hash=item3eff9480a9



¿Por qué me haces estas cosas? Aníbal y Cannas son una de mis frikeces favoritas.


----------



## femstore (16 May 2010)

Estas monedas han salido ahora y pertenecen a la serie de Piezas Maestras del arte.
Andan lejos del precio del metal, pero en su coste van los gastos de los derechos de imagen por utilizar dichos cuadros, más el valor de los cristales swarovski más alguna cosilla más que no es necesaria comentar...












Esta son 999 piezas de tirada. Es diferente a las demás de la serie, por que se compone de un lingote de oro además del bloque de 3oz de plata. Es la segunda edición "de lujo" dentro de la serie (la primera fue La Mona Lisa).
Su precio actual son 980 euros (inversores), y precio de mercado entre 1150 y 1300 euros, aunque al ser nueva es posible pillarla por un poco menos siendo coleccionista, no creo que duren mucho a menos de 1150. Nada alejado de su precio inicial, ya que salió hace 3 semanas.



Esta otra también acaba de salir. Su precio actual (inversores) son 240 euros y es buen precio de compra...ya que el precio de mercado son unos 300 euros aproximadamente, y subiendo. Está dedicada a Los Girasoles de Vang Gogh.
Atractivo especial: como todas las monedas "normales" de la serie, su tirada es el año en el que el cuadro fué pintado, en este caso 1889, por lo tanto sólo hay 1889 monedas. Las anteriores son raras de ver por menos de 350 euros. Las primeras de la serie por menos de 450 es casi un milagro verlas....


----------



## femstore (16 May 2010)

Germain dijo:


> ¿Por qué me haces estas cosas? Aníbal y Cannas son una de mis frikeces favoritas.



Veis por que no es necesario coleccionar monedas para sentirse atraidos por ellas? :XX:

Igual que tu hay miles de personas por el mundo, por tanto no es necesario que el comprador final sepa cuanto vale la plata o cuanto vaya a valer, sólo le interesa comprar algo que le atrae a un precio que esté dispuesto a pagar.
Cuanto más barato se compren estas monedas, mejor revalorización tendrán. Siempre habrá gente que las quiera, y comprándolas a comienzo de emisión, os aseguro que si no las vendéis ganando un 20% en un año, yo compro todas las que tengáis),


----------



## Eldenegro (17 May 2010)

Bueno, las islas Palau tienen una tirada de monedas con ambar, que el año pasado salio una llamada la "Amber Chamber", reproduccion de una sala de un palacio ruso.

La cuestion es que ahora en mayo han lanzado la segunda de la serie, y va dedicada a la Sagrada Familia. Lo que pasa es que por ebay o en mints oficiales es dificil encontrarla por menos de 110-130 euros, y acaba de salir. La del año pasado es normal encontrarla ya por unos 180 euros

Sagrada Familia

De todas formas, mejor hablar con Femstore, que domina mucho mejor estos temas


----------



## femstore (17 May 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, las islas Palau tienen una tirada de monedas con ambar, que el año pasado salio una llamada la "Amber Chamber", reproduccion de una sala de un palacio ruso.
> 
> La cuestion es que ahora en mayo han lanzado la segunda de la serie, y va dedicada a la Sagrada Familia. Lo que pasa es que por ebay o en mints oficiales es dificil encontrarla por menos de 110-130 euros, y acaba de salir. La del año pasado es normal encontrarla ya por unos 180 euros
> 
> ...




La del año pasado aun tengo unas 15 piezas, por unos 135 +/-. No es buen precio, pero tampoco malo. A 180 se venden "bien".

La de la sagrada familia, puse la pre-venta en la web, y a los 2 días no me quedaba ninguna. Ni he podido vender a inversores porque directamente los particulares me la compraron a doble de emisión en la preventa.
Son toda una obra de los grabadores.
Además por su buen tamaño de 2oz, se queda en una verdadera obra de arte.

Esta es la de "Amber Chamber"







Por cierto, Palau no vende directamente, somos 5 distribuidores para todo el mundo.


----------



## Germain (18 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Veis por que no es necesario coleccionar monedas para sentirse atraidos por ellas? :XX:
> 
> Igual que tu hay miles de personas por el mundo, por tanto no es necesario que el comprador final sepa cuanto vale la plata o cuanto vaya a valer, sólo le interesa comprar algo que le atrae a un precio que esté dispuesto a pagar.
> Cuanto más barato se compren estas monedas, mejor revalorización tendrán. Siempre habrá gente que las quiera, y comprándolas a comienzo de emisión, os aseguro que si no las vendéis ganando un 20% en un año, yo compro todas las que tengáis),



Pues al final me he hecho con ella por 38 euretes, envío incluido. No está mal, ¿no?


----------



## femstore (18 May 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Pues al final me he hecho con ella por 38 euretes, envío incluido. No está mal, ¿no?



Menos de 45 euros me parece muy buen precio.
A veces es bueno apostar por compradores con pocos votos ya que la mayoría son antiguos vendedores con nuevas cuentas pero la gente no se fia....

38 euros precio particular es inigualable ahora mismo en mercado


----------



## merche400 (18 May 2010)

¿que te parece esta moneda de nuestros vecinos franceses?
Sale a 36,6 euros/gramo y solo salen 1000 unidades.

Handball 2010 - 50 € Gold Proof 1/4 oz 2010 -


----------



## femstore (18 May 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> ¿que te parece esta moneda de nuestros vecinos franceses?
> Sale a 36,6 euros/gramo y solo salen 1000 unidades.
> 
> Handball 2010 - 50 € Gold Proof 1/4 oz 2010 -



Tengo malas experiencias con las monedas de deportes...
Si la quieres comprar por que el peso anda aproximado al spot me parece bien, pero no tengas en cuenta su valor numismático ya que siendo 1000 piezas, con deportes, encima uno no muy comercial, y encima de oro.....yo no apostaría por ella. :S


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 May 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> ¿que te parece esta moneda de nuestros vecinos franceses?
> Sale a 36,6 euros/gramo y solo salen 1000 unidades.
> 
> Handball 2010 - 50 € Gold Proof 1/4 oz 2010 -



por ese precio del gr, pillo pandas o nuggets sin pensarlo....


----------



## femstore (18 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> por ese precio del gr, pillo pandas o nuggets sin pensarlo....



Tienen más revalorización numismática, y mercado, que la otra moneda.

(Aún asi, ya puestos a no salir de bullion, me parece mejor inversión el panda en plata 1oz, o los pandas pequeños de oro antes que 1oz de panda de oro).


----------



## femstore (19 May 2010)

Muy buena serie para invertir...
Han salido sólo 3 en la serie y están subiendo bastante.

Serie "Grandes Batallas y comandantes"

Monedas por ahora:
- Napoleón
- General G.Meade
- Jagiello


















25 gramos de plata.925
*Tirada 1000 piezas*
Valor facial 5 Dollars Islas Cook
Reverso: Reina Isabel II
Calidad proof
diámetro 38.61 mm

Dispongo de pocas... a precio casi inicial. 150 el set presentado en cajita de madera.

En mercado ya rondan los 60 euros, y en ebay los 80 dólares POR PIEZA.

SILVER COIN GRUNWALD GREAT BATTLES COMMANDERS COOK ISLANDS 2009 - &euro;*59.95 : Power Coin, modern coins to collect, to invest, to enjoy, gift ideas!

Login : Power Coin, monete moderne da collezione, monete preziose da investimento, idee regalo!

MONETA ARGENTO MEADE GREAT BATTLES COMMANDERS COOK ISLANDS 2009 - &euro;*59.95 : Power Coin, monete moderne da collezione, monete preziose da investimento, idee regalo!


Os lo pongo más goloso?
Estoy en el equipo de diseño y creación de monedas de Islas Cook. Si alguien me propone gran general y una gran batalla con dicho general/comandante, me comprometo a presentar el proyecto y en caso de ser aprobado regalaré a dicha persona las 5 primeras monedas de la emisión.



Estimaciones realizadas por mi:

Revalorizacion estimada: 100% en el primer año.
Recompra garantizada: 20% en un año.


----------



## hinka (19 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Muy buena serie para invertir...
> Han salido sólo 3 en la serie y están subiendo bastante.
> 
> Serie "Grandes Batallas y comandantes"
> ...



La batalla de Lepanto: la más alta ocasión que vieron los siglos
Juan de Austria

Vamos creo que no hace falta decir más.


----------



## femstore (19 May 2010)

Otras estupendas opciones:

Primera y Segunda cruzada

MONETA ARGENTO CROCIATE HOLY CRUSADES BUGLIONE COOK ISLANDS 2009 - &euro; 59.95 : Power Coin, monete moderne da collezione, monete preziose da investimento, idee regalo!

MONETA ARGENTO SECONDA CROCIATA 1147 LUIGI VII COOK ISLANDS 2010 - &euro; 59.95 : Power Coin, monete moderne da collezione, monete preziose da investimento, idee regalo!

Tirada 1000 piezas también.












Precio inicial 38 euros
Precio Femstore 40 euros
Precio mercado 60 euros


Por último....moneda de la liga hanseática LUBECK






MONETA ARGENTO LEGA ANSEATICA LUBECCA LUBECK COOK ISLANDS 2009 - &euro; 59.95 : Power Coin, monete moderne da collezione, monete preziose da investimento, idee regalo!

Precio inicial 38 euros
Precio FemStore 40 euros
Precio mercado 50-60 euros

**Este mes sale la segunda de esta serie**



Estimo casi la misma revalorización que para la serie de los generales y batallas.


----------



## femstore (19 May 2010)

hinka dijo:


> La batalla de Lepanto: la más alta ocasión que vieron los siglos
> Juan de Austria
> 
> Vamos creo que no hace falta decir más.



Ojalá salga el proyecto.
Ahora mismo hago el spoiler para presentarlo via email.


----------



## Germain (19 May 2010)

Pues si se hace la de Lepanto yo ya reservo .


----------



## guanma (19 May 2010)

yo tambien.


----------



## 7º_Día (19 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Muy buena serie para invertir...
> Han salido sólo 3 en la serie y están subiendo bastante.
> 
> Serie "Grandes Batallas y comandantes"
> ...




General Ambrosio de Spinola, toma de Breda.

Sería una moneda preciosa, con el "cuadro de las Lanzas" de fondo, sobre el retrato en color de Spinola.:baba:


----------



## femstore (19 May 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> General Ambrosio de Spinola, toma de Breda.
> 
> Sería una moneda preciosa, con el "cuadro de las Lanzas" de fondo, sobre el retrato en color de Spinola.:baba:



Tomo nota!


----------



## Beto (20 May 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> General Ambrosio de Spinola, toma de Breda.
> 
> Sería una moneda preciosa, con el "cuadro de las Lanzas" de fondo, sobre el retrato en color de Spinola.:baba:



Otia, si sale esa quiero una!!


----------



## Sofoconfull (20 May 2010)

Pues yo pondría al General Custer en Little Big Horn, pero pensándolo mejor puede que los EEUU se lo tomaran un poco mal...


----------



## femstore (20 May 2010)

Tengo aprobados los diseños de Spinola y Juan de Austria 

Ahora queda realizar un pequeño estudio sobre la mejor comercialización de ellas, ya que en primer lugar sólo podremos hacer una..aunque intentaré sacar las dos adelante.

También me toca informarme acerca de derechos, y demás...que hacer una moneda no vale sólo con comprar la plata.

Y También aclaro, que aunque se haya aprobado el diseño no quiere decir que salga, pero se puede decir que es un 80% de posibilidades positivas.
En caso de proceder a fabricación y emisión, tendré la confirmación de Islas Cook a lo largo de este mes, y posteriormente para Septiembre-Octubre, la primera moneda "prototipo" para ver el resultado final antes de emitir las 999 restantes.


----------



## femstore (20 May 2010)

2500 piezas
SILVERPLATED

Precio inicial 25 euros - SOLD OUT - 
Hoy, 12 días después, no se vende ninguna por debajo de 40.

Hasta 50 euros recomiendo pagar por pieza.

Es una moneda que tiene la peculiaridad de que HUELE a cannabis / marihuana. 
Sólo por la gilipollez la gente se da de tortas por ella.
el 80% de piezas vendidas las he enviado a colegios y universidades en EEUU, manda narices :XX:

Es una moneda conmemorativa de curso legal, de las que denomino "gadget coin", es decir, moneda que ha sido creada principalmente para que la compren curiosos (además de coleccionistas). Mayormente la compran adolescentes/universitarios.

2500 para todo el mundo...creo que sólo en Madrid ya hay más de 2500 amantes de la marihuana :XX::XX:


Información extra:
En un año pagaré 65 euros por moneda. Garantizado, no creo que se vendan por entonces por menos de 90/100 euros.
Actualmente mis distribuidores en Ebay la han vendido en precios no muy estables, siendo la más barata 54 euros y la más cara 79. Por si sirve de refencia.

Ventajas....
Salida en mercado internacional, alta demanda pese a que el 100% de la producción ya ha sido vendido en su primera pasada. en España no se recomienda venderla, los coleccionistas para este tipo de monedas ya la han comprado, y los niños/adolescentes prefieren comprar cocaína directamente (que bonito ejemplo).


----------



## Alberto José (21 May 2010)

Primero me presento: soy Alberto y este tema me parece bastante interesante, así que supongo que apareceré de vez en cuando por aquí. Sobre el tema de las monedas islas Cook - batallas y generales - propongo por ejemplo: 
Stalingrado - Friedrich Paulus o Vassili Chuikov
Termópilas - Leónidas I
Trafalgar - Horacio Nelson


----------



## Eldenegro (21 May 2010)

Hombre... para batallas resulta interesante hacerle un seguimiento a ATILA aunque tal vez sea un poco sanguinario jejejejeje

Ahora mas en serio: "Alejandro Magno" y la batalla de Gaugamela o "Ramses II" y la batalla de Quadesh. Estoy seguro que tienen una buena legion de seguidores


----------



## femstore (21 May 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Hombre... para batallas resulta interesante hacerle un seguimiento a ATILA aunque tal vez sea un poco sanguinario jejejejeje
> 
> Ahora mas en serio: "Alejandro Magno" y la batalla de Gaugamela o "Ramses II" y la batalla de Quadesh. Estoy seguro que tienen una buena legion de seguidores



Que sepáis que tomo nota de todas las ideas!
Por cierto, de Atila salió una de Kazakstán preciosa!!


----------



## Eldenegro (22 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Que sepáis que tomo nota de todas las ideas!
> Por cierto, de Atila salió una de Kazakstán preciosa!!



Tienes imagenes??


----------



## Ulisses (22 May 2010)

Alberto José dijo:


> Primero me presento: soy Alberto y este tema me parece bastante interesante, así que supongo que apareceré de vez en cuando por aquí. Sobre el tema de las monedas islas Cook - batallas y generales - propongo por ejemplo:
> Stalingrado - Friedrich Paulus o Vassili Chuikov
> Termópilas - Leónidas I
> Trafalgar - Horacio Nelson



De Trafalgar y con el motivo que dices ya han sido acuñadas por la Royal Mint. Puedes verlas aquí:

Silver Coins Collection: Gibraltar 2005 Silver Proof £5 Trafalgar Commemoratives

La que lleva el motivo de Horacio Nelson la he comprado hace menos de un mes por 12 euros, incluidos los gastos de envío, impoluta y encapsulada.


----------



## Eldenegro (22 May 2010)

Bueno, del Nelson tengo yo una prueba de moneda del año 1996 de 25 euros. Es curiosa, tiene al Nelson y el HMS Victory en un lado y la cara de la Britannia por la otra. Me costo 4 o 5 pounds hace ya algunos años

Lord Nelson Euros


----------



## Azkenchack (22 May 2010)

Gonzalo Fernández de Córdoba, más conocido por *El Gran Capitán*. Genio militar que por primera vez manejó combinadamente la infantería, la caballería y la artillería. Revolucionó la técnica militar mediante la reorganización de la infantería en *coronelías *las cuales, una vez probada su gran eficacia en batalla, serían la semilla de los célebres *tercios españoles* durante las décadas siguientes.
El Gran Capitán derrotó en la *batalla de Ceriñola* al ejército mandado por el duque de Nemours, que murió en el combate (1503), y se apoderó de todo el reino de Nápoles.


----------



## duncan (22 May 2010)

Os acordais de las monedas o medallas acuñadas por los ingleses para celebrar la toma de Cartagena de Indias por Vernon antes de que Blas de Lezo le parase los pies. Creo que una moneda al respecto tendria un gran mercado en España a parte de darles una patadita en las canillas a los británicos .


----------



## femstore (23 May 2010)

Gracias a todos, pero ya presenté esas dos batallas, ya que deben ser una buena referencia para los Españoles. El resto que habéis nombrado están bien, pero son menos "importantes" para el público español.


----------



## duncan (23 May 2010)

La de Blas de Lezo publicitandola en los foros adecuados creo que se venderia toda la tirada sólo en España.


----------



## femstore (23 May 2010)

duncan dijo:


> La de Blas de Lezo publicitandola en los foros adecuados creo que se venderia toda la tirada sólo en España.



Desgraciadamente, en España no se que pasa, pero "nos estamos quedando tontos". A mi como idea me parece buena, pero no basta sólo con eso. El proyecto tiene que aprobarse, y yo viendo las ideas y respuestas en casos anteriores de las Mints...se por donde van los tiros de lo que si quieren y lo que no aprobarán.

Monedas así, en cualquier pais, con batallas alemanas, inglesas, italianas etc..arrasan con la emisión antes de que sean emitidas, como ha pasado con las 3 de la serie...

En España, como no haga una serie de monedas de personajes de Gran Hermano, o de Operación triunfo....la comercialización es mucho más complicada.

¿Por qué?
Yo tengo 25 años y me siento afortunado con la educación que he tenido en el colegio, pero actualmente, si preguntas a un chico de cualquier curso de la ESO ó bachillerato, ni sabe quien es Juan de Austria, ni Cervantes, y si me apuras ni dividir con decimales.

Desgraciadamente las cosas son así y veo que cada vez va a más. Por ello no quiero presentar una emisión dedicada principalmente al cliente español, ya que puedo asegurar que será un fracaso absoluto. 
Ahora mismo, y eso que sólo he presentado el proyecto de las otras dos, ya tengo comerciantes internacionales interesados en el 120% de la producción...y eso es muy buena señal... ya que tras ser lanzadas (en caso de ser acuñadas) quiere decir que al menos un 20% de ellas se van a revalorizar antes de salir.

Otras ideas que tengo en mente....moneda que incluya un trozo de piedra original de Cibeles y Neptuno (que puedo conseguirla) y hacer una serie internacional que empiece en esas dos monedas..."Los Dioses del Futbol"..pero necesitaré los derechos de ambos equipos, y aunque llevo tiempo intentando averiguar donde conseguirlos..estoy dando palos de ciego.

Más...necesito hablar con el Grupo Z..pues quiero hacer serie de mortadelo y filemón, zipi y zape..carpanta..etc.comics españoles vamos.

Y así una infinidad de ideas, que principalmente deben cumplir:
- No existan ya
- Incorporen algo que las haga especiales (como el caso de las monedas para cibeles y neptuno)
- tengan salida internacional

Edito: Ten en cuenta, que no sólo son monedas. Deben garantizar una inversión. Una moneda que sólo compren en España, no se revalorizará.


----------



## femstore (23 May 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> Bueno, lo que es seguro es que si se hace una réplica de las monedas de Vernon con la palabra OWNED superpuesta, se iban a vender todas de golpe en España, y sólo en España.
> 
> La batalla de Termópilas podría venir ilustrada en plan comic:
> 
> ...



Llegas tarde! :XX:












Sí, hay monedas para todos los personajes de Marvel.
También para transformers...hello kitty..asterix..tintin...

Está casi todo inventado, por eso se hace dificil el crear nuevas ideas, monedas, que sean innovadoras, atractivas y no repetidas.

Pero creeme, que poder se puede!


----------



## vidarr (23 May 2010)

*Ot*

Es un poco OT: si consigues que la Perth Mint haga una moneda con :: te forras en el foro. Si consigues que la hagan con :: los de forocoches te llevan a eurovisión...


----------



## femstore (24 May 2010)

Podían hacer una moneda para cada forero, cada una con la cara de cada uno, y las repartimos al azar, a ver quien paga más por la suya :XX:


----------



## 7º_Día (24 May 2010)

Dejemos ya de escribir tonterías y hablemos de cosas serias.

¿Qué os parecería una serie con las mejores actrices porno de la historia?
Cada una de ellas representando alguna de sus mejores escenas.:baba:


----------



## femstore (24 May 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Dejemos ya de escribir tonterías y hablemos de cosas serias.
> 
> ¿Qué os parecería una serie con las mejores actrices porno de la historia?
> Cada una de ellas representando alguna de sus mejores escenas.:baba:



IMPOSIBLE, no nos pondríamos de acuerdo en la mejor escena de cada una :XX:


----------



## 7º_Día (24 May 2010)

Se podrían distribuir con la compra de la Interviú: Revista+moneda+vale descuento 50% en putis y clubs de carretera 45 Euros.:Baile:


----------



## femstore (24 May 2010)

duplicado (no se por qué)


----------



## femstore (24 May 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Se podrían distribuir con la compra de la Interviú: Revista+moneda+vale descuento 50% en putis y clubs de carretera 45 Euros.:Baile:



Manda narices que para hacer algo vendible en España tenga que tener tetas y descuentos para putis :XX::XX::XX:

Y lo peor es que si se hiciera, sería todo un éxito


----------



## destroysistema (24 May 2010)

Llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo (ademas de otros la mar de interesantes) y por fin he decidido a registrame en burbuja.info. Me interesaria saber si, *femstore*, dispones de algun catalogo extendido de las monedas que tienes en venta.
Quisiera invertir algo de dinero en las mismas.
Si quisieras ponerte en contacto conmigo via email, aqui te lo dejo: destroysistema@gmail.com
Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## femstore (24 May 2010)

destroysistema dijo:


> Llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo (ademas de otros la mar de interesantes) y por fin he decidido a registrame en burbuja.info. Me interesaria saber si, *femstore*, dispones de algun catalogo extendido de las monedas que tienes en venta.
> Quisiera invertir algo de dinero en las mismas.
> Si quisieras ponerte en contacto conmigo via email, aqui te lo dejo: destroysistema@gmail.com
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano.




Gracias a ti, tienes un email (mira en no deseado, que como el mio es @femstore.es a veces no llega a la bandeja de entrada)


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Jun 2010)

Hablando de batallas, de Cook hay una nueva serie similar a la de las batallas que ya se ha posteado en este hilo(Balaclava, Termópilas...) pero dedicada específicamente a las batallas navales. Que yo sepa se han planeado 5 y ya han salido dos:













El forero femstore que es un experto en este género quizás pueda comentarnos algo sobre precios y demás, parece que la de Trafalgar está siendo muy demandada.


----------



## El Gran Reciclador (3 Jun 2010)

Por dios que horteradas!

Son sellos monetizados que combinan los peores aspectos de ambas inversiones. 

Pero al fin y al cabo es vuestro dinero. Suerte con la búsqueda de pardillos.


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (3 Jun 2010)

No sé, yo de estas piezas no entiendo y tampoco quiero entender, tengo muchas rounds 999 que a mi me parecen preciosas, todas diferentes.

Peeero, para mi son solo plata y como tal, al peso las compré.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Jun 2010)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> No sé, yo de estas piezas no entiendo y tampoco quiero entender, tengo muchas rounds 999 que a mi me parecen preciosas, todas diferentes.
> 
> Peeero, para mi son solo plata y como tal, al peso las compré.



Lástima que sean todas diferentes. Si tuviese algunas repetidas, en especial los búfalos .999, acuérdese de los compañeros del foro. 

Con mucho gusto se las cambiaba por algunas como ésta:

Calidad Proof, 28.28 gramos 0.925 silver


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (3 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Lástima que sean todas diferentes. Si tuviese algunas repetidas, en especial los búfalos .999, acuérdese de los compañeros del foro.
> 
> Con mucho gusto se las cambiaba por algunas como ésta:
> 
> Calidad Proof, 28.28 gramos 0.925 silver



Son silver round de 1 oz. 0.999 , sin encapsular, ya sabes delicadicas, propensas al rallado.

Búfalos no, lo siento, además de momento no vendo ni un miserable pakillo.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Jun 2010)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Son silver round de 1 oz. 0.999 , sin encapsular, ya sabes delicadicas, propensas al rallado.
> 
> Búfalos no, lo siento, además de momento no vendo ni un miserable pakillo.




El problema de las monedas proof es ese. Demasiado delicadas y susceptibles de rayarse (hairlines) sólo con mirarlas. Hay que manipularlas con cuidado, cuidar bien el ambiente en el que están almacenadas y, a diferencia de la moneda bullion o la histórica, las pátinas no son aceptadas como algo natural o bello en ellas. 

O sea...una mariconada.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Lástima que sean todas diferentes. Si tuviese algunas repetidas, en especial los búfalos .999, acuérdese de los compañeros del foro.
> 
> Con mucho gusto se las cambiaba por algunas como ésta:
> 
> Calidad Proof, 28.28 gramos 0.925 silver



Pero si esa cosa no tiene ni una onza! Pues tengo unos rounds chulísimos. A ver si traigo más y cambiamos (como cuando eramos crios con los cromos).


----------



## Ulisses (4 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero si esa cosa no tiene ni una onza! Pues tengo unos rounds chulísimos. A ver si traigo más y cambiamos (como cuando eramos crios con los cromos).




Usted y yo tenemos pendientes unos cuantos trueques. . Será un placer.


----------



## femstore (6 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Hablando de batallas, de Cook hay una nueva serie similar a la de las batallas que ya se ha posteado en este hilo(Balaclava, Termópilas...) pero dedicada específicamente a las batallas navales. Que yo sepa se han planeado 5 y ya han salido dos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La Perth Mint adora los motivos navales...no se por qué.
Suele hacer tiradas de 5000 a 7000 piezas, y limitaban la venta a no más de 2 monedas por comprador desde su web.

Siempre suelen salir sobre los 40 euros, y siempre son una estupenda opción para comprar nada más salir, ya que en cuestión de un par de meses el precio sube un 30-40%

Esta serie no se donde tiene su fin, pero efectivamente hay 5 emitidas y tan sólo 2 sacadas al mercado. No se si harán más monedas, pero en cualquier caso, si alguien quiere invertir, que lo haga con las dos primeras de la serie, las siguientes a no ser que se lo curren mucho, no van a lograr la revalorización tan rápida que van a tener las primeras.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Usted y yo tenemos pendientes unos cuantos trueques. . Será un placer.



¿metal por carne?
quien sera el que da .....?ienso:


----------



## Ulisses (6 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿metal por carne?
> quien sera el que da .....?ienso:



Pero si es nuestro troll favorito ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Cuanto me alegra verte¡¡¡ 

Te hacía en China comprando columnarios a buen precio.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Jun 2010)

Esta la vida jodia para ir tirando el dinero comprando oro...
bah,ya me aburria con las monedas
ahora estoy instalando camaras ip para no aburrirme


----------



## Ulisses (6 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta la vida jodia para ir tirando el dinero comprando oro...
> bah,ya me aburria con las monedas
> ahora estoy instalando camaras ip para no aburrirme




Pues hombre, los del colectivo burbuja te andaban buscando por todas partes para que le instalases una. Incluso podrían pagarte en oro. :


----------



## Germain (12 Jun 2010)

Ey Femstore, ¿qué pasa con la moneda esta de Tuvalu de la serpiente marrón? Estoy viendo en el eBay que alcanza precios exorbitantes.


----------



## femstore (12 Jun 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Ey Femstore, ¿qué pasa con la moneda esta de Tuvalu de la serpiente marrón? Estoy viendo en el eBay que alcanza precios exorbitantes.



Pasa lo mismo que todas...que ya está por las nubes :XX:

Ahora hay una nueva "apuesta" que acaba de salir y dentro de poco doblará precio inicial......

Camerún 2010, mariposas en holograma en relieve. Segunda de la serie.

A ver si saco unos minutillos y pongo información...
Por ahora..
plata 925
2500 piezas
Agotadas en fábrica antes de salir.
Salieron la semana pasada.

Estimación de Femstore...
100% en un año sobre su precio actual (que es un 30% sobre su precio de salida)


----------



## Germain (12 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Pasa lo mismo que todas...que ya está por las nubes :XX:
> 
> Ahora hay una nueva "apuesta" que acaba de salir y dentro de poco doblará precio inicial......
> 
> ...



¿A cómo salía esa? Porque la única que he visto por eBay vale 100 pavos.


----------



## femstore (12 Jun 2010)

Germain dijo:


> ¿A cómo salía esa? Porque la única que he visto por eBay vale 100 pavos.



La de camerun salía en 28 (bueno, salió hace menos de 8 días)

Ahora anda sobre los 45 +/- para piezas sueltas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> La de camerun salía en 28 (bueno, salió hace menos de 8 días)
> 
> Ahora anda sobre los 45 +/- para piezas sueltas.



Y porque no las pones en el foro... igual querria un par de ellas


----------



## femstore (12 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y porque no las pones en el foro... igual querria un par de ellas



Mañana pondré un par de cosas interesantes


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (13 Jun 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Ey Femstore, ¿qué pasa con la moneda esta de Tuvalu de la serpiente marrón? Estoy viendo en el eBay que alcanza precios exorbitantes.



Pasa que es fea con ganas, por eso será tan apreciada, cosas así no se ven todos los días :XX:


----------



## saturnazo (13 Jun 2010)

Femstore, gracias a tus post he conectado con un recuerdo infantil, cuando mi padre -qepd- me animaba al goce de la numismática. Tendré que aprender, pero me gustaría iniciarme con tiento. ¿Hay algo con tema astrológico/astronómico? Supongo que si.
Te mandaré email de contacto.


----------



## bentox (13 Jun 2010)

saturnazo dijo:


> Femstore, gracias a tus post he conectado con un recuerdo infantil, cuando mi padre -qepd- me animaba al goce de la numismática. Tendré que aprender, pero me gustaría iniciarme con tiento. ¿Hay algo con tema astrológico/astronómico? Supongo que si.
> Te mandaré email de contacto.



Esperando a que femstore te informe, yo he visto algunas:

esta serie:
The Perth Mint :: Silver Coins : Orbit & Beyond Silver Coins, Sputnik Silver Coin, Man in Space Silver Coin, Spacewalk Silver Coin

y dos de palau que celebra los 400 años del telescópio 
http://***.ebay.ph/Palau-2008-400-Y...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58848a661e


salu2


----------



## Germain (13 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Pasa que es fea con ganas, por eso será tan apreciada, cosas así no se ven todos los días :XX:



En eso te doy la razón, hay que ser muy friki para comprarte esa moneda por gusto.


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

saturnazo dijo:


> Femstore, gracias a tus post he conectado con un recuerdo infantil, cuando mi padre -qepd- me animaba al goce de la numismática. Tendré que aprender, pero me gustaría iniciarme con tiento. ¿Hay algo con tema astrológico/astronómico? Supongo que si.
> Te mandaré email de contacto.



Claro que si! especialmente de 2009 que fue el año de la astronomía...
En cuanto tenga un ratito libre te pongo las que a mi parecer más bonitas son.


----------



## Bullionista (13 Jun 2010)

Hola femstore, ¿qué opinas de éstas monedas?







Edito para poner el enlace, que la foto no me sale:


http://www.perthmint.com.au/catalog...lia-sapphires-1oz-gold-proof-locket-coin.aspx


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

Bullionista dijo:


> Hola femstore, ¿qué opinas de éstas monedas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te voy a hacer un resumen :XX:
Tanto para oro, como para plata

Este año en la convención de Berlin, fui al stand a comprar "unas cuantas" ya que aunque me envian el pedido grande a casa, siempre me gusta comprar más por que se venden muy bien...

Compré 2 de cada (2 de oro y 2 de plata), dije..bueno, me doy una vuelta y luego vengo a por más...total es el primer dia de feria y son las 9 de la mañana....
di 3 pasos, me arrepentí, volví y ya tenían puesto el cartel de sold out


Cuando vine a Madrid, habían pasado 5 días desde su emisión, y las de plata ya tenían un sobreprecio del 120% sobre el precio inicial....
y las de oro de un 50%....

Sin duda alguna, siempre que puedas comprar una de esas monedas..HAZLO y no mires el precio si te parece bueno.
Si luego te arrepientes...me la vendes :XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Te voy a hacer un resumen :XX:
> Tanto para oro, como para plata
> 
> Este año en la convención de Berlin, fui al stand a comprar "unas cuantas" ya que aunque me envian el pedido grande a casa, siempre me gusta comprar más por que se venden muy bien...
> ...



Joder, las he visto y son preciosas.... con "cachitos" dentro quedan la mar de chulas.... y encima no tienen "tanto" sobrespot (en la web)


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

Camerún 2010.

"Mariposas del amor"













Segunda moneda de la serie.
Serie dedicada a monedas con holograma en relieve. Tecnología que nunca antes se había visto en monedas

País:	Cameroon
Año:	2010
Facial:	1000 Francs
Metal:	Silver .925
Peso:	25 g
Diametro:	38.61 mm
Calidad:	BU
Tirada:	2'500 pcs

Extra: "Sold out from source" -AGOTADA EN LA MINT- (Antes de ser emitida)​
Precio inicial exacto con envío 29.25 euros.
Fecha emisión 8 Junio 2010.
Precio actual 40-55 euros
Precio bueno para comprar: hasta 55 euros.

Estimación:
100% en menos de un año. Es decir, que en menos de un año doblará su precio anual.

*Femstore recomprará todas estas monedas a un precio mínimo de 65 euros por pieza dentro de un año como plazo máximo. Si la demanda es alta pagaré más, pero 65 es un precio en el que en absoluto me pillo los dedos.*











​


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

Otra moneda "sexy" para apostar por ella....

Benin 2010 Marihuana.
Moneda con olor a cañamo.

Tirada 2500 piezas
SILVERPLATED














Es una excelente gadget coin con una revalorización muy buena.

Es una moneda que por su temática, tiene un precio de mercado actual muy bueno. Si alguien tiene tiempo libre, y ganas de ganarse un dinerillo y buena reputación en Ebay...recomiendo comprar este lote que puede servir de "starter set" (ebay articulo 180519355575) e ir vendiendo de una en una.
Como se puede ver en los votos de este distribuidor mio (o en los de cualquier otro), son monedas que se rematan entre los 50 y 60 dolares con relativa facilidad...y cuanto más tiempo pasa, mejor se venden.

Aún así, yo garantizo mi recompra en un plazo máximo de un año a 50 euros/pieza para estas monedas ya que en mi stock están practicamente agotadas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Camerún 2010.
> 
> "Mariposas del amor"
> 
> ...




Tu las vendes a 29,25 conenvio?
si es asi, avisame que me quedo alguna.


----------



## Germain (13 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Precio inicial exacto con envío 29.25 euros.
> Fecha emisión 8 Junio 2010.
> Precio actual 40-55 euros
> Precio bueno para comprar: hasta 55 euros.
> ...



Pues parece complicado encontrarlas a menos de 70 euros.


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Tu las vendes a 29,25 conenvio?
> si es asi, avisame que me quedo alguna.



Yo vendía.
La tengo completamente agotada.
Son monedas que se anunciaron en enero, por tanto ya es demasiado tarde para pillar a precio inicial.
Igualmente la pongo en el foro para que la gente la conoza e iré poniendo futuras emisiones con tiempo de antelación, por si alguien quiere reservar alguna.

Yo siempre pondré mi estimación, que creo que hasta ahora ha sido bastante acertada, ya con la práctica y experiencia se cuales se van a revalorizar rapidamente..y cuales más lentamente.

Como bien dicen muchos...diversificar no está nada mal...y más cuando en cuestión de un par de semanas puedes sacar facilmente más del 20% sobre su precio de compra.


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Pues parece complicado encontrarlas a menos de 70 euros.




sobre los 45

Ebay art 170498007113
Ebay art 180519484784


Digo 50 por no pillarme los dedos..pero seguramente dentro de un año acabe pagando 80/90 como ha pasado otras veces...

En cualquier caso, ahora mismo no estoy actualizando mi web porque la voy a hacer entera desde 0, y en ella iré poniendo por cada moneda -como hacen las webs de bullion-, mi precio de venta en caso de disponer, el precio inicial de mint y el de recompra por mi parte, para que la gente vaya viendo la revalorización de dichas monedas y la inversión que se puede ir haciendo en función de su propia oferta y demanda.


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

duplicado +10


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

duplicado +10 :vomito:


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

duplicado ...joe


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

duplicado nuevamente..vaya bug del foro....


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

duplicado + 10


----------



## Germain (13 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> sobre los 45
> 
> Ebay art 170498007113
> Ebay art 180519484784
> ...



Actualiza, por Diox bendito, y no estaría mal enviar de vez en cuando un boletín de novedades, que este tipo de monedas, por lo menos a mí, me pueden solventar la papeleta en cumpleaños y regalos varios. 8:


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Actualiza, por Diox bendito, y no estaría mal enviar de vez en cuando un boletín de novedades, que este tipo de monedas, por lo menos a mí, me pueden solventar la papeleta en cumpleaños y regalos varios. 8:



Lo voy a hacer fácil :XX:

Quien esté interesado en recibir información para futuras monedas no bullion... que me envie un email a

fem @ femstore . es (quitad los espacios) 

Con que pongais de asunto "apuntame" os dejo ya fichados


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

Ebay ARt 270593242916

Cualquier moneda de esta serie (el vendedor tiene varias) comprada
a menos de 35 euros (precio de Mint) os garantizará una revalorización de al menos el 10-20% en 6 meses.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (13 Jun 2010)

¿Es legal vender las monedas estas de marihuana? A ver si se les va la pinza y tienes líos por ello :S


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Jun 2010)

Pues nada, cuando saquen tiradas chulas, avisa con tiempo, que nos pones los dientes largos con algunas que ya no te podemos comprar 

alguna que salga en breve


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Es legal vender las monedas estas de marihuana? A ver si se les va la pinza y tienes líos por ello :S



Claro!
es una serie dediada a las plantas famosas del mundo y sus olores...en este caso a cañamo...que no a marihuana  (y aun asi, tampoco habría problema...mientras que no se la fume nadie :XX: )


----------



## femstore (14 Jun 2010)

5 Dollars Islas Cook

Dedicada al David de Michelangelo

Metal: Silver 925
Pais: Cook Islands
Año: 2010
Facial: 5 Dollars
Peso: 25 g
Diametro: 30 x 38 mm
Conservación: UNC
Calidad: Aspecto envejecido
Tirada: 2.500 
Certificado: Si
Caja: No
​

Precio mercado 70-100 euros

http://shop.ebay.es/?_from=R40&fts=...+islands+david+2010&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Emisión: Junio 2010
Primera de la serie
Revalorización...100% en el primer año comprando a precio inicial.
Precio entre distribuidores 47.50 con envío.
Precio inicial inversores 55 euros con envío.
Precio comerciantes 65 euros.
Precio particulares 85 euros.
Recompra FemStore: mínimo 70 euros tras 12 meses










Stock FemStore: 20 piezas.


----------



## destroysistema (14 Jun 2010)

Hola femstore, ¿el precio para inversores es de 55 euros?
Si es asi, me interesarian 5 piezas con opcion a recompra.
Si quieres me contestas al email y concretamos.
Un saludo.


----------



## femstore (14 Jun 2010)

destroysistema dijo:


> Hola femstore, ¿el precio para inversores es de 55 euros?
> Si es asi, me interesarian 5 piezas con opcion a recompra.
> Si quieres me contestas al email y concretamos.
> Un saludo.



Eso es.

Enviame un mail tu please, que tengo tantísimo lio con los nicks, nombres y emails..que cualquiera se aclara :XX:


----------



## femstore (14 Jun 2010)

Alguien me preguntó hace poco por monedas dedicadas a la astronomía...
para mi sin duda las más bonitas....


Marte 
Conmemora el 400 aniversario de la observación de Marte.
Es una moneda realizada con el relieve de la cara anversa de marte.
Incluye un trozo de meteorito original y certificado de una piedra procedente de este planeta.

Además, es la primera moneda que existe, de plata con baño de cobre.
PRECIOSA











La Luna
Conmemora el 50º Aniversario de la primera vez que se pudo retratar la cara oscura de la luna y a la vez el 40º aniversario de la llegada (o supuesta llegada) del Apolo 11.

Incluye un trozo de meteorito lunar real y certificado.
El anverso representa la cara visible de la luna, y el reverso la cara oculta, en plata negra.
El relieve de la moneda es increible.

Aún por si fuera poco, la tirada de la moneda es de 1969 piezas...pero imagino que ya sabéis por que


----------



## destroysistema (14 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Eso es.
> 
> Enviame un mail tu please, que tengo tantísimo lio con los nicks, nombres y emails..que cualquiera se aclara :XX:



Enviado email.


----------



## asqueado (14 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Alguien me preguntó hace poco por monedas dedicadas a la astronomía...
> para mi sin duda las más bonitas....
> 
> 
> ...



bonitas monedas *femstore*

por si alguno esta interesado, le queda menos de 24 horas

http://***.ebay.de/Cook-Islands-5-M...wItem&pt=Münzen_Medaillen&hash=item4150351b76

http://***.ebay.de/Cook-Islands-200...wItem&pt=Münzen_Medaillen&hash=item519355b59a


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Jun 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> bonitas monedas *femstore*
> 
> por si alguno esta interesado, le queda menos de 24 horas
> 
> ...



pues igual pujo por ellas... tienen buena pinta


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Jun 2010)

Lo del "meteorito lunar" no me acaba de quedar claro...

¿Quien lo certifica?

Tengo algunas dudas sobre la "autenticidad" del cacho de "meteorito lunar" (cuyo origen realmente lunar es dudoso)

Lunar meteorite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Lunar meteorites collected in Africa and Oman are, for all practical purposes, the only source of moon rocks available for private ownership. This is because all rocks collected during the Apollo moon-landing program are property of the United States Government, or other nations to which the U.S. conveyed them as gifts. Similarly, all lunar meteorites collected by the U.S. and Japanese Antarctic programs are, by treaty, held by those governments for research and education purposes only. Although there is no U.S. law specifically against the ownership of Apollo moonrocks, none has ever been (or is likely to ever be) given or sold by the U.S. government to private citizens. Even in the cases of plaques containing genuine Apollo moonrocks given in 2004 to astronauts and Walter Cronkite, NASA retained ownership of the rocks themselves[7]. Most of the moonrocks collected by the Luna 16 probe are also unavailable for private ownership, although three tiny samples were sold at auction for $442,500 in 1993[8].


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo del "meteorito lunar" no me acaba de quedar claro...



pues no compres, vete entonces al hilo de juancarlosb a estorbar un rato y dejanos a los demas anda majete
un saludo


----------



## femstore (15 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo del "meteorito lunar" no me acaba de quedar claro...
> 
> ¿Quien lo certifica?
> 
> ...



Tanto el meteorito lunar, como el meteorito marciano fueron comprados en una subasta por un coleccionista privado, y posteriormente en 2006 ambos fueron comprados por la Mint en cuestión a dicho coleccionista en otra subasta pública realizada en Polonia que se prestó voluntariamente a trocearlo él mismo para poder introducirlo en las monedas.
Cuando compras una moneda, en el certificado te viene toda la información, y en el World Coins te viene un dossier con fotos donde el coleccionista explica todo el proceso, así como el nombre de meteorito, la masa inicial, el lugar donde fue hallado, la forma de cortarlo, etc.

Está certificado por la mint, la empresa que lo encontró y el coleccionista que lo revendió..que por cierto, para los que están metidos en la astronomía, es el coleccionista de meteoritos más famoso de europa.


----------



## Bullionista (15 Jun 2010)

Creo que ésto no estaba posteado:

Son unas rounds cachondas, con la temática de la manipulación del precio de la plata:

100 ounces | 100 x 1 troy oz Silver Rounds CFTC "Last Hour Reserve" | U.S., from Jason Hommel #1B of 1B (Auction ID: 102584, End Time : Mar. 04, 2009 22:10:00) - SeekBullion.com™


----------



## syn (16 Jun 2010)

Femstore ¿Qué te parece esta colección por unos 200 €?

http://raresov.com/shop/popup_image.php?pID=58&osCsid=fab097c581b25163b931a992651dbefb


----------



## femstore (16 Jun 2010)

syn dijo:


> Femstore ¿Qué te parece esta colección por unos 200 €?
> 
> http://raresov.com/shop/popup_image.php?pID=58&osCsid=fab097c581b25163b931a992651dbefb



Como capricho bien. Como inversión...te costará revenderla en el futuro, son monedas que aunque son curiosas por lo del puzzle es una idea ya copiada de zambia e islas cook...digamos que son las tipicas monedas "modernas" que compraría un coleccionista tradicional..por tanto piensa que siempre te van a pagar lo menos posible, pues ellos sólo tienen en cuenta el precio de salida, y no salen de ahi


----------



## Saladix (16 Jun 2010)

*Dudas no iniciado*

Buenas a todos,

Quisiera solicitar ayuda de quien tenga a bien aconsejarme. El caso es que dado el cariz que está tomando la situación económica me he decidido a poner en marcha un plan para proteger, en la medida de lo posible, los ahorros que tanto me ha costado tener.

Entre otras medidas (diversificación en dif. entidades, bancolchón, acciones blue-chips) he pensado convertir el 20% (20.000€) en oro, basicamente la idea es tener siempre algo que pudiera convertir en dinero + o - por una valor similar al que lo compré cuando lo requiera la situación, la idea es mantenerlo para esta y crisis sucesivas que pudieran venir, como "la parte económica" de mi kit de emergencia.

Mi duda es: ¿lingotes o monedas?. Lo de las monedas cuanto más leo más me lío (krugerrands, filarmónica????)(antiguas, nuevas????) y lo de los lingotes me parece difícil de hacer efectivo sin más ni más en cualquier sitio...

No sé, soy un ignorante total en este campo, pero mi sexto sentido me dice que he de hacer algo...

Perdonar por el rollo, pero necesito sabios consejos, ya se que contestais a gente como yo constantemente y puede llegar a ser cansino, pero os agradecería una respuesta. Gracias de antemano

Salu2. Saladix


----------



## Ulisses (16 Jun 2010)

Monedas, monedas y....monedas.

No lo pienses más. Femstore tenía un lote a la venta ayer mismo y supongo que monster también.


----------



## femstore (16 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Monedas, monedas y....monedas.
> 
> No lo pienses más. Femstore tenía un lote a la venta ayer mismo y supongo que monster también.



Pese a tenerlo en venta, ..... no me parece buena inversión comprar oro en máximos


----------



## asqueado (17 Jun 2010)

¿ moneda o medalla?

Hermoso Dolar Conmemorativo en Plata "Bald Eagle 2008", de la Casa de Moneda de Philadelphia .
El anverso de la moneda se muestra una Águila Calva madura en vuelo, en el reverso se muestra una réplica del primer gran sello de los Estados Unidos que fue usado entre 1782 y 1841.
Acabado: Proof

Metal: Plata

Ley: .925

Diámetro: 38.10 mm

Peso: 26.730 gr


Me podeis decir si es moneda o medalla, gracias


----------



## syn (17 Jun 2010)

Si tiene valor facial, digo yo que será moneda... no?


----------



## stigmesh (17 Jun 2010)

Es una moneda de 1 dolar. Se acuñaron 500.000.


----------



## asqueado (18 Jun 2010)

Gracias *Syn *y *Stigmensh*


----------



## Bullionista (18 Jun 2010)

Hola, subo unos rounds conmemorativos que he encontrado de Bill Clinton:





Aunque a mí me gusta más este: 





Ahora que ya se subir fotos del pc os resubo la del otro día:


----------



## Bullionista (18 Jun 2010)

ésta seguro que os encanta:


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

Tiffany 2009: Elegida la moneda más bonita del mundo para el año 2009.


En la pasada feria de San Petersburgo esta moneda ha sido elegida tanto por el público como por los jueces como la moneda más bonita del mundo.










La serie Tiffany Art es la serie con más revalorización de la historia de la moneda moderna sobrepasando su precio de salida en un 100% a las 2 horas de ser lanzada en todas y cada una de sus ejemplares.

Las dos primeras de la serie: 2004 y 2005 apenas se encuentran. Salieron como todas en menos de 100 euros y la de 2004 es IMPOSIBLE encontrarla por menos de 1000 euros (y si la encontráis, yo os pago 1000) y la de 2005 cuesta verla por menos de 500 (a 500 compro  )




Son las 3 piezas de 2004 que he podido recomprar desde que me quedé sin ellas.


----------



## syn (19 Jun 2010)

Pues yo a ver si tengo suerte y me traen un par de estas de USA para primeros de julio:







Son 4 onzas y el billete es tamaño 1:1

Tirada: 5000 anuales

Los vi en una web y me gustaron jaja


----------



## hinka (19 Jun 2010)

Femstore:
Que se esta pagando por la serie completa de Dali.
Creo que son 5 no?
400€ oro.
50€ plata
3*10€ plata


----------



## Vilcore (19 Jun 2010)

Aprovechando el matrimonio de la princesa sueca, no sacarán alguna moneda conmemorativa? 
Se valolaría este tipo de moneda? O es algo del momento y poco más?


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

hinka dijo:


> Femstore:
> Que se esta pagando por la serie completa de Dali.
> Creo que son 5 no?
> 400€ oro.
> ...



Piden 1300-1500 en la red +/-, pero en convenciones hay vendedores que piden 900 y no las venden ni queriendo.

Sueltas se que tienen mejor salida, pero tampoco estoy muy puesto en las monedas FNMT, no son demasiado comerciales...aunque dentro de lo anticomercial que son, la serie de Dalí siempre es vendible a un precio razonable.

Yo no pagaría más de 1000 euros por ella (no quiere decir que los pague :XX: ) si realmente te gustan.


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

Vilcore dijo:


> Aprovechando el matrimonio de la princesa sueca, no sacarán alguna moneda conmemorativa?
> Se valolaría este tipo de moneda? O es algo del momento y poco más?



Ya están en proceso de emisión.

No la compres ni loco :XX:

Monedas reales = perder dinero seguro


----------



## Vilcore (19 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Ya están en proceso de emisión.
> 
> No la compres ni loco :XX:
> 
> Monedas reales = perder dinero seguro



Jeje, tranquilo estoy solo en estado de adquirir conocimientos 

Saludos!


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

Vilcore dijo:


> Jeje, tranquilo estoy solo en estado de adquirir conocimientos
> 
> Saludos!



La que va a salir dentro de poco es la de Fernando Alonso y Ferrari...esa si me parece mejor opción!!


----------



## Vilcore (19 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> La que va a salir dentro de poco es la de Fernando Alonso y Ferrari...esa si me parece mejor opción!!



Y que país la saca a circulación? Itália?


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

Vilcore dijo:


> Y que país la saca a circulación? Itália?



Islas Cook, que es quien ha conseguido los derechos... y ya llevan varios años haciendo una serie de Ferrari (y otra de Ducati)


----------



## Vilcore (19 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Islas Cook, que es quien ha conseguido los derechos... y ya llevan varios años haciendo una serie de Ferrari (y otra de Ducati)



El problema es que como Alonso este año se va a comer un mojon no sé yo si la serie tendrá mucho éxito en el futuro, jeje ::


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

Esta fue dedicada al F2008














Emitida año 2009
Tirada 2008 monedas para todo el mundo.
Plata 925, peso 25 gramos. Tamaño onza.

Extra: La réplica del volante está realizada en fibra de carbono. Esta fibra ha sido obtenida tras conseguir que Ferrari regalara a la mint un alerón auténtico de uno de estos F2008. El alerón fue laminado para poder reproducir su volante y ponerlo en las monedas.
Viene certificado por la Mint y por Ferrari. Cada moneda tiene un número de serie con holograma que lo identifica como producto oficial Ferrari​


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

Vilcore dijo:


> El problema es que como Alonso este año se va a comer un mojon no sé yo si la serie tendrá mucho éxito en el futuro, jeje ::



Yo creo que aunque sea sólo por completar la serie ya empezada....la monedita tendrá tirón :XX:


----------



## guanma (19 Jun 2010)

femstore, tienes privados, saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Tiffany 2009: Elegida la moneda más bonita del mundo para el año 2009.
> 
> 
> En la pasada feria de San Petersburgo esta moneda ha sido elegida tanto por el público como por los jueces como la moneda más bonita del mundo.
> ...



http://***.ebay.es/2005-Liberia-10-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5bef6f14

me debes la moneda de 100 € francesa con este nuevo favor 


del 2009 no tienes? en cuanto salio a la venta y en cuanto las vendes?


----------



## femstore (20 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> http://***.ebay.es/2005-Liberia-10-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5bef6f14
> 
> me debes la moneda de 100 € francesa con este nuevo favor
> 
> ...



esta moneda ya la tenía pujada mediante mi distribuidor rm.store  jijiji (por cierto, la voy ganando en 485 leuros)

del 2009 tengo sólo 1, que sinceramente, no me apetece vender...:o


----------



## Vedast_borrado (20 Jun 2010)

¿Qué os parece esta moneda? La he comprado simplemente porque salía barato el gramo, y además habiendo sólo 2500 pensaba que tendría valor extra numismático.

http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230487174419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Cuando le deis al enlace, tenéis que cambiar los tres asteriscos que salen al principio de la dirección por "c g i" (todo junto).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece esta moneda? La he comprado simplemente porque salía barato el gramo, y además habiendo sólo 2500 pensaba que tendría valor extra numismático.
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230487174419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Cuando le deis al enlace, tenéis que cambiar los tres asteriscos que salen al principio de la dirección por "c g i" (todo junto).



Lo has pagado un pelo por debajo del spot. No te hagas ilusiones sobre el valor numismático. 

Por cierto, que ahora ciertas monedas históricas empiezan a ponerse bastante interesantes. Puedes encontrar monedas de 200 años en estado aceptable por poco más del precio del oro. Siempre tendrán la molestia de la venta en el circuito numis, pero si baja el oro no van a perder demasiado valor.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (20 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo has pagado un pelo por debajo del spot. No te hagas ilusiones sobre el valor numismático.
> 
> Por cierto, que ahora ciertas monedas históricas empiezan a ponerse bastante interesantes. Puedes encontrar monedas de 200 años en estado aceptable por poco más del precio del oro. Siempre tendrán la molestia de la venta en el circuito numis, pero si baja el oro no van a perder demasiado valor.



Ya, la cosa es que las monedas bullion están por un 7-8% por encima de spot ya, así que esto a menos de spot y encima habiendo sólo 2500 en el mundo me ha extrañado que lo ganara a ese precio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Ya, la cosa es que las monedas bullion están por un 7-8% por encima de spot ya, así que esto a menos de spot y encima habiendo sólo 2500 en el mundo me ha extrañado que lo ganara a ese precio.



Tienes monedas bullion al spot 

El problema no es la compra. El problema es la venta. 

Y si quieres monedas de poca tirada al spot en estuche y certificado de la FNMT, dímelo...


----------



## femstore (20 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, que ahora ciertas monedas históricas empiezan a ponerse bastante interesantes. Puedes encontrar monedas de 200 años en estado aceptable por poco más del precio del oro. Siempre tendrán la molestia de la venta en el circuito numis, pero si baja el oro no van a perder demasiado valor.



El valor del oro se ha comido su valor numismático en la mayoría de los casos....ultimamente veo a todos vendiendo como locos onzas españolas...no se que pasará con el mercado numis de esas monedas la verdad....


----------



## femstore (20 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tienes monedas bullion al spot
> 
> El problema no es la compra. El problema es la venta.



Pese a que la tirada sea corta, la moneda de oro moderna tiene un mercado muy muy muy especial. Temáticas como realeza, deportes,.... es mejor no valorarlas numismáticamente pues no suele haber mercado para ellas...ahi si es mejor tirar del spot


----------



## femstore (20 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> http://***.ebay.es/2005-Liberia-10-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5bef6f14



Ganada 

+10


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El valor del oro se ha comido su valor numismático en la mayoría de los casos....ultimamente veo a todos vendiendo como locos onzas españolas...no se que pasará con el mercado numis de esas monedas la verdad....



Vemos lo mismo


----------



## quaver (22 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Camerún 2010.
> 
> "Mariposas del amor"
> 
> ...



Femstore, ¿cuál es la primera de esa serie?

Gracias.


----------



## femstore (22 Jun 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Femstore, ¿cuál es la primera de esa serie?
> 
> Gracias.
























2010 Cook Islands - 5 Dollars - Tender Love
Country: Cook Islands 
Year: 2010 
Face value: 5 Dollars
Metal: Silver .925 
Weight: 25 g 
Diameter: 38.61 mm 
Quality: BU 
Mintage: 2'500 pcs.​


----------



## stigmesh (22 Jun 2010)

Muy bonita. Lo malo es el otra mitad con el careto de la reina albiona.


----------



## DrJ (3 Jul 2010)

Hola.

Me parece muy interesante lo expuesto por Femstore en este y otro hilos, desde mi perspectiva , que es más la de un aficionado a la numismática que la de un inversor, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con que cuando se dan a la vez las condiciones de una temática con interés para un público amplio y escasa tirada, por la oferta/demanda el valor de esa moneda aumenta.

En mi opinión hay otro factor importante en el tema de las monedas y es el de las falsificaciones. En moneda antigua cada vez es más difícil distinguir una copia de la original y esto genera desconfianza que a su vez provoca mayor dificultad para obtener liquidez. Cuando existen falsificaciones de una pieza muchos particulares evitan comprar a otros particulares con lo cual tienes que vender a través de numismáticos profesionales y aquí se te va el margen de beneficio que podrías conseguir. Te puedes encontrar con que tienes una moneda que teóricamente se ha revalorizado mucho pero que no te queda otra que venderla a un precio muy inferior a un profesional que con su reputación la venderá con un importante margen.

¿Como está este tema en las monedas conmemorativas? Femstore o cualquiera de los que estáis al tanto de este mercado ¿sabéis si circulan copias de estas monedas, especialmente de las de mayor dificultad técnica (incrustaciones de diverso tipo) ?


----------



## femstore (3 Jul 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> ¿Como está este tema en las monedas conmemorativas? Femstore o cualquiera de los que estáis al tanto de este mercado ¿sabéis si circulan copias de estas monedas, especialmente de las de mayor dificultad técnica (incrustaciones de diverso tipo) ?



en 40 años no se han encontrado falsificaciones. En cualquier caso, cualquier distribuidor podemos certificar ejemplares.
A los chinos les sigue saliendo más rentable falsificar otro tipo de piezas a gran escala


----------



## DrJ (3 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> en 40 años no se han encontrado falsificaciones. En cualquier caso, cualquier distribuidor podemos certificar ejemplares.
> A los chinos les sigue saliendo más rentable falsificar otro tipo de piezas a gran escala




Gracias por tu rápida respuesta


----------



## quaver (8 Jul 2010)

*Samoan Flying Fox*
While the Flying Fox mainly lives on many islands in the Indian Ocean and the western and southern Pacific, the Samoan Flying Fox, as the name suggests, is only found in Samoa and the Fiji Islands.

Normally the Flying Fox is nocturnal. Not so the Samoan Flying Fox – he practically only searches for food during the day. At night he is hardly ever out and about.

A fully-grown Flying Fox weighs about 800 grammes and usually reaches a wingspan of about one meter; however their wingspan can reach up to 1,70 meters. The males and the females do not differ. Despite their impressive size the Flying Fox is harmless for human beings resp. other mammals because they are vegetarians and only feed on fruit, leaves and blossoms.

As so often the humans are the Flying Fox’s biggest enemy – in the last three decades their population has decreased by 80 %. This is mainly due to the destruction of their natural habitat but also due to hunting. The Samoan Flying Fox is considered a delicacy among the rich.

*
Flying Fox - silver*
Country:	Samoa
Year:	2010
Face value: 10 Dollars
Metal:	Silver .925
Weight:	25 g
Diameter: 38.61 mm
Quality:	Proof
Mintage:	2'500 pcs.

*Flying Fox - Gold*
Country:	Samoa
Year:	2010
Face value: 1 Dollar
Metal:	Gold .999
Weight:	0.5 g
Diameter: 11 mm
Quality:	Proof
Mintage:	10'000 pcs.

¿Están ya en venta?


----------



## dmdp (8 Jul 2010)

Esa moneda de plata del Murcielago es muy bonita,muy parecida al diseño de las Españolas..........


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Jul 2010)

dmdp dijo:


> Esa moneda de plata del Murcielago es muy bonita,muy parecida al diseño de las Españolas..........



SI SI, IGUAL que el jeto del rey XDDD

Que hable femstore, que hace mucho que no le veo por aqui.


----------



## Renovatio (9 Jul 2010)

Está ya a la venta, y Fem anda de vacaciones, aunque no se si se habrá llevado el PC... :rolleye: En breve nos dará mas info, digo yo... :rolleye:

(Si lee esto buster, ahora dirá que ya no soy multi de monster, sino de Fem...)
:XX:

La de oro de cerca es FEA hasta llorar.

Consejo, huid de las monedurrias de 0,5 gramos de oro como de la peste. Las fotos son casi fake de lo mejoradas que estan respecto a la realidad


----------



## destroysistema (9 Jul 2010)

¿es posible conseguir la Samoan Flying Fox? ¿a que precio?


----------



## femstore (10 Jul 2010)

destroysistema dijo:


> ¿es posible conseguir la Samoan Flying Fox? ¿a que precio?



Respondo poco y mal porque como bien han dicho, no estoy en mi casa y tengo que escribir con aparatejos raros, moviles etc..............


Esta moneda ya ha salido, precio de salida 32.50. Agotada.
Ahora vuelvo con las recompras, por tanto creo que tendré (si los inversores quieren) para finales de esta semana a un precio no superior a los 40 euros. Esta moneda doblará el precio actual de mercado en menos de 6 meses. Mi estimación es que para entonces se encuentre entre 75 y 100 euros.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 Jul 2010)

¿Y esta moneda? http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320557907090&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT (*** por "c g i" junto)

¿La cambiarían por 400 euros en el Banco de España?


----------



## bentox (15 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Y esta moneda? http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320557907090&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT (*** por "c g i" junto)
> 
> ¿La cambiarían por 400 euros en el Banco de España?



A mi me da que eso es una medalla....
En la FNMT no hay referencias a esa moneda....Por lo que no me haría muchas ilusiones.Si no quieres acabar ...::


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 Jul 2010)

bentox dijo:


> A mi me da que eso es una medalla....
> En la FNMT no hay referencias a esa moneda....Por lo que no me haría muchas ilusiones.Si no quieres acabar ...::



Ya imagino que no servirá por 400 euros, sino muy raro sería que fuera tan barata.

¿Y entonces qué cachondeo es este de hacer una moneda y ponerle 400 euros porque sí?


----------



## femstore (15 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Ya imagino que no servirá por 400 euros, sino muy raro sería que fuera tan barata.
> 
> ¿Y entonces qué cachondeo es este de hacer una moneda y ponerle 400 euros porque sí?



Pues esos inventos los crean uno de los distribuidores de la FNMT (no es Lamas Bolaño, ellos no se pringan en estas basuras) junto a un chinito famoso entre los numis internacionales por sus diversas creaciones de valor completamente nulo.

Ni es una moneda
Ni es de plata (cupronickel bañado)
Ni es oficial
Ni está aprobada ni autorizada por ningún banco.

Es una burda "moneda" sin ningún tipo de valor.

Las "monedas" que vende en este anuncio (numero art 320557900276) 
Ni son monedas (no tienen valor facial) ni cumplen las especificaciones que dice. Son chapas bañadas en oro y en plata, y que por cierto, no dan el peso que deberían dar.
La de oro no pesa 1/10 como dice y la de plata que debería pesar 1oz, no pesa ni 20 gramos.
Más basura que lo único que logran es fastidiar a los coleccionistas.

Me parece estupendo que estas cosas se vendan, pero que se vendan como lo que son...monedas no autorizadas sin curso ni valor legal...medallas plateadas/doradas..etc....
DE la forma que este personaje vende, está estafadando a todos los compradores.
(En sus votos negativos hay reseñas de lo que vende)


Por cierto, el estuche de "oro y plata" del perrito, es facil comprarlo en ebay china por menos de 10 euros.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Pues esos inventos los crean uno de los distribuidores de la FNMT (no es Lamas Bolaño, ellos no se pringan en estas basuras) junto a un chinito famoso entre los numis internacionales por sus diversas creaciones de valor completamente nulo.
> 
> Ni es una moneda
> Ni es de plata (cupronickel bañado)
> ...



Pues menudo timo. Vaya sinvergüenza, no deberían permitir eso de hacer monedas y poner el valor facial que te dé la gana.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 Jul 2010)

Justamente uno de los votos negativos es por una moneda de esas:

*vende monedas,cuando en realidad son medallas,escribo varias veces y no contest* Comprador:
Seudónimo car9650 ( Puntuación de votos de 123Icono de estrella verde azulada: entre 100 y 499 votos)
23-abr-10 17:17	


*
Comentario adicional de car9650 (06-may-10 22:11):
solucionado,mal entendido por ambas partes

*moneda 400 euros oro y plata España 2002 certificado (nº 320514930304)	90,00 EUR*


----------



## femstore (17 Jul 2010)

hinka dijo:


> La batalla de Lepanto: la más alta ocasión que vieron los siglos
> Juan de Austria
> 
> Vamos creo que no hace falta decir más.




Ya tengo el primer diseño aprobado de dicha moneda  y el "sample" en mis manos
Debido al EMBARGO (ya expliqué lo que era en estos casos) no la puedo mostrar hasta que su emisión sea aprobada por el Gobierno de las Islas Cook.
Calculo que para septiembre dicha moneda estará entre nosotros.....y como acordé, 5 monedas irán para el señor hinka.


----------



## hinka (17 Jul 2010)

Muchas gracias fijo que es una bonita moneda


----------



## femstore (17 Jul 2010)

Si quereis puedo proponeros una cosa...
Al igual que con la de Lepanto, si a todos os parece bien, podemos abrir un hilo, o utilizar este mismo, para aportar ideas sobre nuevas monedas....que no es nada facil. Por mi parte, daré 5 de ellas de forma gratuita al creador de la idea.

Si os parece bien....decidme algo y os pongo una especie de reglas básicas y consejos a seguir para poder proponer ideas....


----------



## Ulisses (17 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Si quereis puedo proponeros una cosa...
> Al igual que con la de Lepanto, si a todos os parece bien, podemos abrir un hilo, o utilizar este mismo, para aportar ideas sobre nuevas monedas....que no es nada facil. Por mi parte, daré 5 de ellas de forma gratuita al creador de la idea.
> 
> Si os parece bien....decidme algo y os pongo una especie de reglas básicas y consejos a seguir para poder proponer ideas....



Yo haría una serie de la guerra civil, con las brigadas internacionales y la legion condor incluidas. Y con la división azul y la columna durruti,por supuesto. Algo así como ésto, pero en el estuche tienen que venir las dos banderas...


----------



## femstore (17 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Yo haría una serie de la guerra civil, con las brigadas internacionales y la legion condor incluidas. Y con la división azul y la columna durruti,por supuesto. Algo así como ésto, pero en el estuche tienen que venir las dos banderas...



Gracias!!! vamos animándonos!! pero.. 
Este proyecto no me lo aceptarían, ya os digo que son muy selectivos...
Una moneda o una serie debe cumplir:

- Que sea exclusiva, que no sea idea copiada de idea, o idea modificada de otra idea.
- Que no sea una simple moneda, que tenga "algo" especial
- Tiene que ser una moneda que cuando la gente la vea, LA QUIERA sin más, coleccione o no monedas anteriormente.
- Puede ser de cualquier metal, pero principalmente trabajamos la plata por su facil comercialización.
- Digamos que no queremos vender monedas, queremos vender *emociones*, por ejemplo, estoy trabajando en una moneda con Cibeles y otra con Neptuno, ambas incluyen un trozo de piedra original de dichas fuentes (certificado, no robado jaja), y estoy en trámites a ver si consigo que el atletico de madrid y el real madrid me cedan los derechos para hacer una edición limitada con el escudo correspondiente en dicha moneda o en su estuche, con el objetivo principal de que sea un elemento deseado por forofos, y no sólo por coleccionistas.
- Aunque se aprueben monedas meramente numismáticas muchas veces, hay que tratar de buscar siempre la originalidad extrema para provocar esa atracción y sensación de amor a primera vista entre una persona no coleccionista y una moneda emotiva.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (17 Jul 2010)

¿Hay monedas que tengan incrustadas cápsulas con líquidos?. Algo por ejemplo como una serie dedicada a los grandes ríos y sus puentes más conocidos y que incluyan una gotita de agua de los mismos. A mi desde luego me parecería original y curioso, pero no sé si es una ida de olla de las mias...


----------



## El cid (17 Jul 2010)

campeon del mundial de futbol 2010 españa.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Jul 2010)

En ebay subastan la pelota del mundial ,comprala 
tendras como para 10000 monedas
.....un recuerdo de LA GLORIA DE ESPAÑA
como LEPANTO....


----------



## VOTIN (17 Jul 2010)

Madrid (EFE). El balón oficial de la final del Mundial de Sudáfrica 2010, que disputaron Holanda y España, ha salido a subasta y los ingresos que ésta genere se destinarán a la Fundación Nelson Mandela.

La puja por el Jo’Bulani, que finalizará el viernes 16 de julio, alcanza a fecha de hoy la cantidad máxima de 16.700 euros, aunque también se puede optar por diversos artículos del Mundial, como cuadros firmados por algunos de los integrantes de las selecciones internacionales, como David Villa por España o Leo Messi por Argentina.

Todos los ingresos de esta subasta benéfica se donarán a la Fundación “46664”, una organización fundada por Nelson Mandela, que se inspiró en su número de preso en Robben Island, y con la que la marca deportiva Adidas ha mostrado su cara solidaria a través de la empresa eBay.

Entre los otros artículos de la subasta figuran un cuadro de Messi (120 euros), otro de la selección española (120 euros) y uno autografiado por Villa (300 euros).

La Fundación concentra todas las actividades desarrolladas por Nelson Mandela para crear un mundo mejor para todos, y según una resolución de la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas, el próximo 18 de julio se celebrará el Día Internacional de Nelson Mandela.

Ese día, en honor a los 67 años de labor humanitaria del líder sudafricano, se animará a las personas a dedicar al menos 67 minutos de su tiempo a hacer algo bueno por los demás.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Jul 2010)




----------



## VOTIN (17 Jul 2010)

Hinchas españoles compraron la pelota de la final del Mundial en una subasta en la que hubo ofertas de 55 países distintos. La pagaron 73.769 dólares. ¿Jugarán un picadito? ¿O imitarán el gol de Iniesta contra Holanda?

Hubo 133 ofertas de compradores de 55 países diferentes, según refleja la sección de deportes del diario New York Times. Fue cuestionada por los arqueros, defensores, volantes, delanteros y directores técnicos. Se la señaló como una pelota playera. Pero así y todo, al final, la Jabulani triunfó...

Un grupo de españoles se reunió y compró en una subasta de e-Bay la pelota con la que se disputó la final entre España y Holanda, la misma con la que Iniesta se metió en la historia.

¿Cuánto les costó ese trozo de cuero que fue fabricado especialmente para el encuentro decisivo? Fueron nada menos que 73.769 dólares, que serán destinados a la Fundación de Caridad Nelson Mandela


----------



## THEO (17 Jul 2010)

Hola femstore, me pregunto si existe alguna ceca privada española, una en la que llegues con tu diseño y plata y te acuñen 500 o 1.000 monedas, por ejemplo.



femstore dijo:


> Gracias!!! vamos animándonos!! pero..
> Este proyecto no me lo aceptarían, ya os digo que son muy selectivos...
> Una moneda o una serie debe cumplir:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (17 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hinchas españoles compraron la pelota de la final del Mundial en una subasta en la que hubo ofertas de 55 países distintos. La pagaron *73.769 dólares*. ¿Jugarán un picadito? ¿O imitarán el gol de Iniesta contra Holanda?



Menuda locura.

El fútbol nunca baja.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Jul 2010)

THEO dijo:


> Hola femstore, me pregunto si existe alguna ceca privada española, una en la que llegues con tu diseño y plata y te acuñen 500 o 1.000 monedas, por ejemplo.



En china te lo hacen,incluso le puedes mandar tu foto


----------



## THEO (17 Jul 2010)

Algo más cercano para seguir con garantías el proceso. ¿Tienes un link chino para echarle un vistazo?, no encuentro en google.



VOTIN dijo:


> En china te lo hacen,incluso le puedes mandar tu foto


----------



## rory (17 Jul 2010)

Pero las ideas son para hacerselas llegar a quién? ¿a la ceca?

Digo yo que el emisor de las monedas así obtiene una idea "a lo gratis", cuando me imagino que tendrá que pagar porque a un tío con buenas ideas se le encienda la lucecita.


----------



## THEO (17 Jul 2010)

(no se si te refieres a mi pregunta o al tema de femstore) Bueno, imagina que tienes una idea y quieres llevarla a cabo controlando todo, desde su diseño a su venta, excepto claro está la acuñación. No creo que la ceca te la robe o copie, creo.



rory dijo:


> Pero las ideas son para hacerselas llegar a quién? ¿a la ceca?
> 
> Digo yo que el emisor de las monedas así obtiene una idea "a lo gratis", cuando me imagino que tendrá que pagar porque a un tío con buenas ideas se le encienda la lucecita.


----------



## rory (17 Jul 2010)

THEO dijo:


> (no se si te refieres a mi pregunta o al tema de femstore) Bueno, imagina que tienes una idea y quieres llevarla a cabo controlando todo, desde su diseño a su venta, excepto claro está la acuñación. No creo que la ceca te la robe o copie, creo.



Me refería al tema de femstore. Perdón si fui poco claro.

La verdad es que no tengo la menor idea de cómo va la cosa. Me imagino que habrá personas especializadas en esto. Gente que reciba encargos de las cecas de todo el mundo y diseñe nuevas colecciones con gancho.


----------



## El cid (18 Jul 2010)

El cid dijo:


> campeon del mundial de futbol 2010 españa.



Añadir que un detalle en la moneda de plata puede ser la copa en oro.


----------



## femstore (18 Jul 2010)

THEO dijo:


> Hola femstore, me pregunto si existe alguna ceca privada española, una en la que llegues con tu diseño y plata y te acuñen 500 o 1.000 monedas, por ejemplo.



Buenas, crear una moneda no es tan simple como tener una idea, dinero y buscar un acuñador.

Cecas privadas que te hagan medallas (sin valor real) hay a patadas. Fabricas que te fabriquen una moneda como tú quieres, ni en España ni en ninguna parte.

La creación de monedas forma parte de un proceso y un equipo seleccionado por el gobierno o la delegación del mismo dentro de un pais, república o lugar. Todas las monedas con valor facial deben estar autorizadas por el pais emisor, y de no ser asi se está cometiendo un delito.

Otra cosa es que hagas "cosas redondas de metal sin valor facial" = medallas.


También aviso que crear una moneda no es tan simple como poner el metal y ya está. Los costes son muy elevados, y cuanto menor sea la tirada, mayor coste.


----------



## femstore (18 Jul 2010)

rory dijo:


> Me refería al tema de femstore. Perdón si fui poco claro.
> 
> La verdad es que no tengo la menor idea de cómo va la cosa. Me imagino que habrá personas especializadas en esto. Gente que reciba encargos de las cecas de todo el mundo y diseñe nuevas colecciones con gancho.



Las cecas seleccionan gente entre diversos paises.
Esa gente propone ideas y no recibe remuneración por ello.
La idea se presenta, y puede ser aprobada o no.
Si es aprobada se trata con el gobierno, republica o "lo que sea" para ver si se recibe autorización para que sea una moneda completamente legal y cotizable.
Si no es aprobada el diseño y el proyecto se anulan.


----------



## femstore (18 Jul 2010)

rory dijo:


> Pero las ideas son para hacerselas llegar a quién? ¿a la ceca?
> 
> Digo yo que el emisor de las monedas así obtiene una idea "a lo gratis", cuando me imagino que tendrá que pagar porque a un tío con buenas ideas se le encienda la lucecita.



Yo soy distribuidor oficial de varias cecas, además de pertenecer a su equipo de creación en nuevos proyectos. Digamos que tengo la "facilidad" de poder presentar proyectos y puedo tantear antes de presentarlos si la idea es viable o no.

Normalmente, las ideas las pongo yo cuando quiero producir o presentar un proyecto propio, pero con esta iniciativa busco que alguien pueda sentir la emoción de tener una moneda conmemorativa de curso legal en sus manos, que ha sido fruto de su idea...... como "premio" otorgar X moneda/s al "original" que haya dado la idea base...corriendo los costes de producción, derechos y permisos por cuenta mia y de las mints con las que trabajo.

Yo ofrezco como pago lo que puedo, normalmente X monedas. Si alguien lo considera abusivo o considera que el que se cree una moneda con la idea que él ha dado vale muchísimo más, pues obviamente, mejor que se abstenga de exponerlas.
Quien tenga interés se lo puede tomar como un entrenimiento más, pero no como un negocio.


----------



## femstore (18 Jul 2010)

THEO dijo:


> (no se si te refieres a mi pregunta o al tema de femstore) Bueno, imagina que tienes una idea y quieres llevarla a cabo controlando todo, desde su diseño a su venta, excepto claro está la acuñación. No creo que la ceca te la robe o copie, creo.



No, las cecas suelen ser serias, al menos fuera de España.
El problema es que no es tan facil como tener una idea y querer llevarla a cabo.

Aqui mucha gente se cree que hacer 2500 monedas de 25 gramos vale lo que cuesta la plata y ya esta...pero la cosa no es asi...

Al coste de la plata hay que sumarle el de otro metal, pues la mayoría de estas monedas son aleación.
A eso hay que sumar el coste de producción, que es elevado.
A eso hay que sumar el trabajo del grabador
A eso hay que sumar derechos en caso de que haya que pagarlos
A eso hay que sumar el descuento o las monedas gratis que dan al creador de la idea (normalmente 15 monedas o un pequeño descuento)
Certificados...cajas...envios...distribución...
Digamos que hacer unas 2500 monedas "simples" sin color ni nada de plata 925 cuesta unos 78000 euros, y ademas de eso, no vale con tener el dinero y las ganas para hacerla. Debes pertenecer a un equipo de creación (para entrar, ellos te eligen a ti, nunca tu a ellos), debes conseguir que el pais apruebe dicho diseño, y debes conseguir que aparezca reconocida en el World Coins como moneda conmemorativa de curso legal.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (18 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Normalmente, las ideas las pongo yo cuando quiero producir o presentar un proyecto propio, pero con esta iniciativa busco que alguien pueda sentir la emoción de tener una *moneda conmemorativa de curso legal* en sus manos, que ha sido fruto de su idea...... como "premio" otorgar X moneda/s al "original" que haya dado la idea base...corriendo los costes de producción, derechos y permisos por cuenta mia y de las mints con las que trabajo.



¿Se podría proponer que se crearan monedas del estilo de las de 12 euros pero de oro (es decir, con un sobrespot grande pero no desorbitado)? 

Entiendo por lo que dices después que la tirada debería ser enorme para que saliera rentable.


----------



## guanma (18 Jul 2010)

Ya que habeis hablado de futbol, aunque no se si reito una tonteria pero creo que una con el ganador del mundial estari muy bien, es un buen recuerdo.
Tambien femstore ya que dices las del madrid, creo que las del barça tambien tiraria. saludetes


----------



## guanma (18 Jul 2010)

Seguramente me hechareis los trastos con lo que eso no son monedas y tal, pero ya que hay monedas de hello kity, transformers, etc que por cierto no valen baratas, creo que actualmente hay series de dibujos animados que tienen a los crios muy enganchados, digase, Bob esponja, gormitis, codigo lioko, etc.


----------



## femstore (18 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Se podría proponer que se crearan monedas del estilo de las de 12 euros pero de oro (es decir, con un sobrespot grande pero no desorbitado)?
> 
> Entiendo por lo que dices después que la tirada debería ser enorme para que saliera rentable.



Si, se puede proponer. La tirada mínima para que el overspot sea razonable serían 15.000 monedas y el tamaño apropiado yo creo que 1/4 - 1/2 oz


----------



## femstore (18 Jul 2010)

guanma dijo:


> Seguramente me hechareis los trastos con lo que eso no son monedas y tal, pero ya que hay monedas de hello kity, transformers, etc que por cierto no valen baratas, creo que actualmente hay series de dibujos animados que tienen a los crios muy enganchados, digase, Bob esponja, gormitis, codigo lioko, etc.



Pues los trastos como no te los tire en plan piropo.....

La verdad que son monedas con mucho gancho, y no por los niños precisamente, que muchos padres las compran poniendo a su hijo de excusa ajaja.

He planteado, y lo han aprobado, hace una serie de monedas de Dragon Ball. Al igual que en la serie, he propuesto que en cada pais se venda sólo un tipo de moneda, por ejemplo en España la de 1 estrella, en Italia la de 2...etc. De tal forma que los compradores deban usar su ingenio si quieren completar la serie.


----------



## femstore (18 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> Con agua sí, ya hay... y tiene propiedades milagrosas.
> Vamos lo que se llama una moneda para las emergencias jeje
> 
> 
> ...



Hay con agua bendita de lourdes... con petróleo, y con diversos tipos de aguas de diferentes lugares. Explotaron ya demasiado la idea


----------



## Vedast_borrado (18 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Si, se puede proponer. La tirada mínima para que el overspot sea razonable serían 15.000 monedas y el tamaño apropiado yo creo que 1/4 - 1/2 oz



¿Pero se podrían usar también para comprar por el valor facial? Porque esa sería la gracia, y de paso, pues se hace con un diseño original y tal y cual y así se hace más posible vender una gran cantidad de ellas.


----------



## stigmesh (18 Jul 2010)

Modedas pokemon. ¡Hazte con todas!


----------



## Vedast_borrado (18 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Pero se podrían usar también para comprar por el valor facial? Porque esa sería la gracia, y de paso, pues se hace con un diseño original y tal y cual y así se hace más posible vender una gran cantidad de ellas.



Ahora que lo pienso, seguro que no se podrá, ya que eso haría que pudieras comprar dinero por menos de lo que vale. Por ejemplo, si se pudieran hacer monedas de 2g de oro y facial de 100 euros, considerando que lo haces a gran escala y por lo tanto te gastas poco más que los 2g de oro, es un negocio tremendo para quien las hace. 

Aunque sería menos estafa que el papel dinero que fabrican...


----------



## takeda (18 Jul 2010)

Pues igual soy muy friki,pero unas monedas conmemorativas de Lost con caras de los personajes (Jack,Kate,Sawyer,...)en un lado y la isla en el otro por ejemplo, las compraba con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (18 Jul 2010)

takeda dijo:


> Pues igual soy muy friki,pero unas monedas conmemorativas de Lost con caras de los personajes (Jack,Kate,Sawyer,...)en un lado y la isla en el otro por ejemplo, las compraba con los ojos cerrados.



También podrían ser de videojuegos muy conocidos. Final Fantasy, World of Warcraft...


----------



## Germain (18 Jul 2010)

Ey Femstore, ¿como va la moneda de Lepanto? Yo un par compraría seguro.


----------



## Krypton (18 Jul 2010)

Algunas ideas:

1) Teniendo en cuenta la pasión por el fútbol de este país:
Una serie de monedas con las copas de Europa del Madrid. En un lado iría un dibujo de la copa, el resultado y la fecha del título; en el otro la cara del máximo goleador (el "rey" del torneo) y el número de goles, por ejemplo. 

Información futbolera

Tiene la ventaja de que se podrían ir añadiendo más equipos y/o competiciones si la cosa se vende bien. Digo el Madrid porque sería una serie maja ¿9-13? y ver a Di Stéfano o Puskas en una moneda pues digo yo que les gustaría a más de uno. Además, vista la rivalidad seguro que habría que sacar otra del Barcelona casi simultáneamente.

2) Grandes éxitos del ciclismo/tenis/F1 español. Competición y fecha por un lado; nombre del ganador y retrato por el otro. No tendrían tanto tirón como la anterior pero bueno.


3) Mascotas olímpicas o de los mundiales de fútbol... Logotipo de la competición por un lado y mascota simpática por otro. A los niños y no tan niños les gustarían.


4) Sobre series y tal, una sobre los personajes de "Verano Azul" y lanzarla aprovechando algún aniversario. La moneda de Chanquete fijo que sería la más vendida. Estoy pensando en el cliente con pasta y unos cuantos años, claro.

Seguiremos informando


----------



## guanma (18 Jul 2010)

Bob esponja y Barça

Creo que voy a a pasar de coleccionar cromos de dragon ball a guardar monedas de dragon ball, saludetes


----------



## asqueado (18 Jul 2010)

Bonita coleccion, son preciosas y me encantan
































Malawi 2010 Silver Proof Massive 5-Coin Animal Set
Minted in the Malawi 2010
97mm diameter 8mm depth
540 grams approx each .500 and come in plastic capsules








http://***.ebay.es/Malawi-2010-Silv...Item&pt=UK_Coins_World_RL&hash=item4cf01f626f


----------



## femstore (18 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Pero se podrían usar también para comprar por el valor facial? Porque esa sería la gracia, y de paso, pues se hace con un diseño original y tal y cual y así se hace más posible vender una gran cantidad de ellas.



Efectivamente, esa es la gracia de las monedas, se puede hacer con el valor facial que se quiera, dentro de una logica..me refiero, no podemos hacer monedas de 3 gramos de plata con valor oficial de 500 euros en Chipre....

Siempre tiene que haber concordancia entre:
- Valor facial
- Valor del metal
- Costes de producción etc.


----------



## femstore (18 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Ahora que lo pienso, seguro que no se podrá, ya que eso haría que pudieras comprar dinero por menos de lo que vale. Por ejemplo, si se pudieran hacer monedas de 2g de oro y facial de 100 euros, considerando que lo haces a gran escala y por lo tanto te gastas poco más que los 2g de oro, es un negocio tremendo para quien las hace.
> 
> Aunque sería menos estafa que el papel dinero que fabrican...



Efectivamente, a gran escala pudiendo producir con un overspot muy flojo, sale bastante rentable, el problema es que para tiradas pequeñas, los gastos incrementan al menos un 15% el precio final (no es mucho, pero la gente preferiría bullion)


----------



## femstore (18 Jul 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Ey Femstore, ¿como va la moneda de Lepanto? Yo un par compraría seguro.



Este mes compran la plata para producirla, tan pronto la tengan emitida lo comunicaré! con precios inciales


----------



## femstore (18 Jul 2010)

Krypton dijo:


> Algunas ideas:
> 
> 1) Teniendo en cuenta la pasión por el fútbol de este país:
> Una serie de monedas con las copas de Europa del Madrid. En un lado iría un dibujo de la copa, el resultado y la fecha del título; en el otro la cara del máximo goleador (el "rey" del torneo) y el número de goles, por ejemplo.
> ...



Yo voy a presentar un proyecto relacionado con el tema...
Quiero ver si se puede conseguir una camiseta, o banda de capitán de Iker Casillas, para trocearla e incluir un trozo en cada moneda, de esta forma adquiere un valor emocional además de un valor de colección.

Estas ideas son bastante buenas, pero debemos seguir buscando en la originalidad. No queremos hacer monedas simples (metal y ya), si no monedas que tengan algun tipo de detalle o tecnología que pueda hacer que se diferencien de otras casas de la moneda.
En resumen, una moneda de un mundial, la puede hacer cualquier ceca, pero una moneda por ejemplo, con un trozo del balón de la final, con la camiseta del capitán, etc....sólo la podemos hacer nosotros 



Krypton dijo:


> 2) Grandes éxitos del ciclismo/tenis/F1 español. Competición y fecha por un lado; nombre del ganador y retrato por el otro. No tendrían tanto tirón como la anterior pero bueno.



Los deportes suelen ser anticomerciales. En cualquier caso este año he presentado el proyecto para hacer una moneda de Fernando Alonso, y que a la vez sea producto oficial de Ferrari. Ha sido aprobada y dentro de poco estará entre nosotros pues se han conseguido los derechos adecuados y ferrari adornará los estuches con su holograma de "producto oficial".




Krypton dijo:


> 3) Mascotas olímpicas o de los mundiales de fútbol... Logotipo de la competición por un lado y mascota simpática por otro. A los niños y no tan niños les gustarían.



China se ha adelantado ...cabrones :XX:



Krypton dijo:


> 4) Sobre series y tal, una sobre los personajes de "Verano Azul" y lanzarla aprovechando algún aniversario. La moneda de Chanquete fijo que sería la más vendida. Estoy pensando en el cliente con pasta y unos cuantos años, claro.
> 
> Seguiremos informando



Pensando en algo parecido, estoy detras de los derechos de comics españoles "antiguos" que siempre estarán de moda....mortadelo y filemon...carpanta..mafalda..zipi y zape.........esta idea está aprobada por las mints...pero me falta saber donde comprar los derechos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (18 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> *Efectivamente, esa es la gracia de las monedas, se puede hacer con el valor facial que se quiera*, dentro de una logica..me refiero, no podemos hacer monedas de 3 gramos de plata con valor oficial de 500 euros en Chipre....
> 
> Siempre tiene que haber concordancia entre:
> - Valor facial
> ...



¿Pero pudiéndose usar para comprar como las de 12 euros o las francesas de oro? Si es así, es tremendo eso, es jugar a ser un banco central en cierto sentido. ¿Quién determina lo que es "lógico"? 

Porque claro, si sería como esa moneda que se subastó hace poco por Ebay con facial de 400 euros, no tiene gracia, ya que eso está claro que no te lo acepta nadie como forma de pago.




femstore dijo:


> Efectivamente, a gran escala pudiendo producir con un overspot muy flojo, sale bastante rentable, el problema es que para tiradas pequeñas, los gastos incrementan al menos un 15% el precio final (no es mucho, pero la gente preferiría bullion)



No creo que fuera el único que prefiriera eso sí realmente se valorara a 100 euros. Sería mucho mejor que un billete, de igual manera que mejores las monedas que ya hay de 12 euros que otros billetes o monedas corrientes. Imagino que para estas cosas se tendría que negociar con el Banco de España, y si la moneda es extranjera sería algo sólo usable allí supongo, lo cual serviría de bien poco.


----------



## dmdp (18 Jul 2010)

Pues es verdad,son preciosas,en la cruz el escudo oficial del país y en la cara un dibujo bonito, grande y simétrico, los de la FNMT se les tendria que caer la cara de vergüenza que la república de Malawi realice monedas más bonitas y mejores que las nuestras,

¿Tan dificil es realizar una moneda de 1 Oz de oro ó Plata 99,99 con un dibujo normal y simétrico y en el otro lado la cara del Rey?


----------



## femstore (19 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Pero pudiéndose usar para comprar como las de 12 euros o las francesas de oro? Si es así, es tremendo eso, es jugar a ser un banco central en cierto sentido. ¿Quién determina lo que es "lógico"?



Asi es, toda moneda conmemorativa de curso legal puede ser usada/canjeada.
No es jugar a ser un banco central, es que yo formo parte de dichos bancos  y por ello tengo cierta facilidad para proporcionar ideas que luego puedan ser plasmadas en una moneda. De ahi viene el atractivo de mi iniciativa, el que en un pais se pueda usar una moneda que uno de vosotros en cierto modo ha creado.
Lo lógico siempre es negociable. Nunca hay problema en usar faciales o jugar con el precio de la moneda según su metal. Hay monedas de medio gramo de oro que a valor facial son 4 centimos de euro, por tanto su precio "logico" siempre será el del oro en el momento de fabricación más un pequeño overspot.
También hay monedas de 20 gramos de plata y su facial equivale a 10 euros, pero su coste de producción es de 31 euros por moneda, por tanto siempre saldrán por encima de esos dos factores.
Y también hay monedas que se puede hacer con un facial alto, un peso en metal cercano a dicho facial, y comercializarlo con un precio de salida ligeramente superior a ambos, tipo las de 100 de francia.



Vedast dijo:


> Porque claro, si sería como esa moneda que se subastó hace poco por Ebay con facial de 400 euros, no tiene gracia, ya que eso está claro que no te lo acepta nadie como forma de pago.



Eso es una chapa, una simple medalla sin ningún valor y respaldada por nadie.




Vedast dijo:


> No creo que fuera el único que prefiriera eso sí realmente se valorara a 100 euros. Sería mucho mejor que un billete, de igual manera que mejores las monedas que ya hay de 12 euros que otros billetes o monedas corrientes. Imagino que para estas cosas se tendría que negociar con el Banco de España, y si la moneda es extranjera sería algo sólo usable allí supongo, lo cual serviría de bien poco.



No eres el único que lo prefiere asi, aunque no es lo que se busca creando estas monedas, ten en cuenta que no se habla de crear monedas para inversores, sino de productos exclusivos que por su rareza, diseño y complejidad, los particulares sacan ejemplares de mercado revalorizando los que queden circulantes sirviendo de inversión a gente que las quiera utilizar como tal.
Si lo que quieres es una moneda cercana al peso del spot del metal que sea, con un facial cercano a su precio de coste, se puede hacer, pero volvemos a lo de antes, hay paises que ya lo hacen, y nosotros queremos destacar por la creatividad, por hacer cosas que otros no pueden o no quieren hacer.


----------



## femstore (19 Jul 2010)

dmdp dijo:


> ¿Tan dificil es realizar una moneda de 1 Oz de oro ó Plata 99,99 con un dibujo normal y simétrico y en el otro lado la cara del Rey?



No lo es, pero la FNMT sólo hace monedas para jubilados. Que se puedan comprar "y ya", no necesitan revalorizarse porque el comprador medio (numismática) español no tiene un puñetero duro, y no les interesa atraer a gente joven o gente que antes no coleccionaba al increible mundo del coleccionismo. Ellos viven bien con lo poco que hacen, y no se complican en hacer más. Luego cuando viajan a ferias internacionales se lamentan de sus nulas ventas.
No puedes hacer una emisión de 65.000 monedas, venderlas a 10 veces el spot, y pretender que se revalorice............asi es como funciona la FNMT y luego no entienden por que no se revalorizan sus fantásticas creaciones


----------



## Vedast_borrado (19 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Si lo que quieres es una moneda cercana al peso del spot del metal que sea, con un facial cercano a su precio de coste, se puede hacer, pero volvemos a lo de antes, hay paises que ya lo hacen, y nosotros queremos destacar por la creatividad, por hacer cosas que otros no pueden o no quieren hacer.



A parte de lo que proponías tú ya, hacer algo como esto que digo, del estilo de las de oro de 100, 250 y 500 euros francesas, pero siendo válida en España (¿de quién depende que la consideren como legal?), podría estar muy bien, ya que de momento sólo tenemos las de 12 euros de este estilo. Eso no significa que de paso no pueda ser también algo creativo  Combinando las dos cosas se aumentaría el número de clientes potenciales.


----------



## femstore (19 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> A parte de lo que proponías tú ya, hacer algo como esto que digo, del estilo de las de oro de 100, 250 y 500 euros francesas, pero siendo válida en España (¿de quién depende que la consideren como legal?), podría estar muy bien, ya que de momento sólo tenemos las de 12 euros de este estilo. Eso no significa que de paso no pueda ser también algo creativo  Combinando las dos cosas se aumentaría el número de clientes potenciales.



Eso dependería de la FNMT y les supondría vender monedas y ganar menos de un 100% sobre su producción, por lo que jamas lo verán viable..son asi de majetes :XX:


----------



## asqueado (19 Jul 2010)

Pondrá en circulación 40.000 monedas 

España acuñará monedas para conmemorar su victoria en el Mundial de fútbol

*La Fábrica Nacional de la Moneda y Timbre acuñará y pondrá en circulación 40.000 monedas de colección con la leyenda "Campeones del Mundo Sudáfrica 2010" que tendrán un valor de diez o veinte euros -según el modelo-, y cuyo precio de venta al público sin IVA será de 44 y 65 euros, respectivamente.*

Efe - Madrid - 19/07/2010

Según se recoge en el Boletín Oficial del Estado de hoy, en el reverso de la moneda de diez euros se reproducirán las manos de un guardameta que intenta agarrar un balón que simula ser un globo terráqueo y, a la izquierda, figurará en letras mayúsculas la leyenda "Campeones del mundo Sudáfrica 2010".

En el caso de la moneda de veinte euros, aparecerá en su reverso la imagen de un futbolista en actitud de correr y debajo dos balones de fútbol que tendrán cada uno la silueta de un continente del mundo. También incluirá la leyenda "Campeones del mundo Sudáfrica 2010" pero, en este caso, en la parte superior y derecha.

En el anverso de ambas monedas figurará la efigie del rey Juan Carlos rodeada por la leyenda en letras mayúsculas y sentido circular "Juan Carlos I Rey de España". Toda la cara estará rodeada de una orla de perlas y en su parte inferior figurará el año de acuñación, 2010.

Se prevé que la fecha de emisión de las monedas sea el segundo semestre del año y su venta se efectuará a través de entidades contratadas al efecto.

Podrán venderse individualmente o en colecciones, en cuyo caso su precio será la suma de las piezas individuales que la formen.
España acuñará monedas para conmemorar su victoria en el Mundial de fútbol en Cincodias.com

E S T A F A D O R E S


----------



## Vedast_borrado (19 Jul 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> *La Fábrica Nacional de la Moneda y Timbre acuñará y pondrá en circulación 40.000 monedas de colección con la leyenda "Campeones del Mundo Sudáfrica 2010" que tendrán un valor de diez o veinte euros -según el modelo-, y cuyo precio de venta al público sin IVA será de 44 y 65 euros, respectivamente.*



Menudos _espavilaos_. Ya podrían ser con facial del precio al que las venden.


----------



## Eldenegro (19 Jul 2010)

Tegnologia Hispana!! Cosa fina hoiga!!:XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Jul 2010)

Los mejor es que dicen "pondrá en circulación 40.000 monedas" JA-JA-JA

Como que van a circular xDDDD Claro, es logico pagar el triple y usarla pa compra el pan 

Deberian haber dicho, pondra a la venta.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Jul 2010)

Habrá que ver el material, no me extrañaría que las monedas de 12 tuvieran más plata:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## asqueado (19 Jul 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Habrá que ver el material, no me extrañaría que las monedas de 12 tuvieran más plata:XX::XX::XX::XX:



Pues que no te extrañe, aqui existe una mafia muy grande, empezando por los numis y acabando con el que frabrica, ya es hora de que cambien el careto del de siempre, poniendo por ejemplo el escudo de este pais y que bajen el precio de las monedas.


----------



## asqueado (23 Jul 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Pondrá en circulación 40.000 monedas
> 
> España acuñará monedas para conmemorar su victoria en el Mundial de fútbol
> 
> ...




Pues aqui las tenemos







sin comentarios ::::


----------



## El cid (23 Jul 2010)

Cosa mas fea.
A los diseñadores-dibujantes habria que despedirlos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Jul 2010)

Menuda basura.


----------



## Krypton (23 Jul 2010)

Es una de las monedas más feas que he visto: el jugador está desproporcionado y juraría que se le ven hasta los pelos de las piernas ::


----------



## Germain (24 Jul 2010)

Joder, cómo se nota que está hecha aprisa y corriendo...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Jul 2010)

Los muy cutres para no pagar royalties no han puesto ni la copa del mundo ni el logotipo del mundial, es un diseño más bien universal porque sirve para cualquier cosa relacionada con el fútbol con sólo cambiar la leyenda:XX:

La de opciones infinitamente mejores que hay para estas monedas: incluir el logotipo del mundial, la copa del mundo, el escudo de la federación con la estrella en lugar de la jeta del juancar, un relieve con la camiseta en color...

Lo peor de todo es que esta basura se la van a colocar a precio astrónomico como recuerdo con valor de inversión a un puñado de pardillos, que supongo es la utilidad que tienen la mayoria de las series de la fmnt.

PD: ¿se sabe algo del metal?


----------



## Renovatio (24 Jul 2010)

Madre mia de mi vida. Menuda basura.

Por el precio de salida de la de oro es de 1/25 oz., el valor facial de 20€ corresponde a eso.

FEA y ENANA. Lo tiene todo.

Y sin la Jules Rimet....

Pero esto no se puede denunciar? Que pasada!!!! Una vez en la VIDA que ganamos el mundial y un SINDE/RAMONCIN/BIGAS LUNA/ZEROLO hacen el diseño por designio a dedo del Régimen!
Si me dicen que el futbolista lo ha dibujado la hija de Pepin Blanco por que le hacia ilusión me lo creo.
Que pasada!
Ostia como estoy flipando! MENUDA BASURA! Bah, ya me callo. :vomito:


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (24 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Madre mia de mi vida. Menuda basura.
> 
> Por el precio de salida de la de oro es de 1/25 oz., el valor facial de 20€ corresponde a eso.
> 
> ...



Basura se queda corto...


----------



## asqueado (24 Jul 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Joder, cómo se nota que está hecha aprisa y corriendo...





*"Normalmente lleva un mes producir una moneda, por eso debimos darnos prisa para producir esta moneda en 12 días, fue mucho trabajo", ha comentado Alfonso Morales, diseñador de los bocetos de las monedas*::::

El Imparcial: Noticias: Dos monedas para conmemorar la victoria de España en el Mundial de Sudáfrica



.


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2010)

El jugador debe ser Capdevila, porque es feo de cojones.


----------



## femstore (24 Jul 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> *"Normalmente lleva un mes producir una moneda, por eso debimos darnos prisa para producir esta moneda en 12 días, fue mucho trabajo", ha comentado Alfonso Morales, diseñador de los bocetos de las monedas*::::
> 
> El Imparcial: Noticias: Dos monedas para conmemorar la victoria de España en el Mundial de Sudáfrica
> 
> ...




Ahora que me he levantado y me he quitado las legañas....veo que lo que vi anoche no fue un mal sueño....

::

Pero...¿?¿?¿? no tengo ni palabras...JODER que cosa más fea!!!!

Yo estoy trabajando en varias opciones para hacer una moneda del mundial, y no está siendo facil..pero desde luego si la hacemos finalmente no será en 12 días..ni en un mes!!
asi salen las monedas de la FNMT!!

Cualquier mint tarda al menos 3 meses en crear y producir una moneda, las mints con las que trabajo tardan algo más, pero menos de eso.....voy a empezar a pensar que las monedas de la FNMT las hacen en China porque no veo sentido a hacer esa maravilloa creación :XX:

Esto es lo que pasa cuando en la FNMT sólo trabaja gente con enchufe familiar......


----------



## dmdp (24 Jul 2010)

Hola a todos, bueno.......estoy viendo las monedas y no me lo puedo creer,una cosa es que realicen monedas malas y feas y otra ese bodrio de moneda,vaya cagada de monedas, unas letras en la cruz muy pequeñas, han querido meter dos globos terraqueos en 1/4 del espacio disponible, una figura de un ser que parece salido de un psiquiatrico.......Como muy bien se ha comentado ya aqui, hay una falta de calidad, de imaginación y una falta de diseño ( Yo soy diseñador ) que asusta, de verdad que pienso que me estaís tangando y son monedas de chocolate............

Fijaros que lo tenian fácil, en la moneda de Oro,1 Oz de Oro Puro, el dibujo de la copa del Mundo centrado y proporcionado sólo con la palabra Sudafrica en su base y con la leyenda bordeando la moneda:
SELECCIÓN ESPAÑOLA DE FÚTBOL CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO
En la cara , el rostro del rey y leyenda estandar,


Moneda de Plata, 1 Oz Plata Fina, en la cara el logotipo de sudafrica 2010 con la leyenda SELECCIÓN ESPAÑOLA DE FÚTBOL CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO,
En la cara , el rostro del rey y leyenda estandar,


De verdad que cuesta creer que se hagan las cosas tan mál a proposito,ó se tienen los royalties de la FIFA para hacerlo bien ó no se hacen.


----------



## Renovatio (25 Jul 2010)

Fem, toma nota:
Onza de plata con la Jules Rimet bañada en oro en el centro, "south africa 2010" arriba, "world championship" abajo y de fondo la bandera española a color.
Tirada de 5030 monedas, la distancia en Millas desde Madrid a Johannesburgo, donde ganamos xD

( Distance between Madrid spain and Johannesburg south africa )

Tuvalu o Islas Cook me valen, aunque HM la Queen no pinte na xD pero lo suyo seria una monedica en Rands southafrican y tal, pegales un toque a ver 

Me las quedo todas, con recompras hasta de tercer grado y tal... ::::


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Jul 2010)

de tirada mejor 2010 monedas, el año del mundial, así se revalorizaran más y molarian más.


----------



## Eldenegro (25 Jul 2010)

¿¿Este link no era de monedas extranjeras?? No para monedas provenientes de otras galaxias amorfas (me refiero a la "venganza" que ha editado la FNMT)


----------



## Renovatio (25 Jul 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> de tirada mejor 2010 monedas, el año del mundial, así se revalorizaran más y molarian más.



2010 las de un cuartito de onza de oro  Ka-ching!


----------



## asqueado (26 Jul 2010)

Bueno echando un vistazo por las paginas de los numis, he visto que han puesto a la venta una moneda de plata en calidad Prof de dicho acontecimiento de Sud Africa por el precio de 75 leuracos, pero yo a lo que voy es que fijaros ya en el diseño que es muchisimo mas bonito que la porqueria que nos han metido aqui







es un Crown


----------



## femstore (26 Jul 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno echando un vistazo por las paginas de los numis, he visto que han puesto a la venta una moneda de plata en calidad Prof de dicho acontecimiento de Sud Africa por el precio de 75 leuracos, pero yo a lo que voy es que fijaros ya en el diseño que es muchisimo mas bonito que la porqueria que nos han metido aqui
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EDITO para que nadie tome el error de Buster.... La moneda que has puestoEs una medalla, aunque los numis tienden a vender esas cosas como monedas....

Y ahora, aclarado el punto anterior xDD procedo a introducir ....

Estamos trabajando en varios proyectos pero de momento no hay nada en firme ni aprobado...
Este es el más votado pero personalmente hay otros que me gustan bastante más...iré poniendo cuando se puedan mostar










Aún faltan meter las reseñas españolas...incluso se está hablando en hacer la moneda en oro y cobre para hacerla roja y amarilla.


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Es una medalla, aunque los numis tienden a vender estas cosas como monedas....



Y por la forma en caso de emergencia se puede usar como púa para guitarra.


----------



## femstore (26 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Y por la forma en caso de emergencia se puede usar como púa para guitarra.



La medalla es la redonda que han puesto en el hilo anterior.... la bimetálica tiene valor facial, y lo de la forma es para atraer a coleccionistas de monedas no redondas :XX:


----------



## Buster (26 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> La medalla es la redonda que han puesto en el hilo anterior.... la bimetálica tiene valor facial, y lo de la forma es para atraer a coleccionistas de monedas no redondas :XX:



A Brian May lo atraes fijo.


----------



## dmdp (26 Jul 2010)

No se,no se......no me gusta mucho la verdad, tiene demasiados dibujos,tiene demasiadas escenas, tiene demasiados objetos......además de una forma original pero no se a que es debido........fijaros en los anglosajones dominan el mundo con una simple y triste hoja de Arce.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> EDITO para que nadie tome el error de Buster.... La moneda que has puestoEs una medalla, aunque los numis tienden a vender esas cosas como monedas....
> 
> Y ahora, aclarado el punto anterior xDD procedo a introducir ....
> 
> ...



No está mal, pero me sobra esa manada de animales, yo lo haría más simple y que simplemente se destacara la copa. Los nombres de los países los pondría en el idioma oficial de cada uno.


----------



## Renovatio (27 Jul 2010)

Mira que preciosidad, diseñada por un italiano parece ser...







Cuanto mas investigo, mas me cabreo con la FNMT.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Mira que preciosidad, diseñada por un italiano parece ser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues esa molaria la ostia como circulante de 2 €....


----------



## Krypton (27 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Mira que preciosidad, diseñada por un italiano parece ser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preciosa, la verdad. La moneda pentagonal no tanto aunque no me queda claro si es por no ser circular o por el barullo de países escritos en ella. Pero claro, todo es cuestión de gustos :rolleye:


----------



## stigmesh (28 Jul 2010)

A la derecha del toro falta la bailaora flamenco


----------



## Buster (28 Jul 2010)

stigmesh dijo:


> A la derecha del toro falta la bailaora flamenco



No te olvides de la paella y del tío echando la siesta.


----------



## syn (28 Jul 2010)

Israel entrando en el bullion







La moneda se llama "Jerusalén de oro"

Onza de 0.999


----------



## Germain (28 Jul 2010)

Ya se ve por eBay la "moneda" del Mundial. Corred chicos, que se acaba...

http://***.ebay.es/ESPANA-SPAIN-MUNDIAL-FUTBOL-SUDAFRICA-2010-20-ORO-/360282763866?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item53e286b25a


----------



## Aferro (29 Jul 2010)

La verdad es que la monedita de la FNMT es para llorar.
Debería despedirdlos a todos y airear un poco la institución.

Saludos.


----------



## THEO (29 Jul 2010)

Bueno, bueno, reseñable la noticia, a mi parecer. Aquí hay más detalles. Estaría bien saber si lo hacen de su oro o de donde. El rugido del león-pastor, y el segundo éxodo de Israel: "En pos de Jehová caminarán; él rugirá como león; rugirá, y los hijos vendrán temblando desde el occidente". Sí, da para mucho la monedita.

(edito: aunque el hilo no es de bullion)



syn dijo:


> Israel entrando en el bullion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dmdp (29 Jul 2010)

A la moneda Italiana se sobra el torito y todas las coronitas que no sé a que vienen, y el nombre de ESPAÑA;
Yo solamente pondría en la leyenda: Selección Española de fútbol Campeones del Mundo y sólo debajo de la copa Sudafrica 2010, es así de sencillo.


----------



## asqueado (2 Ago 2010)

:XX::XX::XX::XX:
al menos tiene motivo gracioso, no como la de aqui







http://***.ebay.de/Liberia-5-Dollar...wItem&pt=Münzen_Medaillen&hash=item45f450c70b


----------



## Ulisses (2 Ago 2010)

THEO dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, reseñable la noticia, a mi parecer. Aquí hay más detalles. Estaría bien saber si lo hacen de su oro o de donde. El rugido del león-pastor, y el segundo éxodo de Israel: "En pos de Jehová caminarán; él rugirá como león; rugirá, y los hijos vendrán temblando desde el occidente". Sí, da para mucho la monedita.
> 
> (edito: aunque el hilo no es de bullion)



Deberían haber dicho que están fabricadas con toneladas de dientes arrancados por los nazis y recuperadas por simon wiesenthal. Para que no decaiga el asunto...


----------



## femstore (2 Ago 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> al menos tiene motivo gracioso, no como la de aqui
> 
> 
> ...



Sin duda 300 vueltas a la de oro de España :XX:


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Ago 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Deberían haber dicho que están fabricadas con toneladas de dientes arrancados por los nazis y recuperadas por simon wiesenthal. Para que no decaiga el asunto...



el otro dia me dijo mi dentista que los rumanos que llevan piezas de metal, que no es oro, que es amarillo por la oxidacion con la saliva,pero que al principio es blanco, me dijo que el unico metal "caro" que llevan es el paladio,algo de plata tambien,pero de oro en los implantes rumanos hay muy poco(nada).me dijo que en europa del este la salud dental estaba "socializada" y que oro en esos paises desde 1945 no se pone nada de oro por orden de los politicos.
me comentaba que si me vendian un diente de metal de uno de paises del este no pagase mucho por el.....
me dijo el nombre de la aleacion pero no lo recuerdo(si la vuelvo a escuchar si me acordaré), me gustaria que perchas lo corroborase.
un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Ago 2010)

dmdp dijo:


> A la moneda Italiana se sobra el torito y todas las coronitas que no sé a que vienen, y el nombre de ESPAÑA;
> Yo solamente pondría en la leyenda: Selección Española de fútbol Campeones del Mundo y sólo debajo de la copa Sudafrica 2010, es así de sencillo.



debrian poner "UNA GRANDE Y LIBRE" con dos huevos y un palo.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Ago 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> el otro dia me dijo mi dentista que los rumanos que llevan piezas de metal, que no es oro, que es amarillo por la oxidacion con la saliva,pero que al principio es blanco, me dijo que el unico metal "caro" que llevan es el paladio,algo de plata tambien,pero de oro en los implantes rumanos hay muy poco(nada).me dijo que en europa del este la salud dental estaba "socializada" y que oro en esos paises desde 1945 no se pone nada de oro por orden de los politicos.
> me comentaba que si me vendian un diente de metal de uno de paises del este no pagase mucho por el.....
> me dijo el nombre de la aleacion pero no lo recuerdo(si la vuelvo a escuchar si me acordaré), me gustaria que perchas lo corroborase.
> un saludo



Eso seran los rumanos porque los rusos no,al contrario la moda era que todos
llevaban los dientes de oro .Con el tiempo se han ido amaestrando y reconociendo lo chabacano del tema.
Eso y la mania tercer mundista de hacerse una foto delante de la comida
en los actos de celebracion...................


----------



## Ulisses (3 Ago 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> el otro dia me dijo mi dentista que los rumanos que llevan piezas de metal, que no es oro, que es amarillo por la oxidacion con la saliva,pero que al principio es blanco, me dijo que el unico metal "caro" que llevan es el paladio,algo de plata tambien,pero de oro en los implantes rumanos hay muy poco(nada).me dijo que en europa del este la salud dental estaba "socializada" y que oro en esos paises desde 1945 no se pone nada de oro por orden de los politicos.
> me comentaba que si me vendian un diente de metal de uno de paises del este no pagase mucho por el.....
> me dijo el nombre de la aleacion pero no lo recuerdo(si la vuelvo a escuchar si me acordaré), me gustaria que perchas lo corroborase.
> un saludo









Pues en la wiki sale esta señora de tayikistán (eso no era esa una república comunista de rusia?). 

Prótesis dental - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los que tenemos más de 40 años nos acordamos todavía de la españa de los dientes de oro y los bigotes de pitillo. Las prótesis de porcelana no se implantaron (y nunca mejor dicho ) hasta los 70.


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Ago 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues en la wiki sale esta señora de tayikistán (eso no era esa una república comunista de rusia?).
> 
> Prótesis dental - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Los que tenemos más de 40 años nos acordamos todavía de la españa de los dientes de oro y los bigotes de pitillo. Las prótesis de porcelana no se implantaron (y nunca mejor dicho ) hasta los 70.



no puedo meter la mano en el fuego por nadie , la verdad me la suda, pero esa si es una republica sovietica ASIATICA, el hombre este me hablaba de los paises de europa del este, me decia que los dientes de oro de la gente de los paises del este no valian casi nada.
pero bueno ulises si quieres que te de la razon te la doy, te repito que me la suda enormemente, pero me fio mas de un dentista que de un(bajo mi punto de vista) presunto "huelegallumbos" (no va por ti)de "azafatoveloz"
por cierto ¿donde esta "azafatoveloz"? no se le ve por niguna parte, estará con el mandil poniendo cafes......
un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso seran los rumanos porque los rusos no,al contrario la moda era que todos
> llevaban los dientes de oro .Con el tiempo se han ido amaestrando y reconociendo lo chabacano del tema.
> Eso y la mania tercer mundista de hacerse una foto delante de la comida
> en los actos de celebracion...................



te lo juro, me quedé de piedra, no me acuerdo del nombre de la aleacion, pero me dijo que era paladio plata y otro metal(no me acuerdo)que era el que al oxidarse daba ese color.
un saludo


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ago 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> te lo juro, me quedé de piedra, no me acuerdo del nombre de la aleacion, pero me dijo que era paladio plata y otro metal(no me acuerdo)que era el que al oxidarse daba ese color.
> un saludo



El oro ruso es distinto,tiene mucho cobre
esta como muy adulterado
Es mas parecido de color a los kruger


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> El oro ruso es distinto,tiene mucho cobre
> esta como muy adulterado
> Es mas parecido de color a los kruger



pero cual,¿el de la piñata?


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ago 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> pero cual,¿el de la piñata?



Es igual,creo que usan el mismo para todo


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es igual,creo que usan el mismo para todo



abadono este hilo tengo cosas mas serias que postear en veteranos
un saludo


----------



## Ulisses (3 Ago 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no puedo meter la mano en el fuego por nadie , la verdad me la suda, pero esa si es una republica sovietica ASIATICA, el hombre este me hablaba de los paises de europa del este, me decia que los dientes de oro de la gente de los paises del este no valian casi nada.
> pero bueno ulises si quieres que te de la razon te la doy, te repito que me la suda enormemente, pero me fio mas de un dentista que de un(bajo mi punto de vista) presunto huelegallumbos de "azafatoveloz"por cierto ¿donde esta "azafatoveloz"? no se le ve por niguna parte, estará con el mandil poniendo cafes......
> un saludo



Y como no encuentras al azafato para que te encule, como de costumbre, te metes conmigo a ver si reacciono...¿es eso?

Yo no entiendo mucho de dientes de oro ni ando interesado en el comercio de tal mercadería. Es un nicho de mercado que los pasaoreros del foro te dejarán para que lo explotes a tu satisfacción, en régimen de oligopolio con los gitanos rumanos y los dentistas que frecuentas.

No soy yo el azafato o camarero que anda sirviendo cafés y al que debes dirigirte para pedir otra copa. Eso sí, convendrás conmigo en la infinita riqueza del refranero popular español:

*A boca de borracho, oido de cantinero.*


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ago 2010)

Jo,jo,jo,...y el pinche además da un thanks...¡Que pringao!


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Ago 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> *Y como no encuentras al azafato para que te encule, como de costumbre, te metes conmigo a ver si reacciono...¿es eso?*
> 
> Yo no entiendo mucho de dientes de oro ni ando interesado en el comercio de tal mercadería. Es un nicho de mercado que los pasaoreros del foro te dejarán para que lo explotes a tu satisfacción, en régimen de oligopolio con los gitanos rumanos y los dentistas que frecuentas.
> 
> ...



desconozco la amistad que tienes con azafatoveloz (ni me importa) a mi no me encula, no te preocupes ,ni siquiera lo busco,si tenias algun tipo de sufrimiento por eso, quitatelo de encima (el sufrimiento),porque yo soy hetero.
un saludo


----------



## Eldenegro (3 Ago 2010)

Que bonito es el amor!!

A todas estas... la ultima pagina ¿que tiene que ver con la inversion en monedas?


----------



## femstore (3 Ago 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Que bonito es el amor!!
> 
> A todas estas... la ultima pagina ¿que tiene que ver con la inversion en monedas?



:XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ion-en-monedas-extranjeras-no-bullion-24.html

Yo también me lo preguntaba....


----------



## Ulisses (3 Ago 2010)

editado por doble


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Ago 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Que bonito es el amor!!
> 
> A todas estas... la ultima pagina ¿que tiene que ver con la inversion en monedas?



supongo que por el agujero de algunas monedas, los sodomitas se sentiran identificados
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo,...y el pinche además da un thanks...¡Que pringao!



Y el gañán quitó el thanks...jo,jo,jo,...Vistos los comentarios, seguro que Votin le encula...


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y el gañán quitó el thanks...jo,jo,jo,...Vistos los comentarios, seguro que Votin le encula...



luego te quejas de que te maltrato
si es que me estas siempre buscando la boca....
azafato que estas hecho un azafato


----------



## Buster (3 Ago 2010)

Es el estilo de Putin y Monster. Insultan y provocan y luego se quejan de que la peña trollea. ¡Hamijos, eso no es trollear! Es responder a las descalificaciones y es un juego que nos encanta jugar.


----------



## PutinReAbducided (3 Ago 2010)

Despues de curarse las almorranas con hemoal Buster vuelve dispuesto a joder todos los hilos que quedan en pie sobre el oro, Putin creo que la nenaza necesita unas cuantas embestidas más, a ver si esta vez haces que se desangre por el ojete.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ago 2010)

PutinReAbducided dijo:


> Despues de curarse las almorranas con hemoal Buster vuelve dispuesto a joder todos los hilos que quedan en pie sobre el oro, Putin creo que la nenaza necesita unas cuantas embestidas más, a ver si esta vez haces que se desangre por el ojete.



Anda putin guarda el troll del frenopatico ,que lo tenemos muy visto
siempre lo sacas para tus mariconerias foreras::


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> luego te quejas de que te maltrato
> si es que me estas siempre buscando la boca....
> azafato que estas hecho un azafato



estara en el terminal charles de gaulle esperando que salga su avion, por eso no postea tanto, o como dice femstore, abra suspendido y sus papas le habran retirado el ordenador como castigo.....
jajaja eddy si que lo tiene bien calado a azafatoveloz


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> luego te quejas de que te maltrato
> si es que me estas siempre buscando la boca....
> azafato que estas hecho un azafato



mira afoto de azafatoveloz con sus compis esperando que salga el avion


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Ago 2010)

aqui un ostion de miss marple es-pec-ta-cu-lar.
es cuando azafatoveloz se propuso ser el mas listo del foro y la verdad es que con juanc arlosb pudo,se metia en hilos de gente que controla muchisimo y al pobre azafatoveloz le daban ostias hasta en el carnet de identidad, volvia con las orejas gachas al redil, hasta el presi nos conto que le tenia frito el buzon de reportar a gente en el hilo del oro (supongo que seria el chivato)
leer a mismarple ,merece la pena,cojonudo el post


----------



## Buster (3 Ago 2010)

PutinReAbducided dijo:


> Despues de curarse las almorranas con hemoal Buster vuelve dispuesto a joder todos los hilos que quedan en pie sobre el oro, Putin creo que la nenaza necesita unas cuantas embestidas más, a ver si esta vez haces que se desangre por el ojete.



Otro truco barato: un multinick para decir lo que sea y al que no importa sacrificar. Paso. Mejor utiliza el otro nick.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ago 2010)

Secondhome deja ya de humillar al pobre monster,al fin y al cabo es una persona
si le pinchas tambien sangra.
No digo que le rompas la reputacion ,porque eso es como el ojete ,que ya la tiene rota
pero hombre tan poco abuses.El que sea el acusica del foro tampoco es para tanto

PD
yo no he visto cosa igual en mi vida ,te grabas todas sus meteduras de patas y a la
minima se las echas en mitad de los hocicos,.......hombre tenle un poco de piedad


----------



## Buster (3 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> PD
> yo no he visto cosa igual en mi vida ,te grabas todas sus meteduras de patas y a la minima se las echas en mitad de los hocicos,.......hombre tenle un poco de piedad



Haz como yo en el caso de Putin y crea un hilo con sus meteduras de pata.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ago 2010)

Jo,jo,jo,...los días que secondhome se desayuna con owneds como los de hoy está que trina. 

Chaval, ¿tú eres padre de familia? Estoy seguro que tus crios son más maduros que tú. 

Jo,jo,jo,...vaya complejo que tienes....

¡A joderse! :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ago 2010)

Espera, espera,...que ya entiendo porque anda con el ojete escocido...

Secondhome, en un movimiento de trading maestro, se cargó de dólares hace algunas semanas...Después de las subidas del EUR/USD estos últimos días ya está palmando pasta...y eso sin contar las comisiones bancarias....

Ánimo chaval! Que más se perdió en Cuba....


----------



## PutinReAbducided (3 Ago 2010)

Ya tenemos a Buster y su zorrilla pidiendo que Putin las penetre de par en par.

Señoritas dejen de babear y ponganse a la cola para ser embestidas.

Hasta que Putin aparezca sigan con sus consoladores de alpaca dándose porculo una a la otra.


----------



## quaver (3 Ago 2010)

No soy el creador del hilo ni moderador, pero creo que la gente interesada en este tema no necesita ser partícipe de esta última dialéctica descalificativa.

Volviendo al tema de ideas para la realización de monedas, Femstore,
¿existe alguna serie dedicada a catedrales?

Este 2010, jubileo, podría ser idóneo para la de Santiago de Compostela, como primera de una serie.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Espera, espera,...que ya entiendo porque anda con el ojete escocido...
> 
> Secondhome, en un movimiento de trading maestro, se cargó de dólares hace algunas semanas...Después de las subidas del EUR/USD estos últimos días ya está palmando pasta...y eso sin contar las comisiones bancarias....
> 
> Ánimo chaval! Que más se perdió en Cuba....



Tu que mueves mas el conejo por el aire..
¿es mejor llevar libras a londres de aqui o cambiar alli?


----------



## femstore (3 Ago 2010)

quaver dijo:


> No soy el creador del hilo ni moderador, pero creo que la gente interesada en este tema no necesita ser partícipe de esta última dialéctica descalificativa.
> 
> Volviendo al tema de ideas para la realización de monedas, Femstore,
> ¿existe alguna serie dedicada a catedrales?
> ...



Se que hay una serie de medallas, pero no recuerdo que exista una específica de monedas...
Por mi parte..si queremos presentar un proyecto con esa temática, necesitamos hacerla "especial" es decir, que no sea una simple serie de monedas con una temática más, si no que tenga algun elemento que la haga atractiva frente a las demás.


----------



## quaver (4 Ago 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Se que hay una serie de medallas, pero no recuerdo que exista una específica de monedas...
> Por mi parte..si queremos presentar un proyecto con esa temática, necesitamos hacerla "especial" es decir, que no sea una simple serie de monedas con una temática más, si no que tenga algun elemento que la haga atractiva frente a las demás.



Algo nuevo que la haría especial sería un trocito de la puerta santa, pero llegamos tarde,
habrá que esperar a 2021 

Saludos.


----------



## enriquegoni (5 Ago 2010)

Femstore osea el riesgo de eso es que al final las monedas no gusten demasiado y el precio de la tirada no suba suficiente? Suelen pasar eso? Me refiero, a lo mejor alguna moneda vale 40 euros y al cabo de 3 meses vale 100 pero a lo mejor otra vale 40 euros y al cabo de 3 meses vale lo mismo. Cuantas se pueden comprar? porque claro para ganar 10 euros a lo mejor no merece la pena estar enviando y recibiendo.


----------



## femstore (5 Ago 2010)

enriquegoni dijo:


> Femstore osea el riesgo de eso es que al final las monedas no gusten demasiado y el precio de la tirada no suba suficiente? Suelen pasar eso? Me refiero, a lo mejor alguna moneda vale 40 euros y al cabo de 3 meses vale 100 pero a lo mejor otra vale 40 euros y al cabo de 3 meses vale lo mismo. Cuantas se pueden comprar? porque claro para ganar 10 euros a lo mejor no merece la pena estar enviando y recibiendo.



Efectivamente, el riesgo es ese. Por ello no incluyo en los packs todas las monedas emitidas a lo largo del año, solamente aquellas que por temática, tirada y exclusividad considero que alcanzarán las espectativas adecuadas.
El tema no es que ganes 10 euros, si no el %. Si tu compras 100 monedas hoy en 40 y dentro de un año las vendes en 42, ya has ganado más de lo que te daría un banco...y 42 es un precio al que no te costará vender una moneda por la cual has pagado 40 en precio inicial. Algunas monedas se incrementan demasiado por oferta y demanda, otras suben bastante, otras poco, y otras muy poco, pero en todos esos casos, siempre superan o igualan el 5%.


----------



## femstore (5 Ago 2010)

Aunque dispongo de internet..hasta dentro de unos cuantos días estaré en Boston en la convención internacional de monedas...vendré cargado de información que compartiré encantado!

Asi..como novedad surrealista....ya os adelanto....
LA FNMT ES LA PRIMERA VEZ QUE NO TENDRÁ REPRESENTACIÓN EN UNA CONVENCIÓN INTERNACIONAL.

Parece que los recortes han llegado a ellos....algunos miembros de la ANA (American Numismatic Association) recomiendan privatizar la FNMT pues consideran que si no tienen recursos ni buenos proyectos es porque sus trabajadores lo tienen todo mascadito para no hacer ni el huevo.
Si su sueldo dependiera de las creaciones que hacen y de la comercialización pasarían mucha hambre, creen que si se currasen un poco más los diseños, especialmente el del mundial, y la comercialización de sus monedas, como hacen otros paises...la situación cambiaría...pero claro, es muy comodo cobrar a fin de mes haciendo 3 monedas de dudoso éxito.

FemStore será la única representación española en la convención. Estaremos en el Lobby del Sheraton Hotel vendiendo, comprando, presentando monedas y nuevos proyectos desde el 10 de Agosto hasta el 14. El resto del viaje me lo dejo para hacer un poco de turismo  ya que me he enterado que la liga de baseball empieza justo el día que me vuelvo y se me han jodido los planes :XX:


----------



## syn (5 Ago 2010)

Que opinión os merecen los 2,5, 5 y 10 $ "Indien" son unas monedas preciosas pero tienen un sobre spot acojonante.
Supongo que no se podrán encontrar muy cerca del spot en la compra pero en la venta a no ser que sea a traves de ebay o algo así no las pagarán con tanto sobre spot no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Ago 2010)

syn dijo:


> Que opinión os merecen los 2,5, 5 y 10 $ "Indien" son unas monedas preciosas pero tienen un sobre spot acojonante.
> Supongo que no se podrán encontrar muy cerca del spot en la compra pero en la venta a no ser que sea a traves de ebay o algo así no las pagarán con tanto sobre spot no?



Se pagan bien...Es buena moneda muy apreciada en USA.


----------



## syn (6 Ago 2010)

Pero crees que los precios de Eurogold son buenos?


----------



## Germain (17 Ago 2010)

Una preguntita hamijos, ¿cómo veis las monedas austriacas de plata y niobio? A mí personalmente me parecen chulas, pero el quid de la cuestión es si tienen potencial...


----------



## femstore (17 Ago 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Una preguntita hamijos, ¿cómo veis las monedas austriacas de plata y niobio? A mí personalmente me parecen chulas, pero el quid de la cuestión es si tienen potencial...




Perder no vas a perder dinero, pero..para mi son..

Horribles..tiradas inmensas (cada vez mas grandes), y por lo que veo sólo se revaloriza en condiciones las primeras, la ultima aun es muy facil comprarla al precio inicial, entre 38 y 45 euros.

Lo bueno..
son euros y hay millones de coleccionistas, aunque el problema es que ninguno se molesta en hacer que se revalorice, pues como hay tantas, siempre esperan a enocntrarlas por el precio más cercano al incial posible.


----------



## femstore (17 Ago 2010)

Vuelta de Boston de la feria internacional.....Tengo varios mails pendientes asi como alguna llamada a los que haré caso tan pronto pueda pues ando liadillo estas semanas proximas...


Comenzamos....


Moneda 10 Dollars Liberia Pulpo Paul Plata/Silver plated (depende de la cara del vendedor)







Moneda totalmente ilegal, comenzando por ...
1º La moneda se vende como plata, cuando es plateada
2º No han pagado los derechos de imagen del pulpo Paul
3º No han obtenido permiso de Liberia para crear dicha moneda.
4º Liberia por ley desde 2007 (si no recuerdo mal) NO autoriza monedas conmemorativas.

Terminando...me ha parecido una buena idea por tanto la he propuesto y actualmente se están negociando los derechos de imagen del Pulpo Paul, será silver plated con un peso aproximado de 25 gramos. 
Tanto por mi parte como los dueños de los derechos de imagen de Paul y los representantes de varias Mints internacionales hemos interpuesto una denuncia intracomunitaria contra los fabricantes de dicho esperpento, y que a pesar de ello, está superando en ventas a las monedas emitidas por la FNMT (tampoco se lo pusieron dificil :XX: )


*- NOVEDADES NUMISMÁTICAS -*​
Se han adelantado muchos proyectos previstos para el 2011 convirtiéndose en una buena opción para inversores y revendedores. 

Os comento las que más atractivas me han resultado
- Hollywood Legends:

Serie de monedas dedicadas a estrellas del cine retratadas por Bruno Bernard, Islas Cook, 25 gramos de plata 925 y 2500 de tirada. 80% AGOTADAS pese a no haber sido lanzadas aun.





- FERRARI - Greatest Victories of Ferrari - FERNANDO ALONSO

No hay mucho más que decir, merecida moneda para el piloto español. Ha sido duro conseguir los derechos del piloto pero finalmente se han conseguido.
Por qué la recomiendo?
- Precio inicial bajo (menos de 30 euros)
- Tirada corta (5000)
- PRIMERA moneda de la serie (continuará con otros pilotos)
- Es un producto OFICIAL de FERRARI.







Country:	Palau
Year:	2010
Face value:	1 Dollar
Metal:	Copper, silverplated
Weight:	27 g
Diameter:	35 x 35 mm
Quality:	Prooflike
Mintage:	5'000 pcs.​

- Meteorite HAH 280 - Moneda dedicada al BIG BANG







Moneda que sigue la serie de meteoritos y que incluye un trozo de los meteoritos más raros y antiguos del planeta. Toda una joya para los amantes de la astronomía. Agotada antes de salir.

Country:	Cook Islands
Year:	2010
Face value:	5 Dollars
Metal:	Silver .925
Weight:	25 g
Diameter:	38.61 mm
Quality:	Antique-finish
Mintage:	2'500 pcs.​

- Una de mis favoritas: The Shroud of Turin

Country:	Cameroon
Year:	2010
Face value:	1000 Francs CFA
Metal:	Silver .925
Weight:	25 g
Diameter:	38.61 mm
Quality:	Proof
Mintage:	2'010 pcs.​
Moneda que refleja en holograma la sábana santa.
Es la primera vez que se logra crear en una moneda un holograma en color que al girarlo 60 grados se muestra únicamente en blanco y negro.

AGOTADA antes de salir








- Common Spotted Cuscus

PRIMERA MONEDA CON COLOR de la serie de animales que incluye ojos de swarovski. Tirada corta.....ya casi agotada y falta menos de un mes para su emisión.....








Country:	Solomon Islands
Year:	2010
Face value:	10 Dollars
Metal:	Silver .925
Weight:	25 g
Diameter:	38.61 mm
Quality:	Proof
Mintage:	2'500 pcs.​

- The Mecca/Qibla Compass
Moneda que incluye un mecanismo de tal forma que al poner la cuchara (que se incluye con la moneda) siempre señalará a la meca. Muy interesante.







Country:	Côte d'Ivoire
Year:	2010
Face value:	1500 Francs CFA
Metal:	Silver .925
Weight:	40 g
Diameter:	50 mm
Quality:	Antique-finish​


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Ago 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Aunque dispongo de internet..hasta dentro de unos cuantos días estaré en Boston en la convención internacional de monedas...vendré cargado de información que compartiré encantado!
> 
> Asi..como novedad surrealista....ya os adelanto....
> LA FNMT ES LA PRIMERA VEZ QUE NO TENDRÁ REPRESENTACIÓN EN UNA CONVENCIÓN INTERNACIONAL.
> ...



femstore ,un tio importante y con mundo y no los de los 60.000 euros diarios......


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Ago 2010)

hola femstore, aqui muchas veces hemos dicho que nos lee gente de LD y mira ,una prueba mas que corrobora eso

Las monedas más raras del mundo - Libertad Digital

diles que te pongan un enlace a tu pagina por darles ideas ::::

un cordial saludo


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ago 2010)

Que vale la moneda del meteorito?
se puede conseguir una?


----------



## femstore (18 Ago 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> hola femstore, aqui muchas veces hemos dicho que nos lee gente de LD y mira ,una prueba mas que corrobora eso
> 
> Las monedas más raras del mundo - Libertad Digital
> 
> ...



jaja
La verdad es que me he alegrado un montón al verlo en ese periódico! la verdad es que me gustaría que un periódico pudiera dedicar en cierto modo alguna vez ciertas partes a las monedas pues me parece un tema interesante, atractivo y vinculado a cultura/historia en muchos casos.

Lo que más gracia me ha hecho es que al ver la dirección de libertad digital, he visto que somos vecinos, sin saberlo :XX:

¿Alguien sabe si es posible encontrar ese reportaje impreso? los CEO´s de las mints van a enloquecer si se lo pudiera enviar


----------



## femstore (18 Ago 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que vale la moneda del meteorito?
> se puede conseguir una?



Se puede, sobre los 55 euros con envio, viene en una caja especial que la hace más atractiva


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Ago 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Lo que más gracia me ha hecho es que al ver la dirección de libertad digital, he visto que somos vecinos, sin saberlo :XX:
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si es posible encontrar ese reportaje impreso? los CEO´s de las mints van a enloquecer si se lo pudiera enviar



que cabron¡¡¡ vives en zona de gente con pasta :


----------



## femstore (18 Ago 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> que cabron¡¡¡ vives en zona de gente con pasta :



Bueno, tengo igual de cerca el Retiro que los ruedos de gitanos de moratalaz...famosos por sus peleas de gallos :XX:


----------



## Germain (19 Ago 2010)

Ey, ¿y la moneda esa de La Meca a cuanto sale? Me parece super curiosa.


----------



## quaver (19 Ago 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Ey, ¿y la moneda esa de La Meca a cuanto sale? Me parece super curiosa.



Va a ser mejor que nos diga todos los precios, porque la del sudario tiene su atractivo.
¿Os habéis fijado en la imagen de la cara sobre el holograma?


----------



## femstore (23 Ago 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Va a ser mejor que nos diga todos los precios, porque la del sudario tiene su atractivo.
> ¿Os habéis fijado en la imagen de la cara sobre el holograma?



He mandado un mail a todos los que tengo en la base de datos con los precios.

Por cierto, hablando de revalorización, felicidades a los que la habéis comprado en 45-55 euros, porque en ebay ya están pagando 110

http://***.ebay.es/The-Shroud-of-Tu...am-in-BOX-/220656663835?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

ARt: 220656663835


Se encontrarán más bajas en Ebay pero yo estimo que en menos de 6 meses se van a ir todas a más de 100 euros como mínimo.


----------



## tuvida (28 Ago 2010)

femstore dijo:


> He mandado un mail a todos los que tengo en la base de datos con los precios.
> 
> Por cierto, hablando de revalorización, felicidades a los que la habéis comprado en 45-55 euros, porque en ebay ya están pagando 110
> 
> ...



vaya timador que estas hecho.


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

Tras nuestro viaje por Suiza y cercanías hemos vuelto con grandes noticias.

En primer lugar, 9 de 9 proyectos presentados por Femstore han sido aprobados.
Hace tiempo un forero me envió un privado sobre dedicar una serie de monedas a la tauromaquia, y ha sido aprobada, por tanto felicidades al forero! Que se ponga en contacto conmigo si lee esto.

Antes Femstore tenía exclusividad con varios bancos y mints, actualmente FemStore Corporation Investment Bank PRODUCE monedas con valor legal, pues ya no trabajamos con acuerdos con dichos bancos y mints, ahora formamos parte de ellos.


En segundo lugar, Femstore crea empresa en otro pais, por tanto ofrece mayores ventajas a los inversores, que serán notificados en su debido tiempo.

Se ha tramitado y completado la compra de unos locales en Madrid, para estar más a mano de los clientes, aunque seguimos por ahora sin vender al público, salvo ferias y convenciones.

Estamos tramitando y barajando opciones para abrir la primera sucursal abierta al público en Madrid, aunque nuestro negocio seguirá siendo mayoritariamente en internet.

Hemos renovado contratos en bullion, por lo que nuestros inversores podrán comprar oro indefinifamente entre un 3 y un 8% por debajo de spot.


Estsmos trabajando en nuevos proyectos numismáticos, por si alguien quiere colaborar, será gratificado adecuadamente.


Para finales de mes tendremos operativa una nueva web, para mayor interés de clientes y curiosos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Tras nuestro viaje por Suiza y cercanías hemos vuelto con grandes noticias.
> 
> En primer lugar, 9 de 9 proyectos presentados por Femstore han sido aprobados.
> Hace tiempo un forero me envió un privado sobre dedicar una serie de monedas a la tauromaquia, y ha sido aprobada, por tanto felicidades al forero! Que se ponga en contacto conmigo si lee esto.
> ...



::

Lo que no entiendo es que una supuesta multinacional con supuestos contratos de exclusividad, utilice como distribuidores a vendedores de Ebay que se compran y venden entre ellos para obtener un rating de credibilidad...ienso:

Sinceramente, femstore, si piensas vender el bullion al 3-8% por debajo del spot deberías entablar conversaciones con Munsters...Parece que ellos no lo consiguen tan barato...a pesar de ser el mayor dealer de Europa...ienso:


----------



## El cid (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> En primer lugar, 9 de 9 proyectos presentados por Femstore han sido aprobados.



¿Habeis hecho algo con el mundial de futbol 2010?.


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

El cid dijo:


> ¿Habeis hecho algo con el mundial de futbol 2010?.



No, ya que se nos pasó el tiempo "adecuado" para poder lanzarla. Había varios proyectos en firme, pero todos fueron cancelados para pasar a otros de cara al futuro.

Las proposiciones siguen abiertas, por si alguien quiere aportar ideas para el mercado nacional..al fin y al cabo el poder tener una moneda que ha creado uno mismo...es una sensación inigualable.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ::
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que una supuesta multinacional con supuestos contratos de exclusividad, utilice como distribuidores a vendedores de Ebay que se compran y venden entre ellos para obtener un rating de credibilidad...ienso:
> 
> Sinceramente, femstore, si piensas vender el bullion al 3-8% por debajo del spot deberías entablar conversaciones con Munsters...Parece que ellos no lo consiguen tan barato...a pesar de ser el mayor dealer de Europa...ienso:



Monster tu de estas cosas del oro y tal no entiendes
deja a la gente que sabe que trabaje,tu a lo tuyo a volar


----------



## Fantasmón (2 Oct 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Tras nuestro viaje por Suiza y cercanías hemos vuelto con grandes noticias.
> 
> En primer lugar, 9 de 9 proyectos presentados por Femstore han sido aprobados.
> Hace tiempo un forero me envió un privado sobre dedicar una serie de monedas a la tauromaquia, y ha sido aprobada, por tanto felicidades al forero! Que se ponga en contacto conmigo si lee esto.
> ...



Me encanta encontrar a otro fantasmón como yo. Cuantos más seamos, más reiremos.

¿De qué bancos y mints forma parte tu corporación? ¿Formar parte qué significa? ¿Habéis sido absorbidos? ¿Os habéis fusionado con ellos? ¿Hay algún paquete de control de acciones por parte de tu empresa sobre alguna sociedad con ficha bancaria?¿ O para cojones los vuestros y les habéis lanzado una OPA hostil? 

¿Oro bullion con entrega física en España al spot -8%? ¿De qué cantidades estamos hablando? ¿Acaso os habéis vuelto locos? Sin duda eso desestabilizaría el mercado del oro a nivel mundial, y haría de Madrid el epicentro global en la comercialización de "amarillo".

Se tendría que ser idiota como para aceptar la entrega de oro en Nueva York en lingote industrial a precio de spot, cuando en Madrid te lo sirven en piezas más pequeñas (quizá incluso amonedado) y además te ahorras un ocho por ciento, o sea, la minucia de 3.400 $ por kilogramo.

El tema de las moneditas me parece muy divertido, pero otra cosa muy distinta es la inversión en serio. Uno puede vender con descuento del spot alguna moneda -de segunda mano- que haya comprado más barata, pero no se puede anunciar que podrán vender INDEFINIDAMENTE oro con un descuento del 3 al 8% sobre el spot...DEBIDO A QUE HAN RENOVADO CONTRATOS EN BULLION. Tócate los cojones...lo que uno ha de leer.

Por fín he encontrado un fantasma como Dios manda.


----------



## Depeche (2 Oct 2010)

Yo sobre este tema,lo único que puedo decir es que hace un par de meses le encargué 50 onzas de plata de elefantes somalies, y finalmente me dijo que se le habían agotado, pero que me miraría a ver si le quedaba algo de plata de algún tipo para enviarme. Finalmente me envió 13 monedas, en las cuales habían si no recuerdo mal 10 philarmonicas y 3 eagles USA. Solamente me pudo enviar eso, me las cobró a buen precio,eso si,17 euros por moneda.
Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## quaver (2 Oct 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo sobre este tema,lo único que puedo decir es que hace un par de meses le encargué 50 onzas de plata de elefantes somalies, y finalmente me dijo que se le habían agotado, pero que me miraría a ver si le quedaba algo de plata de algún tipo para enviarme. Finalmente me envió 13 monedas, en las cuales habían si no recuerdo mal 10 philarmonicas y 3 eagles USA. Solamente me pudo enviar eso, me las cobró a buen precio,eso si,17 euros por moneda.
> *Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.*





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No te confundas Reno. Esto va de que Femstore me acusa de falsificar una factura de la Casa de la Moneda francesa. Acusación extremadamente grave, sin aportar pruebas. Por otra parte pretende tener información oficial que indicaría que me era imposible encargar y comprar las monedas como he hecho. No le costaría nada postearla, pero no lo ha hecho.
> 
> *Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.*





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Femstore dijo que me iba a denunciar y posteó una presunta denuncia hacia mi persona. Lo cual elevó el nivel de hilaridad al máximo. Pero el aguafiestas de Calopez nos chapó el hilo...
> 
> La razón es que hice la observación que el Femstore Investment Bank no figuraba en el buscador de la CNMV de entidades autorizadas para prestar servicios financieros:
> 
> ...



¿Casualidad o causalidad?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

quaver dijo:


> ¿Casualidad o causalidad?



Aquí tienes otras 89.200 casualidades :XX:



"Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones"


Algunos rayáis la paranoia...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo sobre este tema,lo único que puedo decir es que hace un par de meses le encargué 50 onzas de plata de elefantes somalies, y finalmente me dijo que se le habían agotado, pero que me miraría a ver si le quedaba algo de plata de algún tipo para enviarme. Finalmente me envió 13 monedas, en las cuales habían si no recuerdo mal 10 philarmonicas y 3 eagles USA. Solamente me pudo enviar eso, me las cobró a buen precio,eso si,17 euros por moneda.
> Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.



Coño, creía que el gran dealer sólo vendía monsterboxes.

Me han contado cosas parecidas. No, si al final va a ser uno de los de la plaza con su tenderete con unas pocas docenas de monedas.


----------



## quaver (3 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Aquí tienes otras 89.200 casualidades :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya que le gusta buscar casualidades, le muestro los mensajes ordenados por su fecha de publicación:

02/10/2010 - 10:51


Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No te confundas Reno. Esto va de que Femstore me acusa de falsificar una factura de la Casa de la Moneda francesa. Acusación extremadamente grave, sin aportar pruebas. Por otra parte pretende tener información oficial que indicaría que me era imposible encargar y comprar las monedas como he hecho. No le costaría nada postearla, pero no lo ha hecho.
> 
> *Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.*



02/10/2010 - 11:09


Depeche dijo:


> Yo sobre este tema,lo único que puedo decir es que hace un par de meses le encargué 50 onzas de plata de elefantes somalies, y finalmente me dijo que se le habían agotado, pero que me miraría a ver si le quedaba algo de plata de algún tipo para enviarme. Finalmente me envió 13 monedas, en las cuales habían si no recuerdo mal 10 philarmonicas y 3 eagles USA. Solamente me pudo enviar eso, me las cobró a buen precio,eso si,17 euros por moneda.
> *Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.*



02/10/2010 - 11:18


Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Femstore dijo que me iba a denunciar y posteó una presunta denuncia hacia mi persona. Lo cual elevó el nivel de hilaridad al máximo. Pero el aguafiestas de Calopez nos chapó el hilo...
> 
> La razón es que hice la observación que el Femstore Investment Bank no figuraba en el buscador de la CNMV de entidades autorizadas para prestar servicios financieros:
> 
> ...



Y como se maneja muy bien con los buscadores, ¿podría indicarme cuántas coincidencias exactas hay del texto en negrita en el dominio de burbuja.info? No importa si la diferencia de tiempo en la publicación es de sólo 9 minutos, ni que hablen de femstore.

Luego si tal, calculamos las probabilidades ienso:


----------



## Depeche (3 Oct 2010)

> Y como se maneja muy bien con los buscadores, ¿podría indicarme cuántas coincidencias exactas hay del texto en negrita en el dominio de burbuja.info? No importa si la diferencia de tiempo en la publicación es de sólo 9 minutos, ni que hablen de femstore.
> 
> Luego si tal, calculamos las probabilidades



Por lo que dices intuyo que das a entender que monsterspeculator y yo somos la misma persona, si es así estas equivocado amigo. Te lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Ya que le gusta buscar casualidades, le muestro los mensajes ordenados por su fecha de publicación:
> 
> 02/10/2010 - 10:51
> 
> ...



Salen 166. Si quiere cuente cuantos foreros hay y conjeture cuantos son multinicks mios. 

"Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones"

Conjeturo que si miramos el "pair correlation" temporal la densidad es importante en la corta distancia, pues las expresiones se contagian. 

También conjeturo que a partir del posteo de denuncias en el foro, dicha expresión se va a popularizar mucho. Si además se habla de Femstore, aún más. 

Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones


----------



## Depeche (3 Oct 2010)

Una pregunta, ¿porque me sale baneable debajo de mi nick?


----------



## Depeche (3 Oct 2010)

Por cierto,he repasado el mensaje de cuando quise comprar los elefantes a femstore, y he de decir que me he equivocado y no he sido exacto con lo que he puesto, he dicho que le pedí 50 elefantes,pero en realidad eran 80 elefantes, lo he repasado y me he dado cuenta ahora.
Pero también tengo que dejar claro que su trato hacia mi fue exquisito, me dijo que en cuanto tuviera me guardaría con preferencia, y no tuve problemas.


----------



## quaver (3 Oct 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Por lo que dices intuyo que das a entender que monsterspeculator y yo somos la misma persona, si es así estas equivocado amigo. Te lo puedo asegurar.



Fue sólo una curiosa coincidencia de palabras, le pregunté a Monster y ya me aclaró,
me dijo que era casualidad, como otras tantas 89200 creo.
Pero bueno, tiene usted su minuto de gloria, ya que lo puede asegurar, no se prive.


----------



## quaver (3 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Conjeturo que si miramos el "pair correlation" temporal la densidad es importante en la corta distancia, pues las expresiones se contagian.
> 
> También conjeturo que a partir del posteo de denuncias en el foro, dicha expresión se va a popularizar mucho. Si además se habla de Femstore, aún más.
> 
> Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones



Vaya... yo es que el nick "depeche" lo veo tan francés, y que se pasa tanto tiempo jugando en bolsa, que pensé que tantas casualidades rompen los cálculos probabilísticos.
Creo que voy a dejar de visitar a paranoia ::


----------



## Depeche (3 Oct 2010)

> Vaya... yo es que el nick "depeche" lo veo tan francés, y que se pasa tanto tiempo jugando en bolsa, que pensé que tantas casualidades rompen los cálculos probabilísticos.
> Creo que voy a dejar de visitar a paranoia



jejeje, muy bueno.
Lo de Depeche viene evidentemente de mi grupo preferido de música, Depeche Mode.
Por cierto, por un momento me he sentido importante,jeje,confundirme con el gran Monsterspeculator,jeje.


----------



## quaver (3 Oct 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> jejeje, muy bueno.
> Lo de Depeche viene evidentemente de mi grupo preferido de música, Depeche Mode.
> Por cierto, por un momento me he sentido importante,jeje,confundirme con el gran Monsterspeculator,jeje.



Venga, no sea tímido, que ha dicho que lo puede asegurar...
Por cierto, que esa respuesta era para Monster ;-)


----------



## quaver (3 Oct 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> jejeje, muy bueno.
> Lo de Depeche viene evidentemente de mi grupo preferido de música, Depeche Mode.
> Por cierto, por un momento me he sentido importante,jeje,confundirme con el gran Monsterspeculator,jeje.



Sorry, repetido.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Oct 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Venga, no sea tímido, que ha dicho que lo puede asegurar...
> Por cierto, esa respuesta era para Monster :rolleye:




Carlitos ¿eres tú?

Hay un modo de saberlo...


----------



## quaver (3 Oct 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Carlitos ¿eres tú?
> 
> Hay un modo de saberlo...



Mucho gusto, señor Putin. Pase, pase, no se quede ahí fuera.
Puede llamarme Carlos, que ya soy un hombre casado o


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Mucho gusto, señor Putin. Pase, pase, no se quede ahí fuera.
> Puede llamarme Carlos, que ya soy un hombre casado o



Supongo que habrás hecho los deberes ienso:

Ya Sabes....

Capitulaciones
Separacion de Bienes
Etc....


----------



## quaver (4 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Supongo que habrás hecho los deberes ienso:
> 
> Ya Sabes....
> 
> ...



Pierda cuidado, todo está en orden.


----------



## quaver (4 Oct 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Por lo que dices intuyo que das a entender que monsterspeculator y yo somos la misma persona, si es así estas equivocado amigo. Te lo puedo asegurar.



¡Qué lástima! Esperaba ese hecho que rompiese la casualidad.
Aunque su silencio me recuerda al del Sr. Monster cuando le pedí que nos indicase sus precios mientras criticaba gratuitamente los de femstore.


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Oct 2010)

quaver dijo:


> ¡Qué lástima! Esperaba ese hecho que rompiese la casualidad.
> Aunque su silencio me recuerda al del Sr. Monster cuando le pedí que nos indicase sus precios mientras criticaba gratuitamente los de femstore.



siga esperando esos precios......


----------



## Fantasmón (4 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> siga esperando esos precios......



Antes de dar precios, siempre es mejor intentar eliminar a la competencia.:


----------



## wolfy (4 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Antes de dar precios, siempre es mejor intentar eliminar a la competencia.:



hablo un Veterano del Foro :XX:


----------



## Fantasmón (7 Oct 2010)

Sería muy interesante recibir la opinión de femstore. Ojalá se pronuncie.


----------



## Hijo de Satanás (7 Oct 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Sería muy interesante recibir la opinión de femstore. Ojalá se pronuncie.



Fantasmon las almas del averno sabemos que estas mas cerca de femstore de lo que dices.

Te delatan tus formas, arrepientete o arderas en el infierno.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Hijo de Satanás dijo:


> Fantasmon las almas del averno sabemos que estas mas cerca de femstore de lo que dices.
> 
> Te delatan tus formas, arrepientete o arderas en el infierno.



:no:

Yo creo que anda más cerca de este:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rticipa-en-este-foro-prometo-hilo-mitico.html

:XX:


Pásese por el hilo del Pater...


----------



## quaver (8 Oct 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿porque me sale baneable debajo de mi nick?



Debería usted saber...

excelentísimo, ilustrísimo, magnífico y grandísimo señor de élite de los gurús burbujistas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Oct 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Debería usted saber...
> 
> excelentísimo, ilustrísimo, magnífico y grandísimo señor de élite de los gurús burbujistas



Cuidado que a ti te pone "baneable"....:XX:


----------



## quaver (8 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuidado que a ti te pone "baneable"....:XX:



No me haga venir gente a las tantas...


----------



## syn (8 Oct 2010)

Una pregunta:

De esta web me interesarían algunas cosas.

Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium

Alguien de primera mano ha hecho pedido?

Quisiera saber: Forma de entrega, rapidez y seriedad.

Si alguien ha tenido experiencia que hable, el que no que calle para siempre...

Abrazos para los que puedan halludar besitos para ellas...


----------



## vidarr (8 Oct 2010)

syn dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> 
> De esta web me interesarían algunas cosas.
> 
> ...



En la tienda de la web, no, pero sí en la que tiene en eBay y siempre sin problemas (aunque si no recuerdo mal era poco comunicativo).

Por cierto, al hilo del hilo  hoy me he cruzado por casualidad con un post muy relacionado con este tema ::

Inversión numismática asegurada Blog numismático


----------



## syn (8 Oct 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> En la tienda de la web, no, pero sí en la que tiene en eBay y siempre sin problemas (aunque si no recuerdo mal era poco comunicativo).
> 
> Por cierto, al hilo del hilo  hoy me he cruzado por casualidad con un post muy relacionado con este tema ::
> 
> Inversión numismática asegurada Blog numismático



No conozco su tienda web, me puedes indicar?

Sobre lo de poco comunicativo, ya te digo yo que sí; Le mando mail en inglés preguntando si venden y envían a España y cuanto cuesta el porte y me contesta: Yes we do…!

Ole, ole y ole :XX:


----------



## wolfy (8 Oct 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> En la tienda de la web, no, pero sí en la que tiene en eBay y siempre sin problemas (aunque si no recuerdo mal era poco comunicativo).
> 
> Por cierto, al hilo del hilo  hoy me he cruzado por casualidad con un post muy relacionado con este tema ::
> 
> Inversión numismática asegurada Blog numismático



Con tu permiso paso el Link a otros Hilos que considero podrian ser de interes a otros Foreros

Un Saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Oct 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> En la tienda de la web, no, pero sí en la que tiene en eBay y siempre sin problemas (aunque si no recuerdo mal era poco comunicativo).
> 
> Por cierto, al hilo del hilo  hoy me he cruzado por casualidad con un post muy relacionado con este tema ::
> 
> Inversión numismática asegurada Blog numismático



Coño, buenísimo el post. Lo reproduzco que nos recordará cosas que hemos vivido en el foro. Lo de pedir avales al banco parece una buena idea...cuestión de pedírselo a los que ofrecen planes de inversión en el foro con un beneficio del 20% semestral asegurado.



> Reproduzco una supuesta conversación entre Enrique (Enr) y un Numismático Cara Dura (NCD):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vidarr (8 Oct 2010)

syn dijo:


> No conozco su tienda web, me puedes indicar?
> 
> Sobre lo de poco comunicativo, ya te digo yo que sí; Le mando mail en inglés preguntando si venden y envían a España y cuanto cuesta el porte y me contesta: Yes we do…!
> 
> Ole, ole y ole :XX:



La tienda en eBay del _hamijo_ es esta:

Meine eBay Welt - alfakg


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Oct 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> La tienda en eBay del _hamijo_ es esta:
> 
> Meine eBay Welt - alfakg



Vendedor de eBay: alfakg: Monedas y Billetes y Sellos en eBay.es

_Bah_, sólo tiene plata de pobres.


----------



## asqueado (1 Nov 2010)

Recientemente la Republica Democratica del Congo ha sacado una coleccion de 12 monedas con guerreros del mundo antiguo
Cada moneda tiene un diametro de 38mm y pesa 29,2 gramos de plata de 
925, su denominacion es 10 Francos

Son muy bonitas, aqui os pongo el anverso de las 12





















































el reverso


----------



## syn (4 Nov 2010)

Hola:

A ver si alguno me puede decir algo y ayudar.
Un amigo me ha pasado unas monedas para darles un valor y deshacerse de ellas.

Dolar 1974 Eisenhower
Dolar 1922 Peace
Dolar 1776-1976

El estado es no circulado pero no prof.

Una ayudita please


----------

